# 2018 Kentucky Morels Thread



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here. 

It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out. 

Lots of flooding on the Ohio river going on right now so we may need to search the hilltops about 3/4 of the way up. 

It's a good time to check the "Honey Holes" for flooding. If they are flooded out. Follow the path the water made uphill this season and search along the debris that was washed downhill. 
If you do notice that your hot spots are flooded out. Survey where the water level reached and be sure to walk along that area as the spores may be resting on the "high-bank" this year.

As always, best of luck to everybody this year. We hope to see you posting photos soon !


----------



## Hakeem1984 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey there Nutsak. My grandfather use to take me mushrooming back in the early 90s and as I grew older I didn't keep up with the lifestyle or hobby. As my grandfather grew older I quickly realized how much he taught me that I disregarded. Only the past 2 or 3 years have I gotten back into hunting morels. Don't know if it's the spirit inside that makes me want to do it to relive the childhood or if it's something else. But anyway I'm here in South Central, KY. Been out looking at the ground and what not....found some fresh Jew's Ears and that's about it. I'd say another 2 or 3 weeks and they'll be popping up.


----------



## queengretal (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello to all. I am excited for the 2018 season. I love morel hunting and mushroom hunting in general. I hunt mainly in eastern Clark County and attend the Morel Mountain Mushroom festival in Estill County every year. My most surprising find happened last year on April 4. I have a little rental house in the downtown Lexington area. I went in to the back yard to mow. At first, I thought I was seeing black, rotted hedge apples (because there is a hedge apple tree in the fence row) and I went to step around them on my way to the shed for the mower. But once my brain registered what I was seeing, I realized I was looking at a spread of 21 black morel mushrooms!!! IN THE BACKYARD OF A DOWNTOWN LEXINGTON RENTAL!!! Just two days before this, I had scoured the Gorge with not a single find! It was truly bizarre and just reinforced the notion that you never know where you're going to find these things! And believe me, I have already begun checking the backyard of the rental again. Personally, I think it was the Universe playing a joke on me and I'll never find them there again, but who knows. Any way, I'm eager for the first finds and will post them when I find them. Here are a few pics of finds from years gone by.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Hakeem1984 said:


> Hey there Nutsak. My grandfather use to take me mushrooming back in the early 90s and as I grew older I didn't keep up with the lifestyle or hobby. As my grandfather grew older I quickly realized how much he taught me that I disregarded. Only the past 2 or 3 years have I gotten back into hunting morels. Don't know if it's the spirit inside that makes me want to do it to relive the childhood or if it's something else. But anyway I'm here in South Central, KY. Been out looking at the ground and what not....found some fresh Jew's Ears and that's about it. I'd say another 2 or 3 weeks and they'll be popping up.


Hakeem, I think what you are experiencing is a sort of spiritual transfer. When my mother passed away I suddenly had these urges to Garden and Sew. Somehow through the knowledge I as able to remember her teaching me and a little bit of practice I found myself growing an extremely successful garden and crafting/sewing some amazing things. 

____

As far as the morel hunting. I can say that the past 3-4 years have been very very slow and weak season in Northern Ky, Late frosts and cold spikes have devastated the morels. The morels we found were flattened mush. I think your timing is exactly right for here you are, we normally start finding mycelium around that time and about a week later morels. 

PLEASE keep of informed on hear of your finding. You are a "pointman" for the rest of the state. 

As I mentioned in the previous post, the Kentucky forum seems to be the least active on the website. I would love to see the community grow because sharing information with each other helps us all gather more mushrooms and learn from each other.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

queengretal said:


> Hello to all. I am excited for the 2018 season. I love morel hunting and mushroom hunting in general. I hunt mainly in eastern Clark County and attend the Morel Mountain Mushroom festival in Estill County every year. My most surprising find happened last year on April 4. I have a little rental house in the downtown Lexington area. I went in to the back yard to mow. At first, I thought I was seeing black, rotted hedge apples (because there is a hedge apple tree in the fence row) and I went to step around them on my way to the shed for the mower. But once my brain registered what I was seeing, I realized I was looking at a spread of 21 black morel mushrooms!!! IN THE BACKYARD OF A DOWNTOWN LEXINGTON RENTAL!!! Just two days before this, I had scoured the Gorge with not a single find! It was truly bizarre and just reinforced the notion that you never know where you're going to find these things! And believe me, I have already begun checking the backyard of the rental again. Personally, I think it was the Universe playing a joke on me and I'll never find them there again, but who knows. Any way, I'm eager for the first finds and will post them when I find them. Here are a few pics of finds from years gone by.


*I would like to rent the house!* ( at least for a month or two, AHAHAHA ) We have yet to attend the Mountain Morel Fest, but I really want to go this year with the family. I think my son is now old enough to appreciate it and have fun there. As far as the black morels in the yard. This is very common when you have recently landscaped or mulched the prior year ( or 2 years prior )
I know that sometimes Lexington gets some pretty heavy Ice Storms that strip the bark off the trees and cause limbs to crack and all off. That debris can help aid in mushroom spawns as well.
I am guessing that you found them in the shaded part of the yard where the house blocks the sun from hitting the grass. I lot of times ( even in the woods ) I spot the larges mushrooms in the shadows or on the shaded side of the tree, shaded from the evening sun that is "1:30 - 6:30 pm" I think it is because the morels have dew and moisture in the morning so the sun is not as harmful, but towards the end of the day once that moisture is evaporated it has an effect on the morels. This would be why you find them tucked up close to the tree in the shaded zone, Or under multi-floral rose bushes near the base of the plant. Fallen logs and dirt mounds also provide shade cover.

Let me know if the house if for rent!
Best of luck this year, maybe we will run into each other at the Mountain Festival this year!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Here is a link to the Morel Festive in Kentucky. I have heard GREAT things about this event.

http://mountainmushroomfestival.org/ 

Hope to see some of you attend this year. I plan to attend for the first time with my family.


----------



## Hakeem1984 (Mar 1, 2018)

nutsak said:


> Hakeem, I think what you are experiencing is a sort of spiritual transfer.


Hey there nutsak, I was actually thinking the same thing..... A spiritual movement. 

As for the temperatures last night it was down in the 30s and tonight is supposed to be 27 so I'm having a hard time thinking that there will be anything this week or even next week. But the week of the 16th it's supposed to hold in the 40s at night and behind the 60s during the day. I think that week I will really begin looking down here.

I saw the link you posted about the festival I would check the link out and look at my work schedule to see if I have those days off. I don't get vacation again until July so I'll have to wait until the next year if I'm unable to make it this year. I've already been off of work due to surgery on my hand and also off for FMLA because we had our fourth child. So..... Taking off more time would harm me in the long run so it's best that I wait until I have vacation time but we'll see.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I couldn’t wait to check a few of my early spots after seeing the soil temps running 55-60 degrees for a few days. So I hunted last Sunday and again on Thursday. Really thought I might find a few small blacks but unfortunately nada.
These spots had produced a few small ones on 3/3 and 3/7 in Jefferson county last year. Looking at the long range forecast and I’m thinking now that we may not find any for another 2 weeks at least. Hope I’m wrong. Bummer.


----------



## Annette (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey Guys, 
I stumbled into the mushroom world last year when we found some morels in the yard. Then some oysters ... so I spent last summer and fall hiking and hunting. Can't wait to get out there again  I'm in Oldham County.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi nutsac and to all others watching this new board. im glad you got this started here...i live in S. Ind. just across from Louisville Ky.
i post and follow the 2018 Ind. board and have for many years.
Id like to help get this forum off to a good start and keep it growing. I will now post whatever i know on both boards and just let me add that it was one sucky year for my Cards and UK b-ball this year !!
good luck to all, its generally April first before my season gets going...cant wait...


----------



## Hoon (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm about an hour north of river, try to hunt around maysville on march 16. Been awhile since I've found birthday mushrooms, but I always try. My hometown, in Ohio, usually don't start producing until April 5


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

vern said:


> Hi nutsac and to all others watching this new board. im glad you got this started here...i live in S. Ind. just across from Louisville Ky.
> i post and follow the 2018 Ind. board and have for many years.
> Id like to help get this forum off to a good start and keep it growing. I will now post whatever i know on both boards and just let me add that it was one sucky year for my Cards and UK b-ball this year !!
> good luck to all, its generally April first before my season gets going...cant wait...


Verny ! Normally about the same here. Last weekend in March and the first week in April we start finding blacks. 

I have found mycelium as early as March 6th but that normally gets delayed by a cold snap the 2nd week of March.
Also let me mention that I normally find on the hilltops first as they get more evening sun. When hunting hilltops I often go in the evening and I hunt in the shadowed side of Large ash and Elm. Once April 20th hits I find them on the high-bank ( the area where the creek has reached its max depth ) and creek walls with exposed soil ( normally dark black soil ) near Sycamores.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

What are you guys talking about finding mycelium?! I'm no novice and this is the first year I've heard people talking about this...how do you figure it's morel mycelium? There are tons of different mycelium in the ground and no real way to tell what is what


----------



## Annette (Mar 3, 2018)

vern said:


> Hi nutsac and to all others watching this new board. im glad you got this started here...i live in S. Ind. just across from Louisville Ky.
> i post and follow the 2018 Ind. board and have for many years.
> Id like to help get this forum off to a good start and keep it growing. I will now post whatever i know on both boards and just let me add that it was one sucky year for my Cards and UK b-ball this year !!
> good luck to all, its generally April first before my season gets going...cant wait...


Hi Vern! My brother in law lives in New Albany...we're not far away. And yes, basketball has not been kind to us this year lol.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Well hello Annette, yea i live just out of Jeffersonville. i have often thought of hunting up in Floyd Knobs...tons of hills and woods up there but where i go now keeps me busy enough.
Are you new to shroomin or just new to the board here ?


----------



## Annette (Mar 3, 2018)

vern said:


> Well hello Annette, yea i live just out of Jeffersonville. i have often thought of hunting up in Floyd Knobs...tons of hills and woods up there but where i go now keeps me busy enough.
> Are you new to shroomin or just new to the board here ?


Yes. lol. This whole thing started when we found some morels in the yard last year. Then one of our trees sprouted a bunch of oyster mushrooms. I pretty much spent the rest of the year hiking and foraging.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

sustainable forager said:


> What are you guys talking about finding mycelium?! I'm no novice and this is the first year I've heard people talking about this...how do you figure it's morel mycelium? There are tons of different mycelium in the ground and no real way to tell what is what


I am wondering who stated it was specifically MOREL MYCELIUM? I said that I start finding "Mycelium" as early as March the 6th. Be sure to let us know who said Morel Mycelium. Or stay off the message board if you are just here to Troll. None of have time for that.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

nutsak said:


> I am wondering who stated it was specifically MOREL MYCELIUM? I said that I start finding "Mycelium" as early as March the 6th. Be sure to let us know who said Morel Mycelium. Or stay of the message board if you are just here to Troll. Non of have time for that.


Hay, who gives a crap..you see one Mycelium..you've seen all Mycelium...


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

out of my entire Mycelium collection..this is my favorite Mycelium. ill let you know which it is as soon as i figure it out...lmao


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

nutsak said:


> I am wondering who stated it was specifically MOREL MYCELIUM? I said that I start finding "Mycelium" as early as March the 6th. Be sure to let us know who said Morel Mycelium. Or stay of the message board if you are just here to Troll. Non of have time for that.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm just not sure of the correlation between seeing mycelium and that being indicative to morels about to pop...I've heard a few others saying this and am not sure how this is relevant? And don't be casting troll stones...if my question makes you butt hurt then get over it as you obviously not understanding my question oh great mr NUTSAK lol


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

sustainable forager said:


> I'm just not sure of the correlation between seeing mycelium and that being indicative to morels about to pop...I've heard a few others saying this and am not sure how this is relevant? And don't be casting troll stones...if my question makes you butt hurt then get over it as you obviously not understanding my question oh great mr NUTSAK lol


I normally make small scrapes under rotting leaves in areas that seem likely to grow mushrooms. When I find mycelium actively spreading from day to day that is normally what indicates that the season is starting.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll give this a go!
Been lurking here a while but with such little activity from the area I didn't think it worth joining.
I been hunting central ky for several years now, it's been rough going... I've got a handful of spots that are ok, but not great.
The bluegrass plateau is so sterile...
I'm just on the north side of lex, I'm actually 6th or 7th generation of my family on the same land, and I did indeed find one small morel there 2 years ago...
Coulda knocked me over with a feather!
I'd love to find good hunting areas... I know there's tons in the Daniel Boone forest... but I've never been able to justify the drive since I'd just be hoping to find some random spot to hunt... Seems like a wild goose chase that's likely to end up being a day wasted in the car... I hate those wasted days... scouting woods and coming home with no shrooms is fine, especially this time of the year ... you know you won't find one, but you might find a spot worth checking.
I do alot of foraging ... honestly I thought I'd find everything but morels for the rest of my days around here.

Something that boggles me, despite all the info out there that indicates so many trees being associated with morels ... every single one I've found myself, have been exclusively under tulip poplar,, which are not common here at all!
I've spent so much time spotting dead elm and ash, and boy are they every where here... but nothing.... sycamore, cedar, cherry, apple... nada...as such, every morel I've found has been exactly the same (young/grey, mature yellow), never a black... i did find a slew of peckerheads ladt year, they were long past prime and we're tangled is a wave of downed ash with grapevine that all fell in a pile like dominos, but other trees were near, so who knows.
Odd that the most popular trees elsewhere produce nothing for me, despite there being so many here... it's driven me mad in the past but I'm ok now.

I gave it a good look last weekend, maybe 15 hours pounding ground, I found gobs of melted oysters, spent from so much rain and warm, I did come home with about 5 pound of prime ones tho, that was nice.
I expected I could find some early ramps but they were absolutely not up yet either to my surprise, lots of jellys, lots of LBMs and some very interesting gilled shrooms that really looked and smelled appealing, but I could not ID them for Nothing!
Lots of them in a long loop/line under big cedars ... off white caps, white gills, white spores... wish I knew but I dont!!

Anyway I'd love for this to be an active forum, I'll throw in what I can as long as it's a peaceful place...
Would be wonderful to find a few others in the area to learn from and hunt with... I've yet to find someone with a mind towards mycology to walk the woods with, a few good botanists or arborists, and they enjoy the fungus centric trips, but they don't have the fever like me... and taking my "normal " friends to the woods with me is like taking a puppy to the woods... no focus and never watching where their damn feet land!

Hopefully this crazy weather doesn't ruin our season, things sure seem up in the air right now!
There's almost no way that winter gave up and broke in February... but good luck telling the plants, bugs, birds and other critters... they think it's the end of March and I can't blame em ... it sure feels that way... but my gut tells me the pendulum is likely to swing back the other way and freeze things back up for a few weeks or a month... I sure hope not... I could used to a month or 2 less of winter this year or ever year for that matter.

Best of luck folks, hope I can post skillets full soon!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

The old Seymour Sectional was a great place to be this weekend. Well over 8000 people in there tickets going for 100 bucks a pop. People lined up at 12 for the 7 game. Nuts


----------



## woodland_idiot (Feb 23, 2018)

Swayback said:


> I'll give this a go!
> Been lurking here a while but with such little activity from the area I didn't think it worth joining.
> I been hunting central ky for several years now, it's been rough going... I've got a handful of spots that are ok, but not great.
> The bluegrass plateau is so sterile...
> ...


Swayback, sounds like you may have found Blewits? My cedars just pushed out a flush. They're tasty. White spore print, typically bulbous stalk with no veil. Usually start a lavender color but fade to tan as they mature. If you feel like traveling, estill county off red lick road in KY has decent foraging mountains, worked on a farm there years back and we pulled everything from goldenseal, ginseng, morels and more out of those woods. Here's a photo of some blewits in their bright lavender stage


----------



## woodland_idiot (Feb 23, 2018)

woodland_idiot said:


> Swayback, sounds like you may have found Blewits? My cedars just pushed out a flush. They're tasty. White spore print, typically bulbous stalk with no veil. Usually start a lavender color but fade to tan as they mature. If you feel like traveling, estill county off red lick road in KY has decent foraging mountains, worked on a farm there years back and we pulled everything from goldenseal, ginseng, morels and more out of those woods. Here's a photo of some blewits in their bright lavender stage










Sorry I don't think the blewit photo worked the first time


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

wow...Mr Swayback, that was intense dude...no need to be apprehensive around here pal. 
we share our knowledge and friendship here freely. we are trying to gather as many shroomers from around the state as possible so as to build a data base from which we all can draw local knowledge from. now getting others to share there honeyholes with you or others is a different story..lol. its a sure bet that as our members learn any info that would help the community such as hunting tips or ground temp, weather patterns, posting photos and counties and towns where they are from,...ect. for example, i live about ten miles from Louisville Ky and with years of experience i know that i would be wasting my time hunting much before April first. i know that i need the ground temps to approach fifty degrees before they will sprout up. im on the lookout for the first signs of may-apples to show, thats my main trigger. shortly after that i will see lots of ramps growing, turtles will be unearthing and other factors that i have studied and developed over the years.most here will tell you that it can take several years to develop enough spots to sustain our appetites. 
At any rate, we are all here to help each other and share our stories and develops friendships so join in, have some fun and it is mostly about having some fun...peace out, Vern


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Swayback said:


> I'll give this a go!
> Been lurking here a while but with such little activity from the area I didn't think it worth joining.
> I been hunting central ky for several years now, it's been rough going... I've got a handful of spots that are ok, but not great.
> The bluegrass plateau is so sterile...
> ...



I had a game warden inform me that it is illegal to remove any plants or animals from State Parks. I am sure that people do it all the time but I don't it is worth doing it. You are better off just buying them in the classifieds section or headed to the Mountain Morel Festival. Cheaper than the fine the warden would write you.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

woodland_idiot said:


> View attachment 3705
> Sorry I don't think the blewit photo worked the first time


I was really hoping they'd be blewits, that was my first instinct, and they may have been blewits, I'm nowhere near good enough to say for sure, and I've not found many in the past, but these didn't fit the bill, atleast not enough to make me confident enough to try em...
It might have made a skillet full though...


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I had a game warden inform me that it is illegal to remove any plants or animals from State Parks. I am sure that people do it all the time but I don't it is worth doing it. You are better off just buying them in the classifieds section or headed to the Mountain Morel Festival. Cheaper than the fine the warden would write you.


Yea, I'm pretty sure you're right, there might be exceptions but I'm not sure. 
To be perfectly honest, I don't worry about that too much.
It's great it theory, and id advise others the same...
However, I prefer to live by my code, it doesn't always coincide with the code of law.
Seeing how people treat the gorge area, especially the rock climbers, but so many people and groups of people just absolutely trash the entire area... not to mention development and construction... there's a specific friend that I can hardly take out, she's got a few years on me and has spent tons of time in the woods over the years, now she just gets depressed over how things used to be, how people have ruined area, or most if all, the insane push of nasty invasives... it's just too much for her to stand and it brings me down...
At any rate, if my conscience says to not do it, I don't... so far the only thing I hear when I spot a morel is a voice in my head that says "freeze! You're about to trample more shrooms!"
Then that voice promptly says "cut that morel! He'll be tasty!"

I've actually never bothered with the festival, it's usually a great time to hunt my own ... but I've also grown up selling at the farmers market and I get a real strong vibe that the festival would just be a market for folks to sell their finds, which is highly uninteresting to me!
I wanna find em, not buy em, not that I could afford them anyway.
I could have a very misinformed perception of things though...
Seems reasonable that the season may be wrapping up yo the point that I'd rather check things out there than spend the weekend on the wood...
We shall see...


----------



## Hakeem1984 (Mar 1, 2018)

Not even worth looking today while off work hahahah. Snow flurries with wind chill of 30°F here in Warren County.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

looks like no early spring for the Kentucky boys... long term forecast calls for night time temps in the 30's. i think its gonna be close to three more weeks for sure !


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I had full intentions to scout on Thursday and Friday. When I woke up to freezing rain hail I realized that fuc(*# groundhog was right. I am tired of that rodent he needs to stay in his hole and keep his mouth shut!


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello everyone, just joined. I'm in Western ky around ky lake. This will be my 3rd season. I just picked up this horrible habit one spring day and have been learning by trial and error. Having decent luck as I have spent my life in the woods anytime I could get away. Learning more and more edibles as I go. I spent a lot of scouting time this winter mapping where to hit as soon as the ground temps come up. I have high hopes for this season. My main question that has eluded me is should I be hunting hillside's vs Creek or river bottoms. Of course the southern hills with the least leaf canopy will warm sooner but what about in the peak of the season?? Stay up or go down??

I look forward to great interactions with y'all!!!


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Hollywood said:


> My main question that has eluded me is should I be hunting hillside's vs Creek or river bottoms.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

The answer is: yes


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

A friend of mine not far from Paducah has been sending me pics of heavy flooding.
I would avoid areas that have been under water. You may, however, want to check the high water line if you can find it.


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Already Gone said:


> The answer is: yes


So I'm assuming southern hills first of the season as they warm up, then move to the lower lands or north side hills that are still moist as the season progresses.

Last weekend I managed to find 2 small may Apple's pushing up on a rocky southern hills that has been a producer every year. So that was exciting!!!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Hollywood said:


> So I'm assuming southern hills first of the season as they warm up, then move to the lower lands or north side hills that are still moist as the season progresses.
> 
> Last weekend I managed to find 2 small may Apple's pushing up on a rocky southern hills that has been a producer every year. So that was exciting!!!


Yes I normally start near the Hilltops about 3/4's up the hill southern side. Also those ROCKS hold heat so that is why they produce early.

If your creeks have been flooded. Search what is known as the "High Bank" the area that the water level peeked during the flooding. You will normally see a defining line where the water bulldozed a path. Another good thing to look for is black soil that is retaining moister. 

I have also found on flat hilltops near puddle areas early in the season. However those are a very short window and are normally no larger than 1 or 2 inches if they even make it out from under the leaves. 

Best of luck!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Hay guys and gals young and old...if you are thinking about getting a quality bag..check out this post i made for my good friends on the Indiana board... you will like it !
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-18#post-104455


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

OK Kentuckians, time to wake up from your winter naps...the time is approaching.
we need all of the help we can get from around the state so we know whats happening where and when...if you are new here or just lurking around, sign up and introduce yourself to the me and the others and provide your input. lets start a great board that will help everyone involved.
in just about three weeks [+-] the shits gonna hit the fan and its go time..
As you start finding, please indicate the date, county and conditions and i will do the same so wake up and lets rock !!!...peace out, Vern
PS, i am in the Louisville area, where are you from ?


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

vern said:


> OK Kentuckians, time to wake up from your winter naps...the time is approaching.
> we need all of the help we can get from around the state so we know whats happening where and when...if you are new here or just lurking around, sign up and introduce yourself to the me and the others and provide your input. lets start a great board that will help everyone involved.
> in just about three weeks [+-] the shits gonna hit the fan and its go time..
> As you start finding, please indicate the date, county and conditions and i will do the same so wake up and lets rock !!!...peace out, Vern
> PS, i am in the Louisville area, where are you from ?


hi you all I live I northeast Indiana and I have hunted in Kentucky a couple of times. hope you all have a good season. the times I was down there was about the end of March and it worked out for me. keep up the post so you can help each other out.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello all. I was doing some research and came across an article that referenced a morel mushroom retreat for April 13th - I think it's for this year?? Clicked on the link and thought it may be of interest to some of you -- near/around Berea, KY. They offer other mushrooming events and all sorts of Homesteading Workshops and Retreats.

I'm giving them a call later today to inquire about one of their building workshops . . . close enough to home for me. ;- )

http://www.forestretreats.net/foray.php

If any of you take advantage of these guys, please give a report back.

Happy shroomin' . . .


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

morelsxs said:


> Hello all. I was doing some research and came across an article that referenced a morel mushroom retreat for April 13th - I think it's for this year?? Clicked on the link and thought it may be of interest to some of you -- near/around Berea, KY. They offer other mushrooming events and all sorts of Homesteading Workshops and Retreats.
> 
> I'm giving them a call later today to inquire about one of their building workshops . . . close enough to home for me. ;- )
> 
> ...


I have never been to it. I may contact them to get some more information. 
Let us know what you find out


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I am currently waiting on the weather to warm up. However the ground temp isn't a cold as you would think. It has been spitting snow but it melts instantly. I had a couple of readings say 47'

EDITED* Let me be clear that this is Hilltop temps, I am still getting 39 - 42 in the lower areas.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

one of the best rules of thumb is you need several days with night temps near fifty.


----------



## Morel Momma (Mar 15, 2018)

vern said:


> OK Kentuckians, time to wake up from your winter naps...the time is approaching.
> we need all of the help we can get from around the state so we know whats happening where and when...if you are new here or just lurking around, sign up and introduce yourself to the me and the others and provide your input. lets start a great board that will help everyone involved.
> in just about three weeks [+-] the shits gonna hit the fan and its go time..
> As you start finding, please indicate the date, county and conditions and i will do the same so wake up and lets rock !!!...peace out, Vern
> PS, i am in the Louisville area, where are you from ?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

hi morel momma, welcome aboard. its a new board and tryin to get it started. so far going a little slow


----------



## Morel Momma (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you for the reply! I am really thinking of heading to the Land Between the Lakes on April 6-8. I just dont know if there is a better spot since I am not familiar with Morel hunting in Kentucky.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Morel Momma said:


> Thank you for the reply! I am really thinking of heading to the Land Between the Lakes on April 6-8. I just dont know if there is a better spot since I am not familiar with Morel hunting in Kentucky.


that should be perfect timing...huge woods.new place like that is gonna take some time or extra good luck to make a score.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I hate to be a pessimist but I just looked at the 15 day forecast and it’s not very kind to us shroomers. Unless it changes considerably, it may be after April 1st before we even find any blacks in KY. That’s not really late historically. I just checked my logs between 2013-2017. My 1st find dates were 3/24/13, 4/5/14, 4/3/15, 3/16/16 and 3/3/17. I’m starting to think the past 2 years were just freakishly early.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello everyone. Is the anticipation killing anyone else. Hoping for a good year this is only about my third year hunting these shrooms and I have become an addic. This is my first post on the forums. Decided to come out of the shadows


----------



## Annette (Mar 3, 2018)

For those who asked about the retreat in Berea ... I emailed them and got on the mailing list. The date is weather dependent. They'll email everybody as early as possible and then it's first come, first served.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> I hate to be a pessimist but I just looked at the 15 day forecast and it’s not very kind to us shroomers. Unless it changes considerably, it may be after April 1st before we even find any blacks in KY. That’s not really late historically. I just checked my logs between 2013-2017. My 1st find dates were 3/24/13, 4/5/14, 4/3/15, 3/16/16 and 3/3/17. I’m starting to think the past 2 years were just freakishly early.


Hi Rick..glad to hear from you my friend..I live right here near Louisville and "on the average", i always find by the 5th +- a day or two. central Ky. should average around the 1st. ect. going south.
We all know that we cant predict the weather so its mostly a day by day wait. 
Really all you need is about five night in a row to stay above about 47 degrees and it should be go time bubba..lol.
You guys should come over to our Ind. board and have a read. we have some great scientific minds... go back a few pages till now, there is a ton of data thats been collected that might help you. these guys can answer about any question you might have.
Just hang in there pal and watch for the mayapples to start poppin, thats what i do anyway...What part of the state are you in ?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Morel houdini said:


> Hello everyone. Is the anticipation killing anyone else. Hoping for a good year this is only about my third year hunting these shrooms and I have become an addic. This is my first post on the forums. Decided to come out of the shadows


My friend you have done the right thing. we can help each other out with our experiences and local knowledge.
when this gets in your blood...you are hooked my friend as i have been for many years. 
Do you have a few spots established where you have been finding in the past ? where abouts are you located ?
Hang in there...wont be to much longer. lets just share what we know when we know something and we can help each other out..


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

vern said:


> Hi Rick..glad to hear from you my friend..I live right here near Louisville and "on the average", i always find by the 5th +- a day or two. central Ky. should average around the 1st. ect. going south.
> We all know that we cant predict the weather so its mostly a day by day wait.
> Really all you need is about five night in a row to stay above about 47 degrees and it should be go time bubba..lol.
> You guys should come over to our Ind. board and have a read. we have some great scientific minds... go back a few pages till now, there is a ton of data thats been collected that might help you. these guys can answer about any question you might have.
> Just hang in there pal and watch for the mayapples to start poppin, thats what i do anyway...What part of the state are you in ?


I’m in Louisville and hunt the metro area and the Hart/Edmonson county area in central Ky. I used to post under the name ricard until I lost my name during the forum changes last year. Been hunting morels since 1990 and have picked in NC, N Michigan, KY & TN.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> I’m in Louisville and hunt the metro area and the Hart/Edmonson county area in central Ky. I used to post under the name ricard until I lost my name during the forum changes last year. Been hunting morels since 1992 and have picked in NC, N Michigan, KY & TN.


Im just across the river by Jeffersonville. I do my hunting in the Charlestown St Park. i always find all i can eat so that keeps me from traveling too much.
Lets just keep each other informed what we are learning as we go along pal..


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

vern said:


> My friend you have done the right thing. we can help each other out with our experiences and local knowledge.
> when this gets in your blood...you are hooked my friend as i have been for many years.
> Do you have a few spots established where you have been finding in the past ? where abouts are you located ?
> Hang in there...wont be to much longer. lets just share what we know when we know something and we can help each other out.. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

man where i hunt i have never been able to find them buggers...a park guard gave me a spot to try at the end of last season, it will be my First place to look...thats all i got about that pal.


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

i really like this Kentucky site just like the Indiana you all give good advice for the young and old shroomers. again what a site.


----------



## GreenDragonfly (Mar 10, 2018)

" Personally, I think it was the Universe playing a joke on me and I'll never find them there again, but who knows. "
Congrats! Sounds like the first year I found them in my yard - after 19 years of gardening there! I am convinced my brother had something to do with it. He had passed away the previous fall and had been an avid mushroom hunter. You will probably get then in the same spot this year, so be on the lookout. Be careful not to disturb the area prior to the morels arriving. I also encourage mine by putting the soak water back on the area where I got the mushrooms. Good luck!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Here are a few tips Morel Houdini.
I hunt primarily in north central and central KY but I believe you will find morels in similar environments where I typically find most of mine. The blacks seem to prefer North and East facing hillsides consisting primarily of a poplar and hickory mix. I believe that is why they are sometimes referred to as hickory chickens. When I search an area for the 1st time especially if I'm not certain blacks grow in that specific area, I will start at the base of the hillside in the morning with the sun to my back and work my way slowly up the hill. The sun will allow you to pick out the blacks amongst or slightly under the leaf litter. The blacks will actually be tan in color when they 1st pop and then as they grow they will develop black on the ridges of the shroom. When you find the 1st one, stop, mark it, kneel down and search thoroughly 360 degrees. You will almost always find more than 1. The blacks will usually grow from 1/2-1 inch in size to 3-4 inches in a period of 7-14 days depending on the weather. The smaller yellow/grey/ white varieties will grow in similar areas but will pop a week or 2 after the blacks. As for the Big yellows (that will initially pop as a grey), creek bottoms are my favorite areas to search concentrating on searching around live sycamore, dead or dying elm and live ash. These big yellows can sometimes grow in size for 1-3 weeks, but by that 3rd week they will be the size of a coke can and starting to deteriorate. I have found a lot of my patches over the past 28 years while turkey hunting and some of those patches are still producing and some have petered out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

rick said:


> Here are a few tips Morel Houdini.
> I hunt primarily in north central and central KY but I believe you will find morels in similar environments where I typically find most of mine. The blacks seem to prefer North and East facing hillsides consisting primarily of a poplar and hickory mix. I believe that is why they are sometimes referred to as hickory chickens. When I search an area for the 1st time especially if I'm not certain blacks grow in that specific area, I will start at the base of the hillside in the morning with the sun to my back and work my way slowly up the hill. The sun will allow you to pick out the blacks amongst or slightly under the leaf litter. The blacks will actually be tan in color when they 1st pop and then as they grow they will develop black on the ridges of the shroom. When you find the 1st one, stop, mark it, kneel down and search thoroughly 360 degrees. You will almost always find more than 1. The blacks will usually grow from 1/2-1 inch in size to 3-4 inches in a period of 7-14 days depending on the weather. The smaller yellow/grey/ white varieties will grow in similar areas but will pop a week or 2 after the blacks. As for the Big yellows (that will initially pop as a grey), creek bottoms are my favorite areas to search concentrating on searching around live sycamore, dead or dying elm and live ash. These big yellows can sometimes grow in size for 1-3 weeks, but by that 3rd week they will be the size of a coke can and starting to deteriorate. I have found a lot of my patches over the past 28 years while turkey hunting and some of those patches are still producing and some have petered out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

Rick this information is extremely helpful. Also is it normally shagbark or pignut. Thank you for guiding me in the right directions, my search grid was just reduced dramatically.. you are awesome!!!


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

Question. Creek bottoms adjacent to rivers or river bottom.. if flooded the spring of morel season will they fruit that spring


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Morel houdini said:


> Question. Creek bottoms adjacent to rivers or river bottom.. if flooded the spring of morel season will they fruit that spring


Somebody here might know, but i dont have a clue pal


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Morel houdini said:


> Rick this information is extremely helpful. Also is it normally shagbark or pignut. Thank you for guiding me in the right directions, my search grid was just reduced dramatically.. you are awesome!!!


Pignut and when hunting the hickory/poplar woods I really concentrate on the hickories.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Morel houdini said:


> Question. Creek bottoms adjacent to rivers or river bottom.. if flooded the spring of morel season will they fruit that spring


I don’t know the answer since I never hunt river bottoms. Small creeks, a few feet wide, are what I usually hunt and I will work one side of the creek then cross to the opposite bank and hunt my way back checking every ash, elm and sycamore in sight.


----------



## Montana Mic (Mar 17, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here.
> 
> It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out.
> 
> ...


I live in paducah, ky. Anyone finding them yet in KY?


----------



## Montana Mic (Mar 17, 2018)

queengretal said:


> Hello to all. I am excited for the 2018 season. I love morel hunting and mushroom hunting in general. I hunt mainly in eastern Clark County and attend the Morel Mountain Mushroom festival in Estill County every year. My most surprising find happened last year on April 4. I have a little rental house in the downtown Lexington area. I went in to the back yard to mow. At first, I thought I was seeing black, rotted hedge apples (because there is a hedge apple tree in the fence row) and I went to step around them on my way to the shed for the mower. But once my brain registered what I was seeing, I realized I was looking at a spread of 21 black morel mushrooms!!! IN THE BACKYARD OF A DOWNTOWN LEXINGTON RENTAL!!! Just two days before this, I had scoured the Gorge with not a single find! It was truly bizarre and just reinforced the notion that you never know where you're going to find these things! And believe me, I have already begun checking the backyard of the rental again. Personally, I think it was the Universe playing a joke on me and I'll never find them there again, but who knows. Any way, I'm eager for the first finds and will post them when I find them. Here are a few pics of finds from years gone by.


Have you found any this year yet??


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Montana Mic said:


> I live in paducah, ky. Anyone finding them yet in KY?


i think you might need two more weeks Mic


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

I follow another site and a lady found one just yesterday in Paducah. It was about an inch tall, brownish in color.


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm in central Kentucky. I checked my early spot today and still nothing. It's currently 70 degrees here and expecting close to the same tomorrow. Hopefully they'll be here soon.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

These cold nights have definitely slowed things down alot, most of the plant indicators I use have stalled. Not much emerging or really growing much more than it was at the end of the warm up... 
It stalled me out too...
I keep thinking the ramps will show, and I've not checked in a week but there was nothing showing last week.
Much as I wanted spring to really be here, it's probably better this way, but who knows... that warm up might have been detrimental... maybe if it stayed warm we could have had a 2 month spring... instead of the usual 2 weeks of spring we seem to usually get.
We'll never know.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Swayback said:


> These cold nights have definitely slowed things down alot, most of the plant indicators I use have stalled. Not much emerging or really growing much more than it was at the end of the warm up...
> It stalled me out too...
> I keep thinking the ramps will show, and I've not checked in a week but there was nothing showing last week.
> Much as I wanted spring to really be here, it's probably better this way, but who knows... that warm up might have been detrimental... maybe if it stayed warm we could have had a 2 month spring... instead of the usual 2 weeks of spring we seem to usually get.
> We'll never know.


As much as I enjoy spending time in the woods hunting morels and can’t wait for the season to start, I think it’s a good thing that it didn’t come early. In 2016 and 2017 I had my earliest finds ever in 28 years, 3/16 and 3/3. Those 2 years were 2 of my worst seasons for #’s in several years. I’m going to continue to wait patiently for a more normal start to the season toward the end of March/first week of April.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

rick said:


> As much as I enjoy spending time in the woods hunting morels and can’t wait for the season to start, I think it’s a good thing that it didn’t come early. In 2016 and 2017 I had my earliest finds ever in 28 years, 3/16 and 3/3. Those 2 years were 2 of my worst seasons for #’s in several years. I’m going to continue to wait patiently for a more normal start to the season toward the end of March/first week of April.


A ways south of us we had terrible years to


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Montana Mic said:


> I live in paducah, ky. Anyone finding them yet in KY?


I looked in North Graves county for 6 hours today... Soil was 52° in the bottoms and 54° on the tops. Lots of elm and tulip trees in my area, multiple drainage creeks and ideal morel hunting ground. Found a few chicks of the woods and not a trace of morels yet. I'm anxiously waiting (not so patiently lol), keep the posts coming and I will update often. Maybe we will get some of those delicious little buggers soon!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I looked in North Graves county for 6 hours today... Soil was 52° in the bottoms and 54° on the tops. Lots of elm and tulip trees in my area, multiple drainage creeks and ideal morel hunting ground. Found a few chicks of the woods and not a trace of morels yet. I'm anxiously waiting (not so patiently lol), keep the posts coming and I will update often. Maybe we will get some of those delicious little buggers soon!


Welcome Sgt! The SW part of the state usually produces earlier than the rest of KY. Let us know when you find the 1st.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I looked in North Graves county for 6 hours today... Soil was 52° in the bottoms and 54° on the tops. Lots of elm and tulip trees in my area, multiple drainage creeks and ideal morel hunting ground. Found a few chicks of the woods and not a trace of morels yet. I'm anxiously waiting (not so patiently lol), keep the posts coming and I will update often. Maybe we will get some of those delicious little buggers soon!


Should only be a week of that soil temp and they will pop


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome. I'll keep everyone posted... Now if only it would warm up just a little at night, or just be consistent for a few days! Going to do a little search this afternoon. I've got a large area to cover with multiple tracts, so maybe I'll come across a few?


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I looked in North Graves county for 6 hours today... Soil was 52° in the bottoms and 54° on the tops. Lots of elm and tulip trees in my area, multiple drainage creeks and ideal morel hunting ground. Found a few chicks of the woods and not a trace of morels yet. I'm anxiously waiting (not so patiently lol), keep the posts coming and I will update often. Maybe we will get some of those delicious little buggers soon!


I live in Graves county myself, and I'm glad you posted! Saves me the waste of time it would have been to go today, and check on all my spots. Keep us posted, as to if you find anything, and I'll do the same when I go back out  On second thought, you found some chickens, so if it warms up later on today, I'm going out! On a side note, I have been finding some good Oysters as of late


----------



## Hakeem1984 (Mar 1, 2018)

Well ladies and gents! My season of hunting has ended before it began. Last Wednesday I fell down in the bathroom here at home and tore a disc in the lumbar portion of my spine and have had an incredibly hard time walking. On Tuesday I have an appointment with a neurosurgeon at 10:30am so I am hoping I can get some relief other than being on hydrocodone and muscle relaxers. 
You all have a good hunt and keep me in your thoughts if you want. I look forward to seeing everyone's pictures.


----------



## coyotewindsky (Mar 28, 2017)

vern said:


> OK Kentuckians, time to wake up from your winter naps...the time is approaching.
> we need all of the help we can get from around the state so we know whats happening where and when...if you are new here or just lurking around, sign up and introduce yourself to the me and the others and provide your input. lets start a great board that will help everyone involved.
> in just about three weeks [+-] the shits gonna hit the fan and its go time..
> As you start finding, please indicate the date, county and conditions and i will do the same so wake up and lets rock !!!...peace out, Vern
> PS, i am in the Louisville area, where are you from ?


I'm Higgens aka CoyotewindsKy. I'm in Southern Hart County. I hope this will be a good year hunting shrooms. Best of luck to all, Be safe, respect the land we hunt. And eat plenty & don't forget the elderly who can't hunt anymore by sharing your bounty.


----------



## coyotewindsky (Mar 28, 2017)

Good Luck This Mushroom Season!


----------



## coyotewindsky (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been blessed to hunting morels for over 40 yrs. Good luck to all. Im from south central Kentucky bout 8 miles east of mammoth cave national park. Oh & they do allow shroom hunting in the park. Use a onion sack one with small holes. Your allowed bag full size of basketball a day in the park.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I'll keep everyone posted... Now if only it would warm up just a little at night, or just be consistent for a few days! Going to do a little search this afternoon. I've got a large area to cover with multiple tracts, so maybe I'll come across a few?


Glad you are here Sgt. its all just around the corner..we are developing a great board here like never before and it will last for years as long as we stick together and help a brother out..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

coyotewindsky said:


> I've been blessed to hunting morels for over 40 yrs. Good luck to all. Im from south central Kentucky bout 8 miles east of mammoth cave national park. Oh & they do allow shroom hunting in the park. Use a onion sack one with small holes. Your allowed bag full size of basketball a day in the park.


Ive been thinking about heading down to the cave area but never quite made it..sounds like i should. you done some hunting there ?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Hakeem1984 said:


> Well ladies and gents! My season of hunting has ended before it began. Last Wednesday I fell down in the bathroom here at home and tore a disc in the lumbar portion of my spine and have had an incredibly hard time walking. On Tuesday I have an appointment with a neurosurgeon at 10:30am so I am hoping I can get some relief other than being on hydrocodone and muscle relaxers.
> You all have a good hunt and keep me in your thoughts if you want. I look forward to seeing everyone's pictures.


Well Hakeem thats a real bummer...i had to back surgeries back in the eighties and it helped a ton but now at my age the arthritis taken over and its a real struggle to get out there now but i struggle on and make the best of it. good luck and we will keep the spirit alive and well..


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I guess I'm not the only critter that gets excited a bit too early...
*EDIT* In case you can't see it... that's a tiger mosquito I killed last night, I slapped another couple when it was warm... damn arctic mosquitos!
Gorgeous days like this really grind the mind... knowing I won't find a morel for weeks... but I've been finding oysters, enoki and lots of little shrooms I can't ID...
I think I might have better luck hunting points than mushrooms today.

When you guys are talking about finding chickens, I guess you're talking about sulfur shelfs?
I've never found them anywhere near this early myself... maybe I should look more, but they're awful hard to miss.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Swayback said:


> I guess I'm not the only critter that gets excited a bit too early...
> Gorgeous days like this really grind the mind... knowing I won't find a morel for weeks... but I've been finding oysters, enoki and lots of little shrooms I can't ID...
> I think I might have better luck hunting points than mushrooms today.
> 
> ...


Oysters are good too


----------



## Jamie b (Apr 23, 2017)

Im in Knoxville for work last couple of years, but ive hunted them in whitley county for last 20 years. I havent been out to look for them this year, but im looking forward to it. Found one last year near norris dam but it was past its prime and crumbling. Id love to find someone to hunt morels with here or in ky. Going to go look here in a few minutes to see whats up. Great group. Lots of good information.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

I couldn't resist a walk through the woods today. There are a few trillium starting to bloom.. havent spotted any mayapples yet here in central ky.. I did find quite a few different fungi species as well..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Morel houdini said:


> I couldn't resist a walk through the woods today. There are a few trillium starting to bloom.. havent spotted any mayapples yet here in central ky.. I did find quite a few different fungi species as well..


For me, those mayapples never lie to me, not long till we find out...good luck


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Montana Mic said:


> I live in paducah, ky. Anyone finding them yet in KY?


Live west of Benton and nothing yet, these cold cloudy days and nights are Killin me.


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I looked in North Graves county for 6 hours today... Soil was 52° in the bottoms and 54° on the tops. Lots of elm and tulip trees in my area, multiple drainage creeks and ideal morel hunting ground. Found a few chicks of the woods and not a trace of morels yet. I'm anxiously waiting (not so patiently lol), keep the posts coming and I will update often. Maybe we will get some of those delicious little buggers soon!


West Marshall and I've found nothing yet. You said you found some chickens though???


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> I live in Graves county myself, and I'm glad you posted! Saves me the waste of time it would have been to go today, and check on all my spots. Keep us posted, as to if you find anything, and I'll do the same when I go back out  On second thought, you found some chickens, so if it warms up later on today, I'm going out! On a side note, I have been finding some good Oysters as of late


I too was finding good oysters, but they stopped about 2 weeks ago....


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I seem to find oysters pretty much all year round,whether I'm looking or not


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I’m sorry to hear that. I hope they get you fixed up and get you relief. Well wishes. 



Hakeem1984 said:


> Well ladies and gents! My season of hunting has ended before it began. Last Wednesday I fell down in the bathroom here at home and tore a disc in the lumbar portion of my spine and have had an incredibly hard time walking. On Tuesday I have an appointment with a neurosurgeon at 10:30am so I am hoping I can get some relief other than being on hydrocodone and muscle relaxers.
> You all have a good hunt and keep me in your thoughts if you want. I look forward to seeing everyone's pictures.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> Oysters are good too


You bet!
I rarely go hunting just for them, but I have decent luck finding them here, several species even.
I really like them but it's really all about how they're prepared 


vern said:


> For me, those mayapples never lie to me, not long till we find out...good luck


I wish I could find the association... ofcourse I use them, and lots of other things to gauge when the times right, and they help, but I've found them to pop at quite variable times here for me, they're usually in full leaf by the time I'm finding morels, but I also only find morels on tulips, only grey/yellow, so maybe I'm missing the early ones... but it's not from lack of hunting!
Once it's nice... I'm pounding ground, good for the body , good for the soul, and it can't hurt your prospects of finding good spots.
Alone, mayapple just don't tell me much... and I've checked acres worth of mayapple pockets and I've yet to find a morel anywhere near any of them...



Hollywood said:


> West Marshall and I've found nothing yet. You said you found some chickens though???


That's what I'm saying!
Chicken of the woods in march?!?
Really?
I always find mine in late summer or mostly fall, never spring... well... I do frequently find their bleached out mushy remains from the previous season...
Found the remains of 3 decent sized ones today... all on cherry... I might be game enough to try one if I find a prime one on a cherry, even though I hear conflicting reports about it being toxicon cherry and pine.


Hollywood said:


> I too was finding good oysters, but they stopped about 2 weeks ago....


There was some heavy flushes then... I was finding them well past prime on my first trip out, they'd obviously flushed atleast twice then, not counting the prime ones I brought home... course I spotted a tulip snag about 20' tall that had gobs on it, the top 3' or so of the snag was completely circled with oysters... and from the ground they looked like 20 pounds of flawless fruit. I'm sure there wasn't really that much and I know they weren't as flawless as my imagination made them out to be...


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey guys and gals, I made a mistake... I was looking at chicken coops and was distracted when I posted lol. My apologies, it was oysters, not chickens! My bad everyone... Sorry for any confusion I might have caused


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

Hakeem1984 said:


> Well ladies and gents! My season of hunting has ended before it began. Last Wednesday I fell down in the bathroom here at home and tore a disc in the lumbar portion of my spine and have had an incredibly hard time walking. On Tuesday I have an appointment with a neurosurgeon at 10:30am so I am hoping I can get some relief other than being on hydrocodone and muscle relaxers.
> You all have a good hunt and keep me in your thoughts if you want. I look forward to seeing everyone's pictures.


well that just stinks. we will keep you in our thoughts. hey you never know you might be able to go out and cut a few off before season ends. get well first.


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Hunted about 10 hrs over the weekend in Jackson Co. Nothing up yet, but it won' be long!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Chigger said:


> Hunted about 10 hrs over the weekend in Jackson Co. Nothing up yet, but it won' be long!


Never bad to get out in the woods even if you don’t find any


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm going to be in the Red River Gorge area (Menifee, Powell & Wolfe counties) 4/5-4/8. I plan on taking the kids and grandkids hunting a couple of times but I've never hunted morels in the KY mountain areas. I typically hunt the hills of central KY but have hunted the NC mountains some. Any tips would be appreciated. Of course I'm not asking that you give out your spots but asking about more general things like elevation etc.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Boys..... The weather is turning. I am going scouting this week. I expect to find a couple of blacks by Thursday. ( i know a couple early spots ) I would say Hit the woods on March 27th for blacks and then go on April 4th for fresh yellows.

BEST OF LUCK to everybody - POST PHOTOS !


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

I am enjoying the conversation here now. I have just rejoined this group and find it is much more interesting and informative. I will certainly check in daily now! I am a novice and recently retired, Mushrooming is so much fun to me but I learn so much by listening to others tell their stories. I wish I had someone to share the hunt with also.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

parrothead said:


> The old Seymour Sectional was a great place to be this weekend. Well over 8000 people in there tickets going for 100 bucks a pop. People lined up at 12 for the 7 game. Nuts


What is the Seymour Sectional?


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> OK Kentuckians, time to wake up from your winter naps...the time is approaching.
> we need all of the help we can get from around the state so we know whats happening where and when...if you are new here or just lurking around, sign up and introduce yourself to the me and the others and provide your input. lets start a great board that will help everyone involved.
> in just about three weeks [+-] the shits gonna hit the fan and its go time..
> As you start finding, please indicate the date, county and conditions and i will do the same so wake up and lets rock !!!...peace out, Vern
> PS, i am in the Louisville area, where are you from ?


I live in Jackson County. I haven't done too good hunting here in Jackson County but have found morels in Clay and Owsley Counties. I am originally from the Redbird River area. For those that don't know where that is, that is in South east Kentucky.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Redbird.river said:


> What is the Seymour Sectional?


I thought I was the only one who had no F#*$&ing clue what that was.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> Hello all. I was doing some research and came across an article that referenced a morel mushroom retreat for April 13th - I think it's for this year?? Clicked on the link and thought it may be of interest to some of you -- near/around Berea, KY. They offer other mushrooming events and all sorts of Homesteading Workshops and Retreats.
> 
> I'm giving them a call later today to inquire about one of their building workshops . . . close enough to home for me. ;- )
> 
> ...


*Please *post any interesting events for us!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I thought I was the only one who had no F#*$&ing clue what that was.


I am not well traveled and just don't know much I guess!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Hakeem1984 said:


> Well ladies and gents! My season of hunting has ended before it began. Last Wednesday I fell down in the bathroom here at home and tore a disc in the lumbar portion of my spine and have had an incredibly hard time walking. On Tuesday I have an appointment with a neurosurgeon at 10:30am so I am hoping I can get some relief other than being on hydrocodone and muscle relaxers.
> You all have a good hunt and keep me in your thoughts if you want. I look forward to seeing everyone's pictures.


Sorry for your injury. Praying that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Hey guys and gals, I made a mistake... I was looking at chicken coops and was distracted when I posted lol. My apologies, it was oysters, not chickens! My bad everyone... Sorry for any confusion I might have caused


You know sometimes the mushrooms deceive us! Last year I found Lions Mane in June and usually we don't find that until well into fall! I was hoping it would have time to grow again before the fall but it didn't sprout again. Hope I find more this year.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Chigger said:


> Hunted about 10 hrs over the weekend in Jackson Co. Nothing up yet, but it won' be long!


Hey Chigger, I'm in Jackson County too! Thanks for your update!


----------



## Billfish (Mar 19, 2018)

I am in southern graves county and have been out the last 2 days but not found anything yet.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Redbird.river said:


> You know sometimes the mushrooms deceive us! Last year I found Lions Mane in June and usually we don't find that until well into fall! I was hoping it would have time to grow again before the fall but it didn't sprout again. Hope I find more this year.


Lion's mane is probably my favorite shroom. Slice it about 1/2 thick and sautéed in butter and you would think you were eating scallops! I usually find mine in September/October


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Billfish said:


> I am in southern graves county and have been out the last 2 days but not found anything yet.


Southwest Calloway for me and no indications of mushrooms. Still a wee bit early.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

i just want to thank all of you guys for coming together on this new forum that we had just started only a couple of weeks ago, special thanks to Nutsack for starting it !
together we can help each out with reports and pics of our finds. if you know others, have them stop by and have a look at what we are doing here.
only a week or so and things should start popping all over the place so good luck and good hunting gang...


----------



## Kyle_Brauer (Mar 19, 2018)

Checking in from Muhlenberg County. Looked for about 6 hours Saturday. Still a little early if you ask me. Couple more weeks of warm weather and rain.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Hey guys and gals, I made a mistake... I was looking at chicken coops and was distracted when I posted lol. My apologies, it was oysters, not chickens! My bad everyone... Sorry for any confusion I might have caused


No worries... I was just thinking "am I missing out on these?"
They're some of my favorites, I find some but never enough, I tend to kind if ignore oaks until chanterelles are up cuz I never find a thing on them til then... but if ppl are finding chickens this early then I'm all over that!
Thanks for clearing that up for us.



nutsak said:


> Boys..... The weather is turning. I am going scouting this week. I expect to find a couple of blacks by Thursday. ( i know a couple early spots ) I would say Hit the woods on March 27th for blacks and then go on April 4th for fresh yellows.
> 
> BEST OF LUCK to everybody - POST PHOTOS !


Are you looking at the same weather report as me? I'd say predicting you'll find some in the next week is optimistic as hell!
Looks like another week of temps too cold for morels to me... but I've never found a black and the grey/yellows I find here seem to be a week or 2 later than most of the state.
It's honestly a question, I'm here to learn from others, not to tell others they're wrong!
In fact, I'd love for you to be right!



Redbird.river said:


> You know sometimes the mushrooms deceive us! Last year I found Lions Mane in June and usually we don't find that until well into fall! I was hoping it would have time to grow again before the fall but it didn't sprout again. Hope I find more this year.


I usually find them late too, but i found 1 last year, too high up an old locust to get, it was small too, but it was snowing the day I spotted it. Beautiful and all white, not even yellow teeth.
Even though I mark every one I find and check repeatedly thru the seasons, I feel like lions mane is nearly as elusive as morels. 


rick said:


> Lion's mane is probably my favorite shroom. Slice it about 1/2 thick and sautéed in butter and you would think you were eating scallops! I usually find mine in September/October


I ruined the biggest one I found by cooking it just like that... I either got it too hot and burned it or cooked it too long...
It was bitter and tasted like ashes mixed with very earthy dirt... the whole skillet of em got tossed... and I cried a little inside... they can be so good... live n learn I guess.

You say you usually hunt the hills of central ky, how far from lex are you?

I don't really have honey holes to protect and no one can expect people to share their own honey holes...
But I'd love to find a few like minded folks to hunt with, especially if they're fairly close by me.

If ANYONE around here is interested in such a thing, by all means, let me know!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

rick said:


> Lion's mane is probably my favorite shroom. Slice it about 1/2 thick and sautéed in butter and you would think you were eating scallops! I usually find mine in September/October


You can also make crab cakes out of them. It has many health benefits too!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Swayback said:


> No worries... I was just thinking "am I missing out on these?"
> They're some of my favorites, I find some but never enough, I tend to kind if ignore oaks until chanterelles are up cuz I never find a thing on them til then... but if ppl are finding chickens this early then I'm all over that!
> Thanks for clearing that up for us.
> 
> ...


Lions mane grows high up in the trees. I think that is why it is so hard to find. People don't think to look up. Look at the picture of the one I found a couple of years ago.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Chigger said:


> Hunted about 10 hrs over the weekend in Jackson Co. Nothing up yet, but it won' be long!


 hey chigger I'm in laurel co. and iv heard it through the grape vine that some one found a few in mt. vernen rockcastle co. that at the end of that last warm spell. and idk where you are in Jackson co. I got a cousin that lives there and ill just say he does extremely well in Jackson co. he has won the competition at the mushroom fest in esltill co. for the most shrooms in wheight and the largest many times.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

Someone posted a find near Nashville tennessee on the great morel progression map.. only problem is it still SNOWING!!!


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

hello other people that like mushrooms! I'm brand new on this web site, all tho I have kept an eye it for a while. there is a lot of great info and interesting conversations on and I wanted to be part of it. I'm by no means a expert shroomer, but I have been farliy suscessful for the past 4 or 5 years now in south east ky. but any ways I love the shared info from you other folks keep it coming glad to be part of it. for some reason even after this crazy ky whether we been having, I still got the feeling its goin to be a good spring for the morels aka[dry land fish] if your from around here.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> hello other people that like mushrooms! I'm brand new on this web site, all tho I have kept an eye it for a while. there is a lot of great info and interesting conversations on and I wanted to be part of it. I'm by no means a expert shroomer, but I have been farliy suscessful for the past 4 or 5 years now in south east ky. but any ways I love the shared info from you other folks keep it coming glad to be part of it. for some reason even after this crazy ky whether we been having, I still got the feeling its goin to be a good spring for the morels aka[dry land fish] if your from around here.


_Welcome aboard ian...lots of good folks here to help..when i was a kid(many many moons ago) my dad always called them honeycombs...good luck pal.._


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Morel houdini said:


> Someone posted a find near Nashville tennessee on the great morel progression map.. only problem is it still SNOWING!!!


snowing like crazy here in Louisville. might get several inches. hurry up spring temps..


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> _Welcome aboard ian...lots of good folks here to help..when i was a kid(many many moons ago) my dad always called them honeycombs...good luck pal.._


thanks vern I can defentaly see why he called em that. but I took a trip to Indiana last year kinda close to Brookville lake and just went to a random place that looked good, plenty of dying elms and big poplar thickets and the creek bottom was primarily sycamores, didn't find any tho, I believe I showed up a little early, about the only things that had woke up from there winter nap was at the time was ramps and blood root/red root. but any ways a local there that I had talked to was calling them cone heads.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

7 inches of snow on my deck in Louisville and it is supposed to continue for a few hours! This snow is really wet and heavy. Should pack down the leaves some to make the shrooms easier to see in a week or two. I did see pics of some small blacks reported to have been picked Monday in Letcher county, SE KY. No time stamp or date evidence though.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> Lions mane grows high up in the trees. I think that is why it is so hard to find. People don't think to look up. Look at the picture of the one I found a couple of years ago.
> 
> I almost always find it on big old, quite decayed logs. Maybe I've just got my nose down and miss a bunch, but I love all shrooms so even during morel time I really try yo search all levels.
> When I first found one I'd never seen or heard of such a thing and thought "good Lord, look at that thing! No way I'd try to eat that!"...
> ...





ian said:


> hello other people that like mushrooms! I'm brand new on this web site, all tho I have kept an eye it for a while. there is a lot of great info and interesting conversations on and I wanted to be part of it. I'm by no means a expert shroomer, but I have been farliy suscessful for the past 4 or 5 years now in south east ky. but any ways I love the shared info from you other folks keep it coming glad to be part of it. for some reason even after this crazy ky whether we been having, I still got the feeling its goin to be a good spring for the morels aka[dry land fish] if your from around here.


Welcome, there's great hunting down there for sure.
I hope you're right about the season... I had that feeling about a month ago... now I'm not so sure, all we can do is guess, none of us know what the shrooms are thinking... yet...
Dry land fish is my preferred name as well, I got it from down that way, everyone would say things like "we're going dry land fishing" it sounded so good that it stuck, now when folks here ask why I'm in the woods i just tell them I'm fishing... they look crossways and move on ... and i smile.


rick said:


> 7 inches of snow on my deck in Louisville and it is supposed to continue for a few hours! This snow is really wet and heavy. Should pack down the leaves some to make the shrooms easier to see in a week or two. I did see pics of some small blacks reported to have been picked Monday in Letcher county, SE KY. No time stamp or date evidence though.


I'm not sure if believe that this early, but if they're anywhere, it's letcher co.
I've never seen them any thicker than when I've hunted there... found 5 as I pulled into my friends short gravel driveway.
What really blew me away was all the tales of locals, no one I spoke to could ID any other shroom, but they all hunted morels, thing was... they'd swear you could hunt them all year except the hottest dry spells in summer.
Most ppl didn't even think of them as a spring mushroom and said you can find them all season in cool dark damp hollers.
I have no idea if it's true, but basically everyone I talked to there agreed.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

T tom said:


> I' not far from Brookville, last week of April should be prime. Good luck this year.


that sounds right I went like April 9th or 10th. season was full wing where I live in se ky. I didn't realize that, that little of a distance north would make that big of a difference. I didn't make a special trip ether lol. I was already there for other reasons and said what the heck iv'e always heard great things about hunting morels in Indiana so I give it a shot.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Swayback said:


> Welcome, there's great hunting down there for sure.
> I hope you're right about the season... I had that feeling about a month ago... now I'm not so sure, all we can do is guess, none of us know what the shrooms are thinking... yet...
> Dry land fish is my preferred name as well, I got it from down that way, everyone would say things like "we're going dry land fishing" it sounded so good that it stuck, now when folks here ask why I'm in the woods i just tell them I'm fishing... they look crossways and move on ... and i smile.
> 
> ...


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

hey swayback. don't hold it against me, its a memory from like 10 years ago when I was a little kid. but now that you mentioned that about the locals in Letcher co. talking about finding morels way out of the normal spring season, that reminded me of a time I went ginseng digging with my aunts husband in the big mountains around late summer early fall time period, and it really seems like I can remember him finding a few morels on a steep cool shady cove on the north side of the mountain. but since that's been brought back to my attention I will definitely keep a look out for morels when I go ginsenging in Harlan co. this year which is right next to letcher co. and is in the same mountain range. black mt. that belongs to the cumberlands runs through both counties. and hopefully I will be abile to verify truth to the myth with cold hard evidence.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

ian said:


> thanks vern I can defentaly see why he called em that. but I took a trip to Indiana last year kinda close to Brookville lake and just went to a random place that looked good, plenty of dying elms and big poplar thickets and the creek bottom was primarily sycamores, didn't find any tho, I believe I showed up a little early, about the only things that had woke up from there winter nap was at the time was ramps and blood root/red root. but any ways a local there that I had talked to was calling them cone heads.


you know what I mean vern?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> you know what I mean vern?


Never heard that one before..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2018)

ian said:


> you know what I mean vern?


You guys do realize @vern is a hero right? He helped Ernest P. Worrell save Christmas back in '88..


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

any one in se or south central ky seeing any signs. the only trees ive seen green or doing any thing besides Bradford pear. are willow something else that idk and maples have the red blooms or buds or what ever they are right now. and no may apple yet around me


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> Never heard that one before..


sorry vern I had to. your the only true vern that iv had the opportunity to say that to lol.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

The other trees that are green right now are your live elms.. good spots to check. Dead elms could be near!


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

May apples are staring to poke through the leaf mold in Calloway County. The woods are getting greener every day but the cold snap has slowed us down I think. I’m headed to North Alabama this week end to hunt with my parents. They are usually a couple of weeks ahead in the morel season.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mollymac said:


> May apples are staring to poke through the leaf mold in Calloway County. The woods are getting greener every day but the cold snap has slowed us down I think. I’m headed to North Alabama this week end to hunt with my parents. They are usually a couple of weeks ahead in the morel season.


Should be perfect timing when you get back for sure..


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

mollymac said:


> May apples are staring to poke through the leaf mold in Calloway County. The woods are getting greener every day but the cold snap has slowed us down I think. I’m headed to North Alabama this week end to hunt with my parents. They are usually a couple of weeks ahead in the morel season.


Oh goody! I'm up from you in Graves, so I might check my spots out tomorrow now that the May apples are popping!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Walked 5 miles today in Hart county while having my farm surveyed. Saw almost no early spring signs, no may apples. Did hear some spring peepers this afternoon and saw a terrapin. Found 1 shed antler and checked one SE facing Black morel patch, nothing up yet. Still a great day!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Im expecting to see something for you southern Ky boys (and gals) within the next ten days...dont let me down now or i will have to open up a can of whoop-ass around here..


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> Im expecting to see something for you southern Ky boys (and gals) within the next ten days...dont let me down now or i will have to open up a can of whoop-ass around here..


Well just how big a boy are you Vern? Lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chigger said:


> Well just how big a boy are you Vern? Lol


Man you gotta love that Roy Mercer..i have some of his CD's


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Also finding may Apple's up on select southern hills but no blacks yet. Most of the may Apple's were frost damaged from the cold snap and snow a few days ago though. 
I agree 10-14 days ish, good moisture just need some heat now.


----------



## shroomington (Apr 28, 2014)

Chigger said:


> Well just how big a boy are you Vern? Lol


Sloppy joes taste like metal but that's baseball


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Just checking in from Logan county, just went out this afternoon but I didn't find anything. May apples are coming up pretty good. I typically find the most of my morels around the 10th of April but last year they were up on the 31st of March .


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

vern said:


> Should be perfect timing when you get back for sure..
> View attachment 3991


Nice selfy Vern.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> Just checking in from Logan county, just went out this afternoon but I didn't find anything. May apples are coming up pretty good. I typically find the most of mine around the 10th of April but last year they were up on the 31st of March .


What do you do with the may apples? We don't have em were I live.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> What do you do with the may apples? We don't have em were I live.


I don't do anything with them, maybe I should have been more clear about the dates, that is when I typically find black morels.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> What do you do with the may apples? We don't have em were I live.


Its been a scientific mystery for two hundred years. nobody knows...they grow in March and there are no apples...
what continent do you live on not to find may apples ..


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

May Apples are Delicious,if you can get at them while ripe, but usually, that isn't the case,because deer and squirrels love them. Only eat them when ripe though, because they are poisonous when unripe.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Brandon.g said:


> May Apples are Delicious,if you can get at them while ripe, but usually, that isn't the case,because deer and squirrels love them. Only eat them when ripe though, because they are poisonous when unripe.


Ill pass thank you very much..lol


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

well decent temps for the next 7 day forcast but also rain for the seven day forcast. id say if we could get about a 3 day break from the rain and get a little sun after the soggy week were bout to get, then it will be on people!!!! but the way the weather has been I wouldn't doubt if when the rain moves out, the night time lows will drop back into the 20s again, hopfully not though. so yea, I know what ya mean vern 10 days sounds about right!!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> I don't do anything with them, maybe I should have been more clear about the dates, that is when I typically find black morels.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Brandon.g said:


> May Apples are Delicious,if you can get at them while ripe, but usually, that isn't the case,because deer and squirrels love them. Only eat them when ripe though, because they are poisonous when unripe.


Thank you for the info, & kind response.
I think that old guy was just trying to be funny, we don't live on a different continent, just northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone going out tomorrow.. we need updates!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Thank you for the info, & kind response.
> I think that old guy was just trying to be funny, we don't live on a different continent, just northern Wisconsin.


Hay...i resemble that remark.., i was kidding. i thought all neighboring states had may apples. 
Tell me for real @Brandon.g , did you really know this or had you just looked it up..be honest bubba.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

vern said:


> Ill pass thank you very much..lol


It's cool, I was just throwing that out there


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Thank you for the info, & kind response.
> I think that old guy was just trying to be funny, we don't live on a different continent, just northern Wisconsin.


No problem  Yeah, Mr Vern seems like quite the funny guy!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

vern said:


> Hay...i resemble that remark.., i was kidding. i thought all neighboring states had may apples.
> Tell me for real @Brandon.g , did you really know this or had you just looked it up..be honest bubba.


Actually, I grow all kinds of plants, and I also eat lots of wild native plants too. I have known about May Apples being edible for a long time, and when I can get at the ripe ones, I do partake in them


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Morel houdini said:


> Anyone going out tomorrow.. we need updates!


if it doesn't storm, I'll finally be going out! I will keep you guys posted


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Brandon.g said:


> Actually, I grow all kinds of plants, and I also eat lots of wild native plants too. I have known about May Apples being edible for a long time, and when I can get at the ripe ones, I do partake in them


I believe ya pal..lol. most dont know because morel season is over before you see the fruit..lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Thank you for the info, & kind response.
> I think that old guy was just trying to be funny, we don't live on a different continent, just northern Wisconsin.


iv'e been on this forum for about five years now and thats the first time i was ever referred to as "that old guy"...i guess i had it coming...lmao


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

vern said:


> I believe ya pal..lol. most dont know because morel season is over before you see the fruit..lol


Hehe, Yeah, but I don't only hunt Morels ;-) I hunt chickens, oysters, agaricus, wine caps, etc, and I'm out in the woods all spring, summer, and fall long  I also hike, and fish too, so even when I'm not looking for mushrooms, I'm still out in the woods


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Just posted this on the Ind. board for my friends to see, thought i would also share it here sense i am on both:
Bad news and good news...
I still have standing water from the six inches of snow two days ago..its gonna start raining tonight about midnight and rain for almost fifteen hours straight, Damn
The good news: after tomorrow its gonna really warm up. the forecast for more than a week calls for highs every day around sixty and lows around forty-five to fifty...you know what that means, i may be finding in about ten days. i always find by the 5th, might get an early start..
For those that dont know (or dont care..lol), i live in far SE Ind. near the Ohio River just across from Louisville Ky.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

vern said:


> Just posted this on the Ind. board for my friends to see, thought i would also share it here sense i am on both:
> Bad news and good news...
> I still have standing water from the six inches of snow two days ago..its gonna start raing tomight about midnight and rain for almost fifteen hours straight, Damn
> The good news: after tomorrow its gonna really warm up. the forecast for more than a week calls for highs every day around sixty and lows around forty-five to fifty...you know what that means, i may be finding in about ten days. i always find by the 5th, might get an early start..
> For those that dont know (or dont care..lol), i live in far SE Ind. near the Ohio River just across from Louisville Ky.


I wish you luck buddy  I know we will all have great success really soon!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> Ill pass thank you very much..lol


People make jelly from the may apples when ripe. Medical uses also. 
☰ Site Features



 Home <
 Medicinal Plant Articles list
Search
Contact
Jewelweed, Nature's Answer to Poison Ivy and Oak
Disclaimer
* May Apple, American Mandrake Herb Use *
Podophyllum peltatum









*May Apple Herb Uses and Medicinal Properties *
American Mandrake, or May Apple, is being tested as a possible treatment for cancer as it contains podophyllin, which has an antimiotic effect (it interferes with cell division and can thus prevent the growth of cells). More Info

The resin of May Apple, which is obtained from the root, is used in the treatment of warts. The whole plant, apart from the ripe fruit, is highly poisonous in large doses. American Mandrake herb produces nausea and vomiting, and even inflammation of the stomach and intestines, which has been known to prove fatal. In moderate doses, it is a drastic purgative with some cholagogue action. Do not use wile pregnant, nursing or trying to conceive.

May Apple root is used as a medicinal herb. It is antibilious, cathartic, cytostatic, hydrogogue and purgative. May Apple should only be used by professional herbalists. The root and plant contain valuable constituents Quercetin, Kaempferol, Podophyllin, Isorhamnetin, Gallic-acid, Berberine, Alpha-peltatin, that are being studied for their healing, anticancer and other properties.

*May Apple Edible Uses*
The fully ripe fruit is eaten raw, cooked or made into jams, jellies, marmalades, and pies. It is very aromatic, and has a sweet peculiar but agreeable flavor. May Apple seeds and rind are not edible, said to be poisonous.

May Apple is also known by these names: Mayapple, Devil’s Apple, Hog-apple, Indian Apple, American Mandrake, American May Apple, Racoonberry, Wild Lemon

* May Apple Description and Habitat *
May Apple is a perennial native herb found growing in moist soils in rich woods, thickets and pastures Eastern N. America to Southern Maine to Florida, west to Texas and Minnesota. May Apple grows to about 18 inches high, the stem separates into two large, dark green, long stemmed, palmate, lobed, leaves. Looking almost like umbrellas to protect the large white flower on a short peduncle, growing right in-between the leaves, flowers bloom in April to May. May apple flowers turn into crab apple size edible fruits, gather in early summer when fully ripe. May Apple roots are dark brown, fibrous and jointed, gather roots after foliage dies back, dry for later herb use.

*How to Grow May Apple*
May apple is easy using to grow using seedling transplants or seed sown in fall. Prefers rich well drained soil and partial to deep shade.

* May Apple Folklore*
May Apple was once called the witches umbrella and thought to be employed by them as a poison, which may not be untrue! The English version of this plant has much lore told of it, being called Manroot (mandrake) believed to be alive and its screams when pulled from the ground would render a man permanently insane.

* May Apple Recipe *
Jelly or sweet relish: Peel and deseed the ripe fruit and use your favorite jelly making skills with it. Also good fresh, but use in moderation.
All parts except the fruit are TOXIC!



Article by Deb Jackson & Karen Bergeron Copyright 1999 - 2017

* May Apple Links *


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Redbird.river said:


> People make jelly from the may apples when ripe. Medical uses also.
> ☰ Site Features
> 
> 
> ...



WOW,so may uses for it! I'm going to dig up a few, and transplant them to my yard soon


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> WOW,so may uses for it! I'm going to dig up a few, and transplant them to my yard soon


I think they are pretty too. Remember that they are poisonous too, so be careful where you plant them. They like moist shady areas.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Redbird.river said:


> I think they are pretty too. Remember that they are poisonous too, so be careful where you plant them. They like moist shady areas.


Replanting them in the right environment is key. I have attempted to transplant numerous wild ferns, jack in the pulpits and wild irises with mixed results. Ferns have done pretty well and the wild irises flourished. Jack in the pulpits were a failure. Those are wild irises in my photo.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

vern said:


> Should be perfect timing when you get back for sure..
> View attachment 3991


It’s still a tad bit early in North Alabama but the day wasn’t a total waste. Would love to find this in Western KY!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

rick said:


> Replanting them in the right environment is key. I have attempted to transplant numerous wild ferns, jack in the pulpits and wild irises with mixed results. Ferns have done pretty well and the wild irises flourished. Jack in the pulpits were a failure. Those are wild irises in my photo.


I have a wild flower bed that is just deducted to my wild flowers that I dig up! I love it!


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello all! 
So excited for the season and it's so nice to see the Kentucky forum going. I'm located in northern Oldham county and have been hunting our farm for 8 years. I got my love for morels from my dad and it makes my mouth water right now just remembering him bringing those blacks home and sautéing them up in some butter for me. I've never found any blacks here but usually do okay with the yellows and grays. I'm getting worried that this crazy weather is going to hurt the season and I'm praying it doesn't. Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to hit the woods! Lisa


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Redbird.river said:


> I have a wild flower bed that is just deducted to my wild flowers that I dig up! I love it!


I’ve done the same and need to replenish some of the planting’s.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

myfinds712 said:


> Hello all!
> So excited for the season and it's so nice to see the Kentucky forum going. I'm located in northern Oldham county and have been hunting our farm for 8 years. I got my love for morels from my dad and it makes my mouth water right now just remembering him bringing those blacks home and sautéing them up in some butter for me. I've never found any blacks here but usually do okay with the yellows and grays. I'm getting worried that this crazy weather is going to hurt the season and I'm praying it doesn't. Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to hit the woods! Lisa


I was wondering if you were going to check in this season. I actually think this weather is going to allow us to have a more normal and productive season especially when compared to the past 2 seasons. Glad to hear that you finally found some in Oldham.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Redbird.river said:


> I think they are pretty too. Remember that they are poisonous too, so be careful where you plant them. They like moist shady areas.


Thanks  I have the perfect spot in my yard for some


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

rick said:


> Replanting them in the right environment is key. I have attempted to transplant numerous wild ferns, jack in the pulpits and wild irises with mixed results. Ferns have done pretty well and the wild irises flourished. Jack in the pulpits were a failure. Those are wild irises in my photo.


Same here  My wild ferns are really flourishing now! I'm going to try for more wild natives to put in my yard, as soon as it stops raining!


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> I was wondering if you were going to check in this season. I actually think this weather is going to allow us to have a more normal and productive season especially when compared to the past 2 seasons. Glad to hear that you finally found some in Oldham.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Rick, I hope you are right! Isn't it nice to have so many others posting here on the Kentucky forum? You have been my morel guru and I take your advice seriously. I only wish I were more confident and knowledgeable on the other mushrooms because we have so many others but the only ones I feel safe with are morels and hens and I haven't found a gen for two years. We have 360 acres 2/3 wooded but they are elusive. Good luck to you!
Lisa


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Weather man said we'd get a quarter inch of rain today... turned into a quarter of a foot of really wet heavy snow and ice... gotta love it
I know we're all ready but the thing I want is more than a week or 2 of spring, that would sure be nice!

I wonder how the ticks like the snow?
They're always so bad when it's early, I couldn't go 10 minutes without picking one outta my clothes the times I've been out.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

ian said:


> hey swayback. don't hold it against me, its a memory from like 10 years ago when I was a little kid. but now that you mentioned that about the locals in Letcher co. talking about finding morels way out of the normal spring season, that reminded me of a time I went ginseng digging with my aunts husband in the big mountains around late summer early fall time period, and it really seems like I can remember him finding a few morels on a steep cool shady cove on the north side of the mountain. but since that's been brought back to my attention I will definitely keep a look out for morels when I go ginsenging in Harlan co. this year which is right next to letcher co. and is in the same mountain range. black mt. that belongs to the cumberlands runs through both counties. and hopefully I will be abile to verify truth to the myth with cold hard evidence.


It just seemed like common knowledge, I'm not from there do I wouldn't agrue, and hunting there is nothing like the hunting I've done here, it's way better out there but the terrain is rough.
But you got the idea, the cold deep hollers there stay moist, I'm sure some of them great nice little micro climatic that are similar to spring, and with all the trees and just the amount of morel potential in the area... I could definitely see it.
Obviously you ain't gunna hit a mother lode or find em in drought or hot sunny spots but there's some crazy spots out that way.
Hard to imagine that the land between the lakes, the barren bluegrass plateau and the mountainous Appalachians are all in the same state.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Swayback said:


> I wonder how the ticks like the snow?
> They're always so bad when it's early, I couldn't go 10 minutes without picking one outta my clothes the times I've been out.


The snow/temperature is not enough to kill them and the moisture only promotes their population growth. Your best hopes of weather helping with ticks are:
a) long, cold winters with little snow
b) hot, dry summers

I treat all of my clothes with a 0.5% solution of Permethrin. I got erlichiosis from a tick bite several years ago while turkey hunting and i would not like to revisit that nightmare. NFG, my brethren. If i had a lick of sense, i would stay out of the woods altogether. I cannot.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Already Gone said:


> The snow/temperature is not enough to kill them and the moisture only promotes their population growth. Your best hopes of weather helping with ticks are:
> a) long, cold winters with little snow
> b) hot, dry summers
> 
> I treat all of my clothes with a 0.5% solution of Permethrin. I got erlichiosis from a tick bite several years ago while turkey hunting and i would not like to revisit that nightmare. NFG, my brethren. If i had a lick of sense, i would stay out of the woods altogether. I cannot.


Use caution with the Permethrin. It is very effective but you don’t want it on your skin. Spray your clothes thoroughly the day before and let it dry. You can actually wash the clothes after wearing them for a couple of days and not respray and the Permethrin will be effective after a couple of washing’s. I don’t spray my top under layer due to my concern of the perspiration possibly causing the Permethrin to get onto the skin.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Already Gone said:


> The snow/temperature is not enough to kill them and the moisture only promotes their population growth. Your best hopes of weather helping with ticks are:
> a) long, cold winters with little snow
> b) hot, dry summers
> 
> I treat all of my clothes with a 0.5% solution of Permethrin. I got erlichiosis from a tick bite several years ago while turkey hunting and i would not like to revisit that nightmare. NFG, my brethren. If i had a lick of sense, i would stay out of the woods altogether. I cannot.


I figure if i find more shrooms than tics..its a pretty good day..lol


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

rick said:


> Use caution with the Permethrin. It is very effective but you don’t want it on your skin. Spray your clothes thoroughly the day before and let it dry. You can actually wash the clothes after wearing them for a couple of days and not respray and the Permethrin will be effective after a couple of washings. I don’t spray my top under layer due to my concern of the perspiration possibly causing the Permethrin to get onto the skin.


All true. As with using ANY pesticide, one should read, understand, and follow the label. This spring i am trying a brand that claims to be effective for six weeks(or washings) between treatments. If you care about cats(optional), you won't let them get on your freshly treated clothes before they are thoroughly dried.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I think I figured out to post pictures right off my phone. Not bad for an O'le Fart. Trouble is I'll prob forget.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Same here  My wild ferns are really flourishing now! I'm going to try for more wild natives to put in my yard, as soon as it stops raining!


I have transplanted trilliums, wild geraniums and Jacobs ladder which are perennials and they come back every year. I have had great luck with blood root. It has such a beautiful white bloom but that bloom just lasts a day.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> I think I figured out to post pictures right off my phone. Not bad for an O'le Fart. Trouble is I'll prob forget.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 4047


WITHOUT PERMETHRIM


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Already Gone said:


> The snow/temperature is not enough to kill them and the moisture only promotes their population growth. Your best hopes of weather helping with ticks are:
> a) long, cold winters with little snow
> b) hot, dry summers
> 
> I treat all of my clothes with a 0.5% solution of Permethrin. I got erlichiosis from a tick bite several years ago while turkey hunting and i would not like to revisit that nightmare. NFG, my brethren. If i had a lick of sense, i would stay out of the woods altogether. I cannot.


Oh I'm sure this cold spurt didn't hurt their population, I just wonder if maybe they hid from it and I might get a day of scouting without picking so many off!
I thunk they're the worst early like this, as time goes on they latch onto hosts and are no longer hanging in that low brush waiting for me to push thru it.

I don't use chems for em, it's not worth the hassle, they don't mind pyrthrium much.
My trick is to wear light colored pants so I can spot them, God some are so tiny!
The big thing that helps... looks brilliant but works!
Keep ALL your clothes tucked in tight!
I always wear layers so I can hide the foolish look of my pants tucked into my socks... so far it's served me well!
I can do 8 hour days and not fret about a bite cuz they have to travel all the way up to my sleeves or collar to get access to skin....
Hateful little bastards.... I love almost all wildlife but I contend that if ticks and definitely mosquitos went extinct, it wouldn't unbalance the system much if any... few things prey on tick aside from opossum and a few birds... tons of stuff eats skeeters but there's also a million and 1 other small swimming and flying bugs for things like frogs to eat.

Sadly I doubt well outlive either of them, but they have created something of a destruct gene for mosquitos that shoes some promise, but not much practicality.

Ticks are basically the only thing I can think of that I don't enjoy about time spent in the woods.
Around here the whitetail, and Turkey to a lesser degree, populations are exploding... the tick population seems to be following suit, which only makes sense...


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

All of Indiana and Illinois and Kentucky looks like it’s going to be a great year all the moisture and perfect timing not to late or to early anyone agree


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

tommyjosh said:


> All of Indiana and Illinois and Kentucky looks like it’s going to be a great year all the moisture and perfect timing not to late or to early anyone agree


I agree. My best years for #’s picked in KY have come when the season starts @ 4/1 and ends the 1st week of May


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

Mayapples popping up on southfacing hills. In butler county


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

tommyjosh said:


> All of Indiana and Illinois and Kentucky looks like it’s going to be a great year all the moisture and perfect timing not to late or to early anyone agree


Posilutely, one of the best lookin preseasons i have seen in quite a while. i dont think it could look any better than this next week.. im near Louisville.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

vern said:


> Posilutely, one of the best lookin preseasons i have seen in quite a while. i dont think it could look any better than this next week.. im near Louisville.


Has to better for you guys than last year sounded like it was terrible where u were


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Ticks are NFG.
It is not enough to repel them.
They can all die. They serve no useful purpose.
Pyrethrum will likely repel. Permethrin will kill.

How did you evict that little bastard, Mr. Elm?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Already Gone said:


> Ticks are NFG.
> It is not enough to repel them.
> They can all die. They serve no useful purpose.
> Pyrethrum will likely repel. Permethrin will kill.
> ...


He wasn't on me, cause I treat all our stuff with "Permethrin", but I've seen Em back out pretty fast when hit with hair spray!!


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey everyone. I'm new here. I'm 50, been mushrooming for about 25 years. I'm from Greenup County in NE Ky. I haven't been out yet, still about a week to ten days off. 
I'm looking forward to keeping up on this thread and see how everyone is doing. I will let you guys know when I go and what I find.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> I've seen Em back out pretty fast when hit with hair spray!!


Now that's something i don't normally carry in the woods. Hairspray.
I always have _at least_ the cheap tweezers on my mini-Swiss Army knife.
Hard to reach? Chemical warfare happens.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Mark67 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new here. I'm 50, been mushrooming for about 25 years. I'm from Greenup County in NE Ky. I haven't been out yet, still about a week to ten days off.
> I'm looking forward to keeping up on this thread and see how everyone is doing. I will let you guys know when I go and what I find.


Welcome to the Ky board my friend. sounds like you have the experience that will be helpful to the members here and good luck to everybody, i think its going to be a great one...


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

vern said:


> Welcome to the Ky board my friend. sounds like you have the experience that will be helpful to the members here and good luck to everybody, i think its going to be a great one...


Thank you Vern! I agree. It's been a cold wet Feb/March and no 80 degree days. When it starts, it should be great.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Already Gone said:


> Now that's something i don't normally carry in the woods. Hairspray.
> I always have _at least_ the cheap tweezers on my mini-Swiss Army knife.
> Hard to reach? Chemical warfare happens.


I wonder about just wearing one of these all spring? Works for my dog.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Sometimes, I amaze myself with brilliant ideas, heck I bet Vern never even thought of a tick collar!!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I spray with a product called “Rainbow” works pretty good. I also carry a roll of duct tape with me in case I get into a mess of seed ticks. I just stick them on to the tape. Works for me.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

jean marie said:


> I spray with a product called “Rainbow” works pretty good. I also carry a roll of duct tape with me in case I get into a mess of seed ticks. I just stick them on to the tape. Works for me.


THX'z jean, another great idea & reason to always have duct tape. What's your favorite color duct tape? Mines the camo!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I just use the old school grey kind Duct tape & tie wire. Two of the GREATEST inventions.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Sometimes, I amaze myself with brilliant ideas, heck I bet Vern never even thought of a tick collar!!


The label clearly says "Do not allow children to play with collar". I resemble that statement this time of year...


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I used to be a welder’s helper on pipelines. And lots of people would wear flea/tick collars around the outside of their boots on the ROW. It sure kept ticks off of us. Arkansas has been HORRIBLE when it comes to ticks. For such tiny insects they can sure cause lots of illnesses.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I just saw a report from a trusted source of 2 separate finds of blacks in Allen county which is in south central KY on the KY/TN line.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Seed ticks/ chiggers/Turkey mites. Are pain in my ass every year. But a lint roller as a good quick way to get the most of em off you once you realize you got into some. I my self have had good luck with just plane ol bug spray and i have heard that stuff that Yens keep mentioning that starts with a P is the best! Just another quick tip is avoid food sources like berry patches etc. Tick hang out in em. And i always tend to get ticks in pine thickets, dont know why tho.


----------



## josh mays (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm new here but have been hunting the last 4 years every year, last year was ok for me, I'm in Powell right by the red river George. Hunting is good around there can't wait might get out tomorrow even though I kinda think its early


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

vern said:


> The label clearly says "Do not allow children to play with collar". I resemble that statement this time of year...


So, Mr. Vern, what is your favorite flavor of Frontline? Plus or Gold?


----------



## KBMoRel (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello everyone. This is my first post here although I've been lurking for a while. I've studied mycology in college and have been hunting edibles for around 15 years. Really appreciate the community, enthusiasm, and knowledge shared. I'm originally from Washington state but currently in NY. 

What has brought me to post for the first time is that I am moving back to Seattle from NYC via a slightly flexible road trip leaving this Thursday afternoon. I'm not necessarily focused on Kentucky but this board seems relatively active and has some folks from various active states so thought I'd start here. Assuming I'd be getting into morel country next weekend, and don't want to divert much more than 8 hours out of the way to Seattle, does anyone think it would be worth it to dip south a bit in search? If so, any specific areas you can think of I should hone in on? 

Any inspirational thoughts highly welcome!

Kyle


----------



## KBMoRel (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh, and on the tick front, I've heard people swear on tea tree oil applied in strategic places (around ankles and wrists etc).


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Already Gone said:


> So, Mr. Vern, what is your favorite flavor of Frontline? Plus or Gold?


i mostly rely on BO...keeps bugs and vampires and ex-wives away pretty good..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

KBMoRel said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post here although I've been lurking for a while. I've studied mycology in college and have been hunting edibles for around 15 years. Really appreciate the community, enthusiasm, and knowledge shared. I'm originally from Washington state but currently in NY.
> 
> What has brought me to post for the first time is that I am moving back to Seattle from NYC via a slightly flexible road trip leaving this Thursday afternoon. I'm not necessarily focused on Kentucky but this board seems relatively active and has some folks from various active states so thought I'd start here. Assuming I'd be getting into morel country next weekend, and don't want to divert much more than 8 hours out of the way to Seattle, does anyone think it would be worth it to dip south a bit in search? If so, any specific areas you can think of I should hone in on?
> 
> ...


Go through Southern Missouri and Eastern Oklahoma. They are close to their Prime right now..and Finding many more each day..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

josh mays said:


> I'm new here but have been hunting the last 4 years every year, last year was ok for me, I'm in Powell right by the red river George. Hunting is good around there can't wait might get out tomorrow even though I kinda think its early


Welcome aboard josh, you will make many new friends here that will share there knowledge for a small fee...


----------



## Annette (Mar 3, 2018)

vern said:


> Posilutely, one of the best lookin preseasons i have seen in quite a while. i dont think it could look any better than this next week.. im near Louisville.


Do tell, Yoda  All of the snow and rain before the warm-up?


----------



## KBMoRel (Mar 20, 2018)

wade said:


> Go through Southern Missouri and Eastern Oklahoma. They are close to their Prime right now..and Finding many more each day..


Thanks Wade. In MO, will i need to go much south of I-44?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Annette said:


> Do tell, Yoda  All of the snow and rain before the warm-up?


missed all of the snow by about fifty miles, did get lots of rain but i can deal with that..every day now and the near future will be 60-70 everyday and nights above 45. it dont get much better than that wouldn't you say Annette ?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello again my shroomin' buddies and greetings from Graves county. I looked after work in one of my "honey holes", yesterday. Searched with my trusty headlamp and found mostly ticks... The may apples are about 4-5" tall now, saw a bunch of slugs and sadly that's all that was out there. Hoping all this rain doesn't swamp us out. I'm so anxious to get things going this year its crazy lol! Planning on looking daily for a short spell and praying a lot! Maybe we can get this baby going soon! On a side note, this discussion board is great. Like most others, I'm typically secretive where finding fungus is concerned, but looking forward to sharing lots of pics of morels this year. The discussions have been fun and informative and I want to thank you all for making the monotony of waiting more enjoyable! Lets keep it going!!!


----------



## davo62 (Apr 3, 2016)

nutsak said:


> I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here.
> 
> It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out.
> 
> ...


Has anyone in Kentucky found anything? We are in Christian County just wondering


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm hearing up to go hunt... for nothing most likely... oysters and ramps if I'm lucky... surely my ramps are up by now!

It won't be long til folks are posting blacks, I sure wish I could get onto some. 
Seems like the peckerheads are just right behind the blacks to me.
Off I go!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

There was a single black morel found in Saline county Illinois on 3-16. Just saw the post. We have to be close now....


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Not an FBer but I looked this up after a friend in OH told me about it: https://www.facebook.com/kymorels/ Wonder how many more FB sites are reporting them? Just don't have the time (or desire) to look. Soil temp maps support it. Won't be long for us further north.


----------



## Mocabee (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello from Morehead KY, Eastern Ky. No morels here yet. When do you all think they will start showing them selves?


----------



## Annette (Mar 3, 2018)

vern said:


> missed all of the snow by about fifty miles, did get lots of rain but i can deal with that..every day now and the near future will be 60-70 everyday and nights above 45. it dont get much better than that wouldn't you say Annette ?


Totally agree, Vern. I'm itching to get outside! We got about 6 inches of that wet snow last week and looks like rain, rain, rain today. Maybe next week


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Mocabee said:


> Hello from Morehead KY, Eastern Ky. No morels here yet. When do you all think they will start showing them selves?


man, for you guys there its gotta be any day now, a little sunshine would sure be nice..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

morelsxs said:


> Not an FBer but I looked this up after a friend in OH told me about it: https://www.facebook.com/kymorels/ Wonder how many more FB sites are reporting them? Just don't have the time (or desire) to look. Soil temp maps support it. Won't be long for us further north.


FB is just an ok place to watch except that there are a lot of hipsters and expert wannabees there. trust your friends right here i say boss...


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

With you guys and gals all the way!  I hunt OH too and we were just touchin' base and sharin' what we've heard/seen. Just thought I'd send info ya'alls way . . .


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Mocabee said:


> Hello from Morehead KY, Eastern Ky. No morels here yet. When do you all think they will start showing them selves?


I'm a little south west of you in laurel co. London corbin area. I'm expecting to find blacks this coming weekend I think the weather man said Friday is just a chance of scatterd showers and sunny. so deffentaly going to give it a shot any ways. if not by then, than maybe after we get a cupple more warm sunny days in my oppion. ether way it wont be long, just keep an eye out when you can.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

KBMoRel said:


> Oh, and on the tick front, I've heard people swear on tea tree oil applied in strategic places (around ankles and wrists etc).


I have also heard that and I know some old timers that swear by peppermint oil.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

KBMoRel said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post here although I've been lurking for a while. I've studied mycology in college and have been hunting edibles for around 15 years. Really appreciate the community, enthusiasm, and knowledge shared. I'm originally from Washington state but currently in NY.
> 
> What has brought me to post for the first time is that I am moving back to Seattle from NYC via a slightly flexible road trip leaving this Thursday afternoon. I'm not necessarily focused on Kentucky but this board seems relatively active and has some folks from various active states so thought I'd start here. Assuming I'd be getting into morel country next weekend, and don't want to divert much more than 8 hours out of the way to Seattle, does anyone think it would be worth it to dip south a bit in search? If so, any specific areas you can think of I should hone in on?
> 
> ...


surely it wont hurt none to try. and as far as areas to try. dbnf has plenty of woods for everyone and it is perfectly legal to hunt shrooms, no permit or permission required. might even meet some good people. just don't get turned around. the forest runs from tn. ky. state line almost to ohio. and most areas have no phone service.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I’ve seen a couple additional reports of finds in Ky the past 2 days. Another in Allen, 1 report each in Larue, Jefferson and Eastern KY. All very small blacks, 1 smaller in the diameter of a penny! I checked a few of my spots in Hart today with no success. I’m confident that the warm rains the next 2 days will have them up by the weekend.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

rick said:


> I’ve seen a couple additional reports of finds in Ky the past 2 days. Another in Allen, 1 report each in Larue, Jefferson and Eastern KY. All very small blacks, 1 smaller in the diameter of a penny! I checked a few of my spots in Hart today with no success. I’m confident that the warm rains the next 2 days will have them up by the weekend.


Thanks everyone for your input. I'm chomping at the bit here in Graves Co. Lol!


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

Laurel county checking in...any other finds in SE Ky?


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Brandon Farmer (Mar 28, 2018)

Has anyone seen anything in Powell County/Red River Gorge area? I'm thinking about going out and I'm jw.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

morel_RN said:


> View attachment 4130
> View attachment 4131
> View attachment 4132
> View attachment 4133
> View attachment 4134


Awesome!!! What county?


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Awesome!!! What county?


Laurel County


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

morel_RN said:


> View attachment 4130
> View attachment 4131
> View attachment 4132
> View attachment 4133
> View attachment 4134


Nicely done, thanks for sharing


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

Just ordered 2 morel bags from nutsak (who started this year's kentucky forum) on etsy.com maybe they will bring me some luck this year..


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

morel_RN said:


> Laurel county checking in...any other finds in SE Ky?


im in laurel co. also and I went last night after work to a early spot of mine and nothing yet. but I was also looking with a flash light lol.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

I got the headlamp out again tonight, Nothing yet... Looking forward to the weekend. With some sun, I think it will be on.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

davo62 said:


> Has anyone in Kentucky found anything? We are in Christian County just wondering


I'm in Logan , just went out Monday but didn't find any. Starting to see some posts on Facebook from Sumner County Tennessee and Montgomery County Tennessee so they should be starting to pop here. I plan on going tomorrow afternoon if I don't get rained out.


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Nicely done, thanks for sharing


Thank you


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

ian said:


> im in laurel co. also and I went last night after work to a early spot of mine and nothing yet. but I was also looking with a flash light lol.


I went to my “honey hole” today...nothing up there but found 9 in another place with more sun, at the edge of the woods....lots of elms around


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Brandon Farmer said:


> Has anyone seen anything in Powell County/Red River Gorge area? I'm thinking about going out and I'm jw.


 I would appreciate some info also. I will be in that area for 3 days 4/6-4/8.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I checked the soil temps today in Hardin, Shelby and Warren to see how rapidly they’re rising with these 60 degree rains and it’s looking promising. Reports of finds in TN, KY and MO should really pick up over the next few days. I’m hoping to be over my cold and out there starting tomorrow.


----------



## dipshit (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey, if you or anyone sees any chickens or oysters while you're out there, please keep us updated as to those also. Actually, anyone have an idea when they should appear around Allen County or the Cave area??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

dipshit said:


> Hey, if you or anyone sees any chickens or oysters while you're out there, please keep us updated as to those also. Actually, anyone have an idea when they should appear around Allen County or the Cave area??? Thanks in advance!


I know of 2 different guys that found a few small 1/2-1 1/2 inch blacks earlier this week in Allen county and I was in the Cave area Tuesday with no luck and woods didn’t look quite ready yet.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I got the headlamp out again tonight, Nothing yet... Looking forward to the weekend. With some sun, I think it will be on.


The woods near my spot in Calloway are looking more promising. Found blacks there last year...nothing yet this year.


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

I checked my early spots here in Hardin Co and nothing. No mayapples, no devils urns, barely any greenery at all.


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

Monica said:


> I checked my early spots here in Hardin Co and nothing. No mayapples, no devils urns, barely any greenery at all.


Same here in NE Ky. The woods are still winter looking. I just got back from taking a drive to see how things are greening up. Still at least 5-8 days away with the forecast were going to have.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I got the headlamp out again tonight, Nothing yet... Looking forward to the weekend. With some sun, I think it will be on.


I have heard that if you get in the woods just before dawn on a frosty morning the frost covered morels will appear to glow similar to a black light effect. I’ve never seen it but have had others tell me they have.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

morel_RN said:


> I went to my “honey hole” today...nothing up there but found 9 in another place with more sun, at the edge of the woods....lots of elms around


you must be in the eastern part of the co? I live in the western part of the county coldhill area on the Daniel boone forest, not to many elems over here but i used to live in blackwater close to the clay knox co. line, more elms over there. in coldhill i find most morels around big poplars.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Looks slow here... I couldn't find a mayapple up anywhere... I did manage to scratch around and found the very tips of some ramps coming up, they're usually well up and big green patches by the time I start finding anything here, but don't gauge a thing from that, I'm certainly the exception... and not in a good way...


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Question.
I actually got a tip for an old honey hole, I'm sure it's well known if it's productive so it might be a bust if everyone knows, it's an old church/cemetery.
It's only an acre or 2 lot, lots of nice woods around but it's all straight up and down and I don't have access/permission to check around more.
The area I have access to has numerous, large cedars, smallest is bigger around than me. They dont get big like that here cuz they choke each other, these look nice, the ground is good, its south facing nesr tge top of the ridge. theres old puffballs and brackets as well as fresh shrooms I can't ID, so it seems like it's worth a shot.
I'm told the morel used to grow right up against the building, not by the trees, makes sense, big tree roots run wide and deep and I'm sure they run to the building... I'll check everywhere either way... 
My question is, will I most likely be looking for early blacks since I'm hunting on cedars?
If I recall right that's what I've read, cedars are associated with blacks.
Can anyone speak to that?
I've only found one under a cedar, it was a huge big grey/yellow that was so far along it was brown, but there's also a few tulip there, that's why I hunt there, the tulips...
I'd sure love to get onto something early for once... I guess if I'm wishing I may as well wish to find 20 under ever dead ash and elm ... I'd be swimming on morels...


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Never heard of cedar being a tree to look around. But ill check now. Iv always thought of ceader being a tree that grows in dryer areas most of the time. And I also think morels prefer more of a cooler shadey damp hill side like ginseng does. And where I find ginseng there is usually a lot of poplar, maple, elm and some ash around. I have seen cedar in those kinds of areas but not abundantly. But you never know, if you spend a bunch of time this year checking cedar out and dont find, then probably not. I got a question tho, have you had much luck in dryer woods bc I dont even look in those places, I alway thought it would be a waist of time. But maybe I should. Thats why im asking. And if its high on the hill close to the ridge and facing south it would dry woods. In those areas its usually trees like oak, pine,hickory,cedar. Where i live about the only tree that would grow in a place like that would be a stray tulip poplar. But I live in the hills though and the terain Gos from one extreme to the other, one side of the hill is rich wet woods and the other side is super dry like the ride top and is pretty much pine and oak. But i also realize that in flater places lets say central or Western ky where the land isn't so diverse the trees metaphorically ain't as picky as to where they grow at. But! I also just might be a dumb ass that has no idea. But when I went to Indiana and hunted flat country that is the way it seemed to me.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

ian said:


> Never heard of cedar being a tree to look around. But ill check now. Iv always thought of ceader being a tree that grows in dryer areas most of the time. And I also think morels prefer more of a cooler shadey damp hill side like ginseng does. And where I find ginseng there is usually a lot of poplar, maple, elm and some ash around. I have seen cedar in those kinds of areas but not abundantly. But you never know, if you spend a bunch of time this year checking cedar out and dont find, then probably not. I got a question tho, have you had much luck in dryer woods bc I dont even look in those places, I alway thought it would be a waist of time. But maybe I should. Thats why im asking. And if its high on the hill close to the ridge and facing south it would dry woods. In those areas its usually trees like oak, pine,hickory,cedar. Where i live about the only tree that would grow in a place like that would be a stray tulip poplar. But I live in the hills though and the terain Gos from one extreme to the other, one side of the hill is rich wet woods and the other side is super dry like the ride top and is pretty much pine and oak. But i also realize that in flater places lets say central or Western ky where the land isn't so diverse the trees metaphorically ain't as picky as to where they grow at. But! I also just might be a dumb ass that has no idea. But when I went to Indiana and hunted flat country that is the way it seemed to me.


I think you are correct about the W facing hills and how dry they can be. I hunt the hilly areas of The Cave area and I won’t even consider searching a W facing hillside because of how dry they can be and many of those hillsides consist primarily of oak.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

I checked my honey hole yesterday afternoon in Logan county and still none to be found.


----------



## Deeders (Mar 30, 2018)

Ready to hunt in Eastern Kentucky!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

They’re moving north. Found today in Louisville metro area. Searching for more!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Mocabee said:


> Hello from Morehead KY, Eastern Ky. No morels here yet. When do you all think they will start showing them selves?


I haven't been out in a few days because of the rain but I will be looking tomorrow Lord willing in Jackson and Clay Counties.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

rick said:


> View attachment 4197
> They’re moving north. Found today in Louisville metro area. Searching for more!


Rick that is so small I would have walked right over it! I bet you are an awesome hunter!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Little better pic. Only found 2. The biggest was 3 inches tall.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

morel_RN said:


> View attachment 4130
> View attachment 4131
> View attachment 4132
> View attachment 4133
> View attachment 4134


Great finds and you are right next door to me in Jackson County! I am getting revved!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

rick said:


> I have heard that if you get in the woods just before dawn on a frosty morning the frost covered morels will appear to glow similar to a black light effect. I’ve never seen it but have had others tell me they have.


Question: How does the headlamp help you to find morels? I have never thought to do this.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 4199
> Little better pic. Only found 2. The biggest was 3 inches tall.


Thats great rick, i live just across the river. going out tomorrow for a look. Did you know about the trip several of us guys are taking to Lake Monroe on the 21st. its about two hours north of Louisville.
Im posting the full details tomorrow on the Indiana board and here as well..everyone's welcome !


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Went out yesterday and This afternoon no luck so far. Haven't found a thing anyone having any luck yet.. weather just seems to be to cool out for em.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> Went out yesterday and This afternoon no luck so far. Haven't found a thing anyone having any luck yet.. weather just seems to be to cool out for em.


Also am new to the thread here to help out on the hunt!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm in Barren Co. South Central KY. If anyone else is close hit me up


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chad Herig said:


> Also am new to the thread here to help out on the hunt!


Welcome to the club Chad, lots of good folks here to help each other...central Ky should be heating up in the next few days i think...good luck


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Ended the day finding 21 blacks and picked 19 of those. 2 were only an inch tall so I marked them for picking later. All but 2 of these were very fresh with small stems. Picked 2 in Jefferson and the rest in Hart.


----------



## mar2mar2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am in the Red Lick area of Berea. I found none today but I know they are out there. I can smell them. I will check by my creek tomorrow.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

The sun was out and I hit the woods as soon as I could after work. Found one in Calloway co.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

These blacks morels are proving to be quite elusive


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Few more pics from today.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

rick said:


> Few more pics from today.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

I believe this is this first signifiant find in ky so far


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Hitting the hilltops tomorrow for a couple hours. Will probably come home soggy wet in disappointment after uma dumped all that snow last weekend.

Either way I will report my finding and post some photos of the hardwoods current growth status in northern Kentucky.
Best of luck to anybody else hitting the woods tomorrow.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Spent a few hours looking today in Graves county. Conditions seem just right, except no morels... Looked along the creek here and on some hilltop. Planning on looking all weekend. Thanks for the inspiration Rick


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

ian said:


> you must be in the eastern part of the co? I live in the western part of the county coldhill area on the Daniel boone forest, not to many elems over here but i used to live in blackwater close to the clay knox co. line, more elms over there. in coldhill i find most morels around big poplars.





Redbird.river said:


> Great finds and you are right next door to me in Jackson County! I am getting revved!


Me too...I’ve got morel fever. Hoping I find some tomorrow.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

What side of the hill n w e or s


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Boit to head out. In laurel co to this morning to a place I found plenty the last 3 years. Wish me luck. Idk how to post pic tho. Any one can tell me how. Bc I feel like Imma have some luck


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Good luck ian, think you may be correct.l have been itching to get out there and find some! Hope we get find some. Happy hunting everybody


----------



## heliguy (Apr 11, 2014)

EMS Pilot working in Wayne County. I plan on hunting everyday next week from April 4th on if anyone wants to join let me know.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

ian said:


> What side of the hill n w e or s


 N, NE and E


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Little guy, but FINALLY!!!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Little guy, but FINALLY!!!


County?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> County?


Graves


----------



## Judiraz (Mar 31, 2018)

We just moved to KY and look forward to hunting in our woods. We're in Estill County. Any others from there?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Are these chickens or poisonous???


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 7 more really small blacks this afternoon in Hart. All have been tan in color and really tough to see for this color blind boy. Glad to see that the season is finally starting in KY. Good luck everyone!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Can anyone identify this wildflower please?


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Went out today and found 8. They seem to be just starting here in Logan county.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 4251
> 
> Can anyone please identify this wildflower please?


Trout Lilly


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Little guy, but FINALLY!!!


You did better than me!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Are these chickens or poisonous???


It is not season for chicken of the woods. I don't know what that is, so you know what they say---If you don't know what it is don't eat it! I have read several books about identification of mushrooms. I am very interested in learning more. I am a member of a FB group that has helped me too. It is Appalachian mushroom hunting and identification. They also have good articles to read about this subject and no spam!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

rick said:


> View attachment 4251
> 
> Can anyone identify this wildflower please?


It is a Trout Lily (_Erythronium americanum)_. I saw these today too.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

I went out today for a few hours. I didn't find any morels. Not even a sign of one at our regular productive sites. I did find a few over mature oysters and a few (*Auricularia auricula-judae)* - Jelly Ear Fungus. I also found another mushroom I am trying to identify.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Found my first Morels of the season today! My spot was destroyed by the city, but I still manged to find a enough for a meal  I also found some Oysters and a Polyporus squamosa too!































And the others!























And the little MayApples ;-)


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Redbird.river said:


> I went out today for a few hours. I didn't find any morels. Not even a sign of one at our regular productive sites. I did find a few over mature oysters and a few (*Auricularia auricula-judae)* - Jelly Ear Fungus. I also found another mushroom I am trying to identify.


I didn't find much either. I think it's still too cold. I also found one single Auricularia auricula judae too! Have you ever eaten them before? I love em!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> I didn't find much either. I think it's still too cold. I also found one single Auricularia auricula judae too! Have you ever eaten them before? I love em!


No I haven't eaten them. I have never heard a person say they loved them before! But I don't know anyone that eats them. Maybe I should give them a try. I see that you found Polyporus squamosal, we always called them saddlebacks. I do like those!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Little guy, but FINALLY!!!


Im not sure if a peckerhead counts but ill let you slide this time bubba...


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

_*Well i gulped down three cups of coffee, slapped myself twice to wake up, put on my cloths and my waders...and headed off to the great Forrest..hunted for almost three hours near Louisville...









NUFF SAID ??*_


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> _*Well i gulped down three cups of coffee, slapped myself twice to wake up, put on my cloths and my waders...and headed off to the great Forrest..hunted for almost three hours near Louisville...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here Vern! It's still early. I saw nothing!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Are these chickens or poisonous???


I haven't read to the end of this thread but I'd say those are Spring Polypores. That should give you something to research. Some folks have been known to eat them. I collect them but never get enough to cook.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

It's early for peckerheads isn't it? I was surprised to see it. I covered 137.5 acres over the course of 9 hours today and that was it... Right at the base of a dying elm, along the creek, on a west facing slope. What say you Vern?


vern said:


> Im not sure if a peckerhead counts but ill let you slide this time bubba...


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh


celticcurl said:


> I haven't read to the end of this thread but I'd say those are Spring Polypores. That should give you something to research. Some folks have been known to eat them. I collect them but never get enough to cook.


Oh, cool; Thank you! I saw hundreds of them today. Just didn't know what they might be. They will still be there tomorrow. So I guess its research time!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Let me know what you think once you positively identify them and then eat them. 

I hope they are as good as they look and smell.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> It's early for peckerheads isn't it? I was surprised to see it. I covered 137.5 acres over the course of 9 hours today and that was it... Right at the base of a dying elm, along the creek, on a west facing slope. What say you Vern?


Just messin with ya pal...yes its early for them i think. after wearing my bonny ass out looking today..if i found one i would parade it down the block...lol


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

celticcurl said:


> Let me know what you think once you positively identify them and then eat them.
> 
> I hope they are as good as they look and smell.


I'm not certain... Going to order a book. I've been online a bunch looking at edible species here, but I'm just not confident enough to try them yet. Anyone have any suggestions on a great fungi resource?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

vern said:


> Just messin with ya pal...yes its early for them i think. after wearing my bonny ass out looking today..if i found one i would parade it down the block...lol


I found it 15 mins into the search, 8.5 hours later, that was still all I'd found. I was bummed


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

On a side note: I'm enjoying this forum a bunch. Seems like a great group on here. Thanks to you all!


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Was a bust for me and the grandson today,found some jelly ears is all. But wasn' it a beautiful day that the Lord made for us to be outdoors! Grandson is 4 gonna start him early and teach him the way.


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey Ian any luck today?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Chigger said:


> Was a bust for me and the grandson today,found some jelly ears is all. But wasn' it a beautiful day that the Lord made for us to be outdoors! Grandson is 4 gonna start him early and teach him the way.


God bless you my friend. Need more like you... Too many kids know zero about supplying and sustaining for themselves. Keep up the good work and you will be rewarded


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks , I agree the youth of today need to know about subsistence. What to eat, pick, dig and grow. Most don' have a clue! Bad hard times are looming on the horizon, and the old ways may just save their lives. God bless everybody!


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

rick said:


> View attachment 4251
> 
> Can anyone identify this wildflower please?


It has several names, Trout Lilly or Adders Tongue and maybe Dogtooth but I’m just going by memory. Beautiful plant!


----------



## Fltoiachic (Feb 28, 2018)

vern said:


> My friend you have done the right thing. we can help each other out with our experiences and local knowledge.
> when this gets in your blood...you are hooked my friend as i have been for many years.
> Do you have a few spots established where you have been finding in the past ? where abouts are you located ?
> Hang in there...wont be to much longer. lets just share what we know when we know something and we can help each other out..


Is there anyone here from SW area of Graves Co. near Tennessee line? We are new here and are so excited to see if we have any luck, however, not exactly sure when the right time is, so please keep posting and good luck to all.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Are these chickens or poisonous???


That is Polyporus Alveolaris, no real common name except for Hexigon Polypore. They are edibles but unremarkable. Bland and rubbery.

As for as Polyporus Squamosus, aka Cerioporus Squamosus, aka Pheasant Back, aka Dryads Saddle- is very much edible if u find a small tender specimen. They can be pretty rubbery even when days old. Best if simmered for a long time in a stew, or roasted for at least an hour in the oven with some chicken or beef, as it's like a sponge and will soak up the juices from the meat! I LOVE it as a kicker ingredient, as well as ramps, in my pot roast! Ramps and pheasant backs are a match made in heaven. Bon appetit!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

indy_nebo said:


> That is Polyporus Alveolaris, no real common name except for Hexigon Polypore. They are edibles but unremarkable. Bland and rubbery.
> 
> As for as Polyporus Squamosus, aka Cerioporus Squamosus, aka Pheasant Back, aka Dryads Saddle- is very much edible if u find a small tender specimen. They can be pretty rubbery even when days old. Best if simmered for a long time in a stew, or roasted for at least an hour in the oven with some chicken or beef, as it's like a sponge and will soak up the juices from the meat! I LOVE it as a kicker ingredient, as well as ramps, in my pot roast! Ramps and pheasant backs are a match made in heaven. Bon appetit!


Holly Hell...i tried eating a pheasant back.....ill pass thank you very much..lol


----------



## dipshit (Feb 7, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Are these chickens or poisonous???


Definitely not chickens!! Someone once told me that they are edible if boiled, but why chance it when you have the real deal around.


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

Found about 40 today...picked 25-30..still very early in some places and others they were good size. Happy hunting my friends!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I'm not certain... Going to order a book. I've been online a bunch looking at edible species here, but I'm just not confident enough to try them yet. Anyone have any suggestions on a great fungi resource?


I wouldn't call it great but Chris Matherly's book 250 Edible and Medicinal Mushrooms is my go to book at the moment. 

I like the way it is laid out by the seasons. He also provides info on triggers for fruiting and the usual info like habitat.

HOWEVER.... it is poorly edited and there are some major mistakes. Cross reference everything online or with another book.

There is one mushroom listed that can't be found online. I took the book in to the Mushroom certification glass in MI and showed it to Chris Wright (mycologist) and he had never heard of it.

I'll find my book today and post what mushroom it is.

The index isn't perfect and can be frustrating to use. But, if you have the spare 60.00 and some knowledge to spot the errors it's a good tool. It's even better when your husband (or wife) gave it to you for Valentine's day 

Unfortunately I've noticed a lot of unprofessionalism in the mushroom community. Mistakes can get someone killed.

I have several dozens of mushroom books and most are filled with typos and minor errors. Matherly's book is the only one I've been alarmed over the mistakes. I'm probably just too ignorant to catch mistakes in the other books so I cross check every new mushroom time and time again. 

I also don't trust an online identification. They can be useful in getting me started in making a positive identification.

Best way to learn a good variety of mushrooms really fast is to attend a local Mushroom Hunting Club foray. Even then be careful. Some of the professionals are quite elderly and can be confused. Plus they are human and can be and will be wrong. So get lots of opinions and lots of pictures. Spend time getting to know the mushrooms. You don't have to eat everything you pick. I get a lot of pleasure out of handling them and observing how they change with age and just hanging out with them.

Oh yeah... make spore prints. Spore prints can save you from eating the deadly Galerina autumnalis, verses the delicious Flammulina velutipes .

Mushroom hunting doesn't have to be just about eating, it can also be a feast for the eyes. 

Ok, enough of my hippy dippy stuff. Happy hunting!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

morel_RN said:


> Found about 40 today...picked 25-30..still very early in some places and others they were good size. Happy hunting my friends!
> View attachment 4291
> View attachment 4292
> View attachment 4293
> ...


I’m very surprised you’re finding those in KY already considering there have been very few reports of blacks being found. The blacks always pop a couple of weeks before the greys you’re finding.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh, cool; Thank you! I saw hundreds of them today. Just didn't know what they might be. They will still be there tomorrow. So I guess its research time!


I would not just go by visual but also do a spore print. If these are poisonous it could wipe out your kidneys or liver. Please let me know how the research goes.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I'm not certain... Going to order a book. I've been online a bunch looking at edible species here, but I'm just not confident enough to try them yet. Anyone have any suggestions on a great fungi resource?


I have 3 excellent books. "Mushrooming without fear" by Alexander Schwab. This is a good beginner book but by no means complete. It was perfect when I started. My favorite book is "Mushrooms of West Virginia and Central Appalachians" by William C Moody. Love this book! My third book is "National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Mushrooms" I like the small size because you can take this with you but it is hard to use. It does have more entries and pictures than any other books I have. I got this for a Christmas present one year.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

vern said:


> Holly Hell...i tried eating a pheasant back.....ill pass thank you very much..lol


Vern

I tried pheasant backs for the first time last year after years of picking them, looking at them... smelling them and thinking "no thanks". I LOVE them. They were so tender and tasty with the perfect texture. 

I guess it depends on the stage you pick them. I got lucky for my first bite. I can't wait to try them again this year.

All I did was cook them in butter in a cast iron skillet. I don't think I did anything besides that. I had to be talked into trying them by a nice woman I met at the Michigan certification class. We are now best buddies and go all over the state of MI to not find morels together. I hope it's different for us this year.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Chigger said:


> Was a bust for me and the grandson today,found some jelly ears is all. But wasn' it a beautiful day that the Lord made for us to be outdoors! Grandson is 4 gonna start him early and teach him the way.


Happy Resurrection Sunday!


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

rick said:


> I’m very surprised you’re finding those in KY already considering there have been very few reports of blacks being found. The blacks always pop a couple of weeks before the greys you’re finding.


Ironically enough I’ve only found 1 black morel. But I’m not complaining haha. I prefer the greys...but I love them ALL. I’m in Laurel County so it’s in the S/SE part of the state. I usually end up going too early bc I get so excited and find nothing. So this is kind of an unusual case this year.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

After hunting for three hours, the only blacks i found were passing me in a minivan...


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

That’s how I prepare the pheasant backs also but I may have to try them in a roast. The key is picking them very young. They’re good if you cut them at the right stage of growth.


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Found 4 just a little bit ago. Sadly 3 of them had already lost their cap. Marshall County. South west facing hardwoods.


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, I just got back from my early spot that I find blacks in and notta, nothing, zero! Lol I only saw two baby mayapples starting to sprout. It's just too early here in Greenup Co. where I'm at. I guess not really early but the shrooms are late this year. 
We got a crazy forecast ahead. 76 on Tuesday, 45 on Wednesday and hgh 50s for the weekend. The lows are mostly 30s with one night hitting 27. 
Oh well. They will eventually show up. Lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

I know that its a pretty good ride for most of you but i wanted to share this information to all of my Kentucky friends to join me and my good friends from the Indiana board for our first ever get together shroom hunt and camp out. its about two hrs. dew north of Louisville.you are all very, very welcome to join us..


_*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
"PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
located in south central Ind. on April 21st
I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split.
I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve. 
changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z*_

*(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*


----------



## Fltoiachic (Feb 28, 2018)

Hollywood said:


> Found 4 just a little bit ago. Sadly 3 of them had already lost their cap. Marshall County. South west facing hardwoods.


Right next to me!!! We went out today, nothing. Going to try again this weekend.


----------



## Megaleg (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi friends, just now joining and enjoyed reading and catching up on all your helpful posts! We're located in Madison County, on the outskirts of Richmond so I honestly had no hopes of finding any morels this year since we're newer here and in a subdivision with no idea where to look around the area. 

I'm originally from Knox co and boyfriend is from Clay, and while visiting his family for Easter today he found a few right in the front yard! Now i'm dying to figure out where I can get out around this area or I may be doing a lot of driving in the next couple weeks lol. Can't wait to see all the incoming pics!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Megaleg said:


> Hi friends, just now joining and enjoyed reading and catching up on all your helpful posts! We're located in Madison County, on the outskirts of Richmond so I honestly had no hopes of finding any morels this year since we're newer here and in a subdivision with no idea where to look around the area.
> 
> I'm originally from Knox co and boyfriend is from Clay, and while visiting his family for Easter today he found a few right in the front yard! Now i'm dying to figure out where I can get out around this area or I may be doing a lot of driving in the next couple weeks lol. Can't wait to see all the incoming pics!


If i hear about one more person finding morels in there yard....i'm gonna puke...


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Vern, I found these recently in my backyard!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 4320
> Vern, I found these recently in my backyard!





rick said:


> View attachment 4320
> Vern, I found these recently in my backyard!


Rick, I've tried to reconstitute those before, it's a bear!! 
Vern may have trick or two on how to do it though. Ha Ha


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 4320
> Vern, I found these recently in my backyard!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Guys and Gals it is getting ready to bust loose in KY. We’ve had a week now with most of the soil temps staying above 50 degrees and Tuesday’s forecasted rains are 55-73 degrees. Don’t worry about the cooler temps early next week. Tuesday’s rain is going to be the big trigger. Get your sacks ready!


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

vern said:


> OK Kentuckians, time to wake up from your winter naps...the time is approaching.
> we need all of the help we can get from around the state so we know whats happening where and when...if you are new here or just lurking around, sign up and introduce yourself to the me and the others and provide your input. lets start a great board that will help everyone involved.
> in just about three weeks [+-] the shits gonna hit the fan and its go time..
> As you start finding, please indicate the date, county and conditions and i will do the same so wake up and lets rock !!!...peace out, Vern
> PS, i am in the Louisville area, where are you from ?


Pleasure, I live in Murray, KY. NEED HELP!!! Please


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Cableguy said:


> Pleasure, I live in Murray, KY. NEED HELP!!! Please


Welcome aboard Cableguy..i installed Sat. TV for about 6 years.


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

vern said:


> Welcome aboard Cableguy..i installed Sat. TV for about 6 years.


Been in the cable industry for 14 years. Grew up in northern Indiana around Huntington, IN ALWAYS FOUND morels. Been sort of looking for 2 years, but this year I’ve been looking for 2 weeks every weekend pretty hard and getting very discouraged. Please help!!!


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Hollywood said:


> Found 4 just a little bit ago. Sadly 3 of them had already lost their cap. Marshall County. South west facing hardwoods.


I live northeast Calloway county love that your some what close. I’ve been super discouraged thinking they just didn’t grow around here. I’m going to really buckle down and do some intense hunting. Thanks for your post


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm thinking this is what you have: http://mushroomexpert.com/neofavolus_alveolaris.html


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Found 6 nice sized blacks later today all together in Marshall. Keep your eyes open folks they are out there.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Those 3 on the left have probably been up for over a week. There should be plenty more.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, But I didn't take as long of a hike as in intended to ether. It still didn't seem quite ready were I went. I probably could have found one or two. Im going to wait until I know there up good b4 I start walking miles and miles and hours on in. I did that last year I walked from daylight to dark in a promising area for one lonely morel. I just showed up to early.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Cableguy said:


> Been in the cable industry for 14 years. Grew up in northern Indiana around Huntington, IN ALWAYS FOUND morels. Been sort of looking for 2 years, but this year I’ve been looking for 2 weeks every weekend pretty hard and getting very discouraged. Please help!!!


Dude..its plenty early. Chill for a few days and watch the board. big things will happen very soon.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

vern said:


> Dude..its plenty early. Chill for a few days and watch the board. big things will happen very soon.


Its still too early in Louisville due to temperatures. Next weekend there will be some small ones popping up here, and in 2 weeks it will be prime time in this area. In my experience, April 15 has always been a good time to look for morels in the woods along I-64 in Kentucky , Indiana , Illinois, and Missouri.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Hollywood said:


> Found 4 just a little bit ago. Sadly 3 of them had already lost their cap. Marshall County. South west facing hardwoods.


I wanna note, that looks like an
_*Verpa bohemica *or (Early False Morel). _


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> I wanna know that that looks like an
> _*Verpa bohemica *or (Early False Morel). _


I have found several behind my house this year. Was all pumped when I seen them just to realize they where false the cap gave them away. Wasn't attached at base like a true morel


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

The one in the picture is a true morel ( Morchella punctipes ) used to be called ( Morchella semilibera )


----------



## Morel Newbie (Apr 2, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> Lions mane grows high up in the trees. I think that is why it is so hard to find. People don't think to look up. Look at the picture of the one I found a couple of years ago.
> View attachment 3917
> View attachment 3917


Hey Redbird River, small world... I was raised in Leslie county near red bird and live in Jackson county now. Unfortunately I didn't have anyone to teach me about hunting, so even though I know they are around here, I have only ever found a few. I hope to gather enough information here to help me know when and where I should be looking. Good luck!


----------



## Morel Newbie (Apr 2, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> You can also make crab cakes out of them. It has many health benefits too!


I would love to know how you make crab cakes out of them it sounds delicious.


----------



## Morel Newbie (Apr 2, 2018)

Morel houdini said:


> The other trees that are green right now are your live elms.. good spots to check. Dead elms could be near!


Do you have a picture or explanation of what elm trees look like this time of year? Its hard for me to i.d. trees without leaves. I'd love to be able to search our woods for them. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> I wanna note, that looks like an
> _*Verpa bohemica *or (Early False Morel). _


That one is what I have called an early half free morel. The cap is not totally free hanging. It is attached half way up and the stem is hollow not filled with cottony fibers. I could be wrong though. 
Good eye!!


----------



## Morel Newbie (Apr 2, 2018)

Chigger said:


> Well just how big a boy are you Vern? Lol


Hey chigger I am in Jackson county too. Sure hope I can find some this year. We sure aint lacking in rain, and the ground has to warm up soon so good luck.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 2, 2018)

Five blonde morels found on hilltop in Casey County, Easter weekend


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

Morel Newbie said:


> Do you have a picture or explanation of what elm trees look like this time of year? Its hard for me to i.d. trees without leaves. I'd love to be able to search our woods for them. Thanks and good luck.


If you do a Google search on Elm tree bark and then go to images, it shows you a ton of pics that will help you. Good luck bud!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

jack said:


> The one in the picture is a true morel ( Morchella punctipes ) used to be called ( Morchella semilibera )


Jack...grab a snowmobile and start heading south for our Foray dude..lol


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

vern said:


> Jack...grab a snowmobile and start heading south for our Foray dude..lol


I was going to tell Jack to pick me up on the way down but we don't have any snow. Might get some tomorrow and Wednesday morning.

'course.... lack of snow never stopped a Michigander from sleddin'.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

_*Vern*_, I checked it out and it's around 500 mi. from my house, so not this time !

_*Celticcurl*_, I have snow up here and we're supposed to get 8" to 12" more tomorrow.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

jack said:


> _*Vern*_, I checked it out and it's around 500 mi. from my house, so not this time !
> 
> _*Celticcurl*_, I have snow up here and we're supposed to get 8" to 12" more tomorrow.


You KEEP It.... okay? I'm going out to look for flammulinas and don't want to deal with the white stuff!


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

vern said:


> Dude..its plenty early. Chill for a few days and watch the board. big things will happen very soon.


Listen to Vern and check soil temps. A constant temperature of 53 degrees seems to be best.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

I just want to congratulate everyone again for a very successful Kentucky board.
its only been about thirty-three days since we started it and already 378 posts.
So congrats and it might be the best season in years (if it ever friggin warms up..lol).


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Chigger said:


> Hey Ian any luck today?


nope. I didn't hike near as much as I intended to ether. I first went to a early spot of mine nothing. I did see some mayapple poking through. but the woods just didn't seem ready where I went the only green I seen was pine trees lol, poplar are useually turning green when I really start to find anything. so just basically made a quick sweep. I like to know they are up good b4 I start walking miles and miles and hours on in. I learnt my lesson last year. I went to a promising area a little early in the spring and hunted from day light to dark all for one lonely morel bout the size of my thumb lol.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

What kind of morel is this? Found several last spring early on flat just below ridge top all of them where only about two inches tall.


----------



## Nasdaq (Apr 2, 2018)

Going to check tomorrow, but just looking at every indicator, just looks a bit too soon. Has been wet though, should be a good year. Hoping it just doesn't go from winter to scorching summer temps and dry.


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Morel Newbie said:


> Hey chigger I am in Jackson county too. Sure hope I can find some this year. We sure aint lacking in rain, and the ground has to warm up soon so good luck.


Yes still seems to be a little early, good luck to you. Maybe I'll see you on the north,and east side of the mt!


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Hang tight Ian, it' coming.


----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)

Northern KY hunting yesterday. Fiddle heads were just starting to pop out of the ground and only a very small ear jelly on 150 acre hike. Not ready in the nky yet


----------



## Sponge mushroom huntress (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the add. We have been out everyday for a week. Nothing in north Calloway. Going out in morning. Hoping to find a few! I have been watching this thread for a few days and love all the info.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Sponge mushroom huntress said:


> Thanks for the add. We have been out everyday for a week. Nothing in north Calloway. Going out in morning. Hoping to find a few! I have been watching this thread for a few days and love all the info.


Welcome aboard huntress !


----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)

Anybody going to the shrooms festival this month


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> What kind of morel is this? Found several last spring early on flat just below ridge top all of them where only about two inches tall.
> View attachment 4377


idk ether I have found them b4 also right under the ridge top. and none of them were any bigger than that. a old mountain women I know tells me to look for the little white ones that grow high on the hill she says they are the best ones. maybe those are the kind she was talking about b4 it started to get that rusty color on it.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Nkybengals42 said:


> Anybody going to the shrooms festival this month


the Estle co. one?


----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)

The one in Irvine on april28


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Pongo805 said:


> What kind of morel is this? Found several last spring early on flat just below ridge top all of them where only about two inches tall.
> View attachment 4377


I believe that is the Morchella Diminutiva . I find a lot of those around poplar trees on my Hart county farm. They are usually 1-3 inches tall and can vary from white to grey to yellow. They will usually start popping a week or two after the blacks start.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Brand new to this forum; eagerly awaiting my 3rd morel season. I am a seasoned woodsman, but still very much learning about these magical delights! Based on the current weather forecast, which is very similar to the spring season 2 years ago, I am not optimistic of a nice haul this season in Rowan county. I hope I’m absolutely wrong tho.


----------



## Dale Gray (Mar 22, 2018)

New guy here. Any advice for a beginner? What's the best trees to look for in Western Kentucky?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Skeeter said:


> Brand new to this forum; eagerly awaiting my 3rd morel season. I am a seasoned woodsman, but still very much learning about these magical delights! Based on the current weather forecast, which is very similar to the spring season 2 years ago, I am not optimistic of a nice haul this season in Rowan county. I hope I’m absolutely wrong tho.


First off, welcome aboard @Skeeter , you have to start somewhere, find that one spot first that has some promise no matter how long it takes. it can easily take several years to develop enough hidden spots that you can hunt year after year that's just the way it is my friend. If you get lucky, you may find a couple of spots early in the season and have a few meals. main thing is not to be discouraged even if this year sucks for you. i wish you well and keep us informed of any progress and you will get response from everyone here that might be able to help...that's the way it works..


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

vern said:


> First off, welcome aboard @Skeeter , you have to start somewhere, find that one spot first that has some promise no matter how long it takes. it can easily take several years to develop enough hidden spots that you can hunt year after year that's just the way it is my friend. If you get lucky, you may find a couple of spots early in the season and have a few meals. main thing is not to be discouraged even if this year sucks for you. i wish you well and keep us informed of any progress and you will get response from everyone here that might be able to help...that's the way it works..


That's exactly what I've had to do, long days of hunting for nothing ... 5 years later and occasionally I find enough at once to cook up... still need to really focus on finding better spots and I'm pretty sure I'm going have to travel if I'm to find much, theres just not enough right here... but finding good spots to look can be just as hard or harder than the hours eye strain and pounding ground.
Just gotta keep at it and make sure to remember ... or not forgot good spots to keep checking ... and to check where you'd never expect too... it's all doublespeak


----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)

Heading out this morning ready to comb the floor


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

These massive temp swings and very low temp nights... seems to be what is holding them from poping in South Central KY


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chad Herig said:


> These massive temp swings and very low temp nights... seems to be what is holding them from poping in South Central KY


Unreal Chad, same forecast here by Louisville. 76 today then 30s by tonight with severe T-storms. all next week, 50s to 30s everyday...sucks bigtime.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

rick said:


> I believe that is the Morchella Diminutiva . I find a lot of those around poplar trees on my Hart county farm. They are usually 1-3 inches tall and can vary from white to grey to yellow. They will usually start popping a week or two after the blacks start.


Thanks I just happened across them while looking for the blacks Which where a couple of benches down the hill I’ll look again this year.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Without scoping it, I would call it Morchella diminutiva.


----------



## Shroomin117 (Apr 3, 2018)

Good morning fellow hunters! This is my 2nd year of really searching. I have not found a single one yet. I’ve looked high and low to no avail. I do most of my hunting around Jefferson/spencer county. If anyone else hunts the area can you say if there’s any activity yet? And any pointers would be greatly appreciated! I’ve done my best to seek certain trees out but it’s hard to tell sometime when there are no leaves present yet. Good luck to all!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Hmmm interesting...


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

I still have yet to find any..


----------



## Deeders (Mar 30, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/Mountainmushroomfestival/posts/1398056186967460


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Pongo805 said:


> Thanks I just happened across them while looking for the blacks Which where a couple of benches down the hill I’ll look again this year.


Same on my farm. I will find these and the blacks in the same areas but maybe 20-150ft away from each other.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Shroomin117 said:


> Good morning fellow hunters! This is my 2nd year of really searching. I have not found a single one yet. I’ve looked high and low to no avail. I do most of my hunting around Jefferson/spencer county. If anyone else hunts the area can you say if there’s any activity yet? And any pointers would be greatly appreciated! I’ve done my best to seek certain trees out but it’s hard to tell sometime when there are no leaves present yet. Good luck to all!


A few tips that have worked very well for me over the years:

I hunt primarily in north central and central KY but I believe you will find morels in similar environments where I typically find most of mine. The blacks seem to prefer North and East facing hillsides consisting primarily of a poplar and hickory mix. I believe that is why they are sometimes referred to as hickory chickens. When I search an area for the 1st time especially if I'm not certain blacks grow in that specific area, I will start at the base of the hillside in the morning with the sun to my back and work my way slowly up the hill. The sun will allow you to pick out the blacks amongst or slightly under the leaf litter. The blacks will actually be tan in color when they 1st pop and then as they grow they will develop black on the ridges of the shroom. When you find the 1st one, stop, mark it, kneel down and search thoroughly 360 degrees. You will almost always find more than 1. The blacks will usually grow from 1/2-1 inch in size to 3-4 inches in a period of 7-14 days depending on the weather. The smaller yellow/grey/ white varieties will grow in similar areas but will pop a week or 2 after the blacks. As for the Big yellows (that will initially pop as a grey), creek bottoms are my favorite areas to search concentrating on searching around live sycamore, dead or dying elm and live ash. These big yellows can sometimes grow in size for 1-3 weeks, but by that 3rd week they will be the size of a coke can and starting to deteriorate. I have found a lot of my patches over the past 28 years while turkey hunting and some of those patches are still producing and some have petered out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Loafmaster (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello,brand new here,I'm not even sure I'm doing it right. Anyway I live in Winchester and have 15.5 acres that we just bought,I came from southern Ohio and have been hunting for a few years,my dad has a spot in his front yard that usually puts out 40-50 a year and he has nothing yet,here in KY they are suppose to grow a week or so before Ohio but I'm having no luck,I've been all over my land lan my neighbor's land as well,I'm hoping the weather hasn't ruined it for us this year,I'll be at the festival in Irvine on the 28th


----------



## Will4Hope01 (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm in Trimble County in Northern Kentucky and I haven't seen any this year(2018) last year (2017) by this time morels where everywhere.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I say don't fret because it's getting ready to break loose. Everything is well behind schedule when compared to the past 2 seasons and actually looking to be more in line with my morel find records for 2012-2015. It was the 1st week of April in a couple of those years before I found anything. Last year my 1st find was on 3/3 and in 2016 in was 3/16. I'm convinced that this warm rain coming through tonight will make it happen.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

What a nice warm day here in Barren Co. 75 sunny and then... 35 tonight LOL no wonder we haven't had any pop yet


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> Hmmm interesting...


What site is this on haha?


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

https://www.thegreatmorel.com/sightings/

Another site I use to stay in the loop pretty useful


----------



## Loafmaster (Apr 3, 2018)

T


Chad Herig said:


> What a nice warm day here in Barren Co. 75 sunny and then... 35 tonight LOL no wonder we haven't had any pop yet


The way the winds blowing it's good they aren't out,they'd be flying mushrooms


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

First find this year!!! Super excited!!! Middle of the city in Benton, KY unbelievable!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4396
> First find this year!!! Super excited!!! Middle of the city in Benton, KY unbelievable!


Be a little careful with those. with the caps detached from the stem like that, not exactly sure what they are ???
@jack what say you sir ?


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4396
> First find this year!!! Super excited!!! Middle of the city in Benton, KY unbelievable!


I'll say this again as a warning plz be sure what u are getting are true morels there is a really close look alike. Please check this link out
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verpa_bohemica


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

vern said:


> Be a little careful with those. with the caps detached from the stem like that, not exactly sure what they are ???
> @jack what say you sir ?


Agreed


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4396
> First find this year!!! Super excited!!! Middle of the city in Benton, KY unbelievable!


Doggy dicks! Used to be called half-free(semilibera). With all the recent change in nomenclature, i will stick with what i was originally taught.
Blacks
Grays
Doggy Dicks
Yellows


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Already Gone said:


> Doggy dicks! Used to be called half-free(semilibera). With all the recent change in nomenclature, i will stick with what i was originally taught.
> Blacks
> Grays
> Doggy Dicks
> Yellows


Pal, those are not half frees "doggy dicks"..
these are half frees..


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

vern said:


> Pal, those are not half frees "doggy dicks"..


OK. Please elaborate, sir.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Already Gone said:


> OK. Please elaborate, sir.


Like Chad said..those are these...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verpa_bohemica


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

vern said:


> Be a little careful with those. with the caps detached from the stem like that, not exactly sure what they are ???
> @jack what say you sir ?


The caps aren’t detached their just really small. I’ve tried pull8ng the cap from the stem and it won’t pull lose.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Cableguy said:


> The caps aren’t detached their just really small. I’ve tried pull8ng the cap from the stem and it won’t pull lose.


Bon Appétit
True Morels dont have a cap thats like an umbrella...try google sir.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Either way not a true morel lol


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

vern said:


> Be a little careful with those. with the caps detached from the stem like that, not exactly sure what they are ???
> @jack what say you sir ?


Damn, you are correct these are false morels. Thank you sir!! Still on the hunt, though.


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> I'll say this again as a warning plz be sure what u are getting are true morels there is a really close look alike. Please check this link out
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verpa_bohemica


Thank you, you are correct


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

vern said:


> Like Chad said..those are these...
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verpa_bohemica


Ouch. I did come here to learn. We called the skinny ones dog peckers.
Who is semilibera?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Already Gone said:


> Ouch. I did come here to learn. We called the skinny ones dog peckers.
> Who is semilibera?


Around here we call them peckerheads..


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Found 2 small grey morels this evening in Jefferson County (East Louisville). 
They were located in the middle of large wooded area just a few feet near my previous marker around area known to consistently produce a few every year.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

No problem for the heads up I just don't wanna see anyone in the hospital or worse..


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

vern said:


> Be a little careful with those. with the caps detached from the stem like that, not exactly sure what they are ???
> @jack what say you sir ?


I have found some that looked that before and were kind of hollow inside, but had very thick walls and web-like appearance inside (like a pumpkin without seeds). Just sharing from my own experience. Good find!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> The ones seen on the left and right side in picture appear to be half-free morels aka peckerheads, but the middle one is concerning. I have found some that looked that before and were kind of hollow, but had very thick walls and a web-like appearance inside (like a pumpkin without seeds). Just sharing from my own experience. Good find!


While mushrooming is fun, it's not a game to be played with bad information. Simply put:Know what you are eating, or throw it out!


----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)

Don't ever eat what you have to question...... 

Went for a short time this morning in nky. Still no fungus among us. I'll keep the northern part of the state updated as the week progresses


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

dude I seen on the sightings map that they have been found as far north as pitsburg pa. but any ways I over heard a cupple fellers at the flea market talking about black walnut trees being a good tree to look around. has any one ever heard of such a thing or seen it for your self.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

vern said:


> First off, welcome aboard @Skeeter , you have to start somewhere, find that one spot first that has some promise no matter how long it takes. it can easily take several years to develop enough hidden spots that you can hunt year after year that's just the way it is my friend. If you get lucky, you may find a couple of spots early in the season and have a few meals. main thing is not to be discouraged even if this year sucks for you. i wish you well and keep us informed of any progress and you will get response from everyone here that might be able to help...that's the way it works..


Thanks Vern! I’ve been reading thru the posts & feel like a lot of the information I’m seeing lines up with what I’m observing in my previous hunts. I also believe I can offer some insight from my travels thru the past couple of years. I’ll gladly offer up any tidbits & keep folks posted about my season. First hint from my experience has to do with a tree I haven’t seen commented on in the posts; that would be the black cherry. These trees can grow very large & almost everywhere I’ve seen them in the woods, I find morels. The cherry trees aren’t abundant in my area, but the soil content (soft & sandy) is consistent wherever I find them and very similar to that where you have poplar stands. Odd thing is that the black cherry in my area don’t grow among the poplar groves, but usually toward the top of the ridges, above the poplar stands. Also, as I’ve seen on previous posts, I’ve found morels around oak & hickory, & the soil content is still very similar to that which you find around poplar trees. I can’t speak in relation to sycamores and elm trees, as I’ve not found any around those trees. I do know that sycamores are predominantly in creek bottoms & the soil around creeks is what more time’s than not?; soft & sandy. The terrain I hunt isn’t around sycamore & elm trees. Am I on point or off my rocker with these observations? My point is that I don’t hunt terrain; I hunt for trees and pay attention to how the ground feels under my feet. Ground feel may sound very odd to some folks, but after thousands and thousands of hours in the woods hunting & digging ginseng and other wild herbs over the years, it just makes sense to me. Thoughts???


----------



## couch potatoe (Apr 4, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here.
> 
> It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out.
> 
> ...


Hi Nutsak I am in Simpson Co. went out today seen a lot of may apples 4 in tall to 10 in tall. Looks to me like the first of next week will be good. Happy hunting


----------



## couch potatoe (Apr 4, 2018)

By the way Simpson Co. is about 20 mi south of Bowling Green


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey Skeeter, do you or anybody know about putty root also called adam & eve root? Found quite abit and wondering if there is a market for it.


----------



## couch potatoe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey Nutsak Simpson Co. is 20 mi south of Bowling Green.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Skeeter said:


> Thanks Vern! I’ve been reading thru the posts & feel like a lot of the information I’m seeing lines up with what I’m observing in my previous hunts. I also believe I can offer some insight from my travels thru the past couple of years. I’ll gladly offer up any tidbits & keep folks posted about my season. First hint from my experience has to do with a tree I haven’t seen commented on in the posts; that would be the black cherry. These trees can grow very large & almost everywhere I’ve seen them in the woods, I find morels. The cherry trees aren’t abundant in my area, but the soil content (soft & sandy) is consistent wherever I find them and very similar to that where you have poplar stands. Odd thing is that the black cherry in my area don’t grow among the poplar groves, but usually toward the top of the ridges, above the poplar stands. Also, as I’ve seen on previous posts, I’ve found morels around oak & hickory, & the soil content is still very similar to that which you find around poplar trees. I can’t speak in relation to sycamores and elm trees, as I’ve not found any around those trees. I do know that sycamores are predominantly in creek bottoms & the soil around creeks is what more time’s than not?; soft & sandy. The terrain I hunt isn’t around sycamore & elm trees. Am I on point or off my rocker with these observations? My point is that I don’t hunt terrain; I hunt for trees and pay attention to how the ground feels under my feet. Ground feel may sound very odd to some folks, but after thousands and thousands of hours in the woods hunting & digging ginseng and other wild herbs over the years, it just makes sense to me. Thoughts???


Skeeter, sounds like your knowledge on the subject is extensive. around here Elm and Poplar among others are the most popular go to trees. I haven't had any experience with the Cherry trees you speak of.
Where did you say you came from ? Oak and Hickory trees are abundant around these parts but not usually part of the conversation when it comes to talking about good hunting spots. by far i am no expert when it comes to these topics but there are plenty of others that are.
you might want to read through some of the Indiana board where i am a long time member and we have HERDS of guys that love this kind of stuff..lol. keep us all updated and we will do the same my friend...hang in there a good hunting.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Chigger said:


> Hey Skeeter, do you or anybody know about putty root also called adam & eve root? Found quite abit and wondering if there is a market for it.


Unfortunately, I’ve never heard of it & have never seen it on a buyer’s list. I would recommend asking your local buyer(s) or searching the web for more info.


----------



## Chigger (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes having a little trouble finding info on this one when it comes to a buyer. They do sell it tho. Thanks


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Chigger said:


> Yes having a little trouble finding info on this one when it comes to a buyer. They do sell it tho. Thanks


Its less marketable than any medicinal you might find hunting around now.
I doubt it's protected, but they're orchids, theres atleast a few more in that genus.
They're locally plentiful in spots, but quite rare over all, sort of a gem of the mountains if you ask me.
They only grow in winter, so spotting them now or earlier is a breeze... it'll be the only green thing around, in a few weeks it'll be hidden, in a few months all that'll remain are brown husks of leaves followed by a long thin twig with small unremarkable flowers.

I doubt they'll go the way of the lady slippers, but still my advice is to always leave happy natives alone, unless you can just take seeds or small starts of them and leave the main plant to regrow, can't really split those kinds of orchids well at all unless they've really formed a thick patch that you could thin a bit, but that's hardly how market hunting goes... 
One of my favorite things about hunting mushrooms is that if you do it right you're not just taking things from the woods and leaving it bare... you're just out picking fruit.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I do hope this is the nice warm rain that really kicks things off... but having just come in, soaked to the bone, the rain did not feel warm in the least to me... a quick look at the forecast seems to confirm that... fun little mystery, ya just never know...
I think if we've made it to the point of checking and posting on a board daily, we must all be used to hunting in the cold and wet... can't seem to escape the wet this year.
Much as I hate the cold and live the heat, I gotta say I've grown pretty fond of hunting when it's atleast cool enough to wear my double heavy jeans and heavy canvas camo jacket... it's like armor for the briars and roses that cover me up here... by the time I'm out hunting in less clothes I'm on high tick alert and the damn nettles have hardened up and burn the daylights out of you if you aren't careful... and they can turn a fun trip with the kids, meant to make memories and help bond the kids to the land... into ... well I'm sure we've all bumbled into a big patch of nettles with too much bare hide exposed...


----------



## mar2mar2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I found one yesterday in the REd Lick Valley. I am hoping to find more today after the storms yesterday.


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

Any hunters here in christian county I've never mushroom hunted, but think I'm going to give it a go this spring.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Only gonna get to 49 here today and drop below freezing tonight. Can't win.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks like next week for south Central KY will kick off, starting Wednesday of next week suppose to warm up and stay warm the rest if the week may be prime time!


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm hoping there's not any up until after Saturday now with snow coming and temps in the teens Saturday night! Geez


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mark67 said:


> I'm hoping there's not any up until after Saturday now with snow coming and temps in the teens Saturday night! Geez


I hear you! I’m not liking what I’m seeing for Saturday night either. 20 degrees will do more than just a little frostbite.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Fried up the bunch I found on Friday and Saturday. Hoping to get out this afternoon for a couple of hours to see what has popped in the past 5 days.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Skeeter said:


> Unfortunately, I’ve never heard of it & have never seen it on a buyer’s list. I would recommend asking your local buyer(s) or searching the web for more info.


Hey Skeeter and Chigger, if I changed my name from rick to tick I doubt that anyone would ever invite the 3 of us together on a shroom hunt!


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

Can I put pick of other mushrooms I find on here so I know what they are


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

What is this mushroom


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

T tom said:


> Not a problem


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

This is devils urn I think


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

I can’t figure out this one either


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow soil temp is 53° just shy of perfect and of course it's is gonna freeze tonight.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Mark67 said:


> I'm hoping there's not any up until after Saturday now with snow coming and temps in the teens Saturday night! Geez


Man can you believe that man...76 and sweaty here yesterday and will snow Friday night...


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 4415
> Fried up the bunch I found on Friday and Saturday. Hoping to get out this afternoon for a couple of hours to see what has popped in the past 5 days.


nice dawg !!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Ben Fortin said:


> Can I put pick of other mushrooms I find on here so I know what they are


Sure you can Ben, plenty of experts here for help


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Chigger said:


> Hey Skeeter, do you or anybody know about putty root also called adam & eve root? Found quite abit and wondering if there is a market for it.


Well, I wasn't familiar with either root mentioned so I had to look it up. Once I looked it up, I'm familiar with the plant, just didn't know it's name. Thought I'd post for anyone else that wanted to know:

https://www.uaex.edu/yard-garden/resource-library/plant-week/putty_root_12-20-13.aspx


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Megaleg said:


> Hi friends, just now joining and enjoyed reading and catching up on all your helpful posts! We're located in Madison County, on the outskirts of Richmond so I honestly had no hopes of finding any morels this year since we're newer here and in a subdivision with no idea where to look around the area.
> 
> I'm originally from Knox co and boyfriend is from Clay, and while visiting his family for Easter today he found a few right in the front yard! Now i'm dying to figure out where I can get out around this area or I may be doing a lot of driving in the next couple weeks lol. Can't wait to see all the incoming pics!





Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4396
> First find this year!!! Super excited!!! Middle of the city in Benton, KY unbelievable!


There is something funny looking especially with the one in the middle. Morels are hollow and the stem and cap are attached. Please research and be careful.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Found these today, in Jefferson County.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Well folks went out today Southern Rockcastle County 4 hours later nada. This crazy weather! found mayapples in some areas up about 6 inches some areas barely poking through the ground on same side of hill North face. Maybe another week?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> Found these today, in Jefferson County.


That’s really surprising considering that my early black patches in Jefferson are barely producing any so far.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 6 this afternoon in Jefferson. All very fresh. I guess I was wrong expecting yesterday’s warm rain to really bring on the big flush. May be a good thing with Saturday’s freeze coming.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 4439
> View attachment 4440
> Picked 6 this afternoon in Jefferson. All very fresh. I guess I was wrong expecting yesterday’s warm rain to really bring on the big flush. May be a good thing with Saturday’s freeze coming.


OK rick...yada,yada,yada...take a few days off and let some folks catch up pal...


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Well folks went out today Southern Rockcastle County 4 hours later nada. This crazy weather! found mayapples in some areas up about 6 inches some areas barely poking through the ground on same side of hill North face. Maybe another week?


I hunted a few time in southern rockastle co. like upper river 89 and lower river rd. and mullin station. and not that much luck. I don't get it though the land up in that area seem perfict lot of damp hillsides big creek and river bottoms lots of lime stone and more hollers than you walk in a month. I just haven't ever did real good there but for some reason I make a point every spring to go back I guess bc it just looks so good down there and I know that there has got to be some real good places some where in them hills. have you ever had much luck in southern rockcastle co. ? don't get me wrong I have found morels there just not like I thought I would on the count that over half of the land down there looks so perfict I meen miles and miles of damp north and east facing hill sides with all the right trees there, and I never have much luck it confuses me lol. what have your experiances been like in southern rc.


----------



## Momocko (Apr 5, 2018)

vern said:


> Around here we call them peckerheads..


Currently living in Louisville, but I grew up in the woods bordering the Wabash River in Sullivan County, Indiana. We also called them Peckerheads, and before now, every one I’ve told that to thought I was either a pervert and/or crazy.

Our Peckerheads were aka Half Morels (the two outside ones posted earlier look kinda like them). Long, skinny stems with morel-like tops that don’t always attach right at the stems but never all the way at the top like a false morel.

We ate them, and I think we all turned out alright. Others may disagree.

Here’s my rendition of the differences between them. Is this correct?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Momocko said:


> Currently living in Louisville, but I grew up in the woods bordering the Wabash River in Sullivan County, Indiana. We also called them Peckerheads, and before now, every one I’ve told that to thought I was either a pervert and/or crazy.
> 
> Our Peckerheads were aka Half Morels. Long, skinny stems with morel-like tops that don’t always attach right at the stems but never all the way at the top like a false morel.
> 
> We ate them, and I think we all turned out alright.


Cool, i live just across the river close to Jeffersonville.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

ian said:


> I hunted a few time in southern rockastle co. like upper river 89 and lower river rd. and mullin station. and not that much luck. I don't get it though the land up in that area seem perfict lot of damp hillsides big creek and river bottoms lots of lime stone and more hollers than you walk in a month. I just haven't ever did real good there but for some reason I make a point every spring to go back I guess bc it just looks so good down there and I know that there has got to be some real good places some where in them hills. have you ever had much luck in southern rockcastle co. ? don't get me wrong I have found morels there just not like I thought I would on the count that over half of the land down there looks so perfict I meen miles and miles of damp north and east facing hill sides with all the right trees there, and I never have much luck it confuses me lol. what have your experiances been like in southern rc.


I have hunted there too without much luck. I agree with what you said, it is perfect conditions for morels. I have talked to people that have found lots of mushrooms there too. Just not me!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Momocko said:


> Currently living in Louisville, but I grew up in the woods bordering the Wabash River in Sullivan County, Indiana. We also called them Peckerheads, and before now, every one I’ve told that to thought I was either a pervert and/or crazy.
> 
> Our Peckerheads were aka Half Morels (the two outside ones posted earlier look kinda like them). Long, skinny stems with morel-like tops that don’t always attach right at the stems but never all the way at the top like a false morel.
> 
> ...


Are the false morels hollow? I have never seen one. I have heard that they are not hollow like morels.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Soil temps still holding around 54° they may start to pop in South Central KY. If so better hit em before Saturday.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Now that's my kind of weather next week fellas.. it's gonna happen get ready for some shrooms


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

I found these this morning could someone please help me identify them


----------



## Momocko (Apr 5, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> Are the false morels hollow? I have never seen one. I have heard that they are not hollow like morels.


The external appearance of the false morels I have seen in Indiana look like a morel (spongy cap with similar colors), but if you look at the stem relative to the cap, the stem of a false morel attaches at the very top of the cap, and together they resemble an umbrella that is closed or partially open. I’ve never cut them open, but others say the false morel stem is fibrous and not hollow. Do the false morels in KY have a similar appearance? Or should I be looking out for other types of falsies as well?


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Ben Fortin said:


> View attachment 4466
> View attachment 4467
> View attachment 4468
> View attachment 4469
> ...


You're going to need to take those pics to an ID forum if you really want ID on most of the pics you posted... they're just too obscure for most of us.

I can guess that the devils urn ID is right, also the dead looking shelf mushroom in that post looks like a dryads saddle or pheasant back, but it's from last year... aside from that, I'm clueless, but I've seen plenty of them myself while out hunting... there's just so many fungi and we really only care about those we can ID to eat... most of what you've posted does not fit that bill.
You may just need to adjust to the fact that you can't ID them all... I'm a botanist, I'm used to finding solid IDs with ease... the world of fungi is not like that.
Good luck bud!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

jmerx said:


> a friend found these the other day in desoto


I have never eaten a false morel -- soooo not worth the chance, IMO. Like Tom Volk stated, it's like a game of Russian roulette. 



Redbird.river said:


> Are the false morels hollow? I have never seen one. I have heard that they are not hollow like morels.


Here is a great link re: the false morel. Please be sure to read it BEFORE you ever eat one (should you decide you want to). 

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2002.html

Of course, there is a ton of additional information on the web. Please be informed.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

morelsxs said:


> I have never eaten a false morel -- soooo not worth the chance, IMO. Like Tom Volk stated, it's like a game of Russian roulette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

morelsxs said:


> I have never eaten a false morel -- soooo not worth the chance, IMO. Like Tom Volk stated, it's like a game of Russian roulette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what they r i don' eat them but I know peeps that do


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Momocko (Apr 5, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> I have never eaten a false morel -- soooo not worth the chance, IMO. Like Tom Volk stated, it's like a game of Russian roulette.
> 
> 
> Here is a great link re: the false morel. Please be sure to read it BEFORE you ever eat one (should you decide you want to).
> ...



I’ve also never eaten a false morel. I knew one guy back home that ate one, went into respiratory arrest and ended up intubated...luckily his wife checked on him before bed or he’d be dead. That’s why I’ve never cut one open...I’ve always thrown them out once I knew they were false. Not worth it.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Momocko said:


> I’ve also never eaten a false morel. I knew one guy back home that ate one, went into respiratory arrest and ended up intubated...luckily his wife checked on him before bed or he’d be dead. That’s why I’ve never cut one open...I’ve always thrown them out once I knew they were false. Not worth it.


There are a lot of people here in Missouri to eat them my uncle and a bunch of his friends they eat them all the time every year but I know one time going to get them cuz it's something that builds up in your system over a period of time


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

ian said:


> I hunted a few time in southern rockastle co. like upper river 89 and lower river rd. and mullin station. and not that much luck. I don't get it though the land up in that area seem perfict lot of damp hillsides big creek and river bottoms lots of lime stone and more hollers than you walk in a month. I just haven't ever did real good there but for some reason I make a point every spring to go back I guess bc it just looks so good down there and I know that there has got to be some real good places some where in them hills. have you ever had much luck in southern rockcastle co. ? don't get me wrong I have found morels there just not like I thought I would on the count that over half of the land down there looks so perfict I meen miles and miles of damp north and east facing hill sides with all the right trees there, and I never have much luck it confuses me lol. what have your experiances been like in southern rc.


I have to clarify southwestern Rockcastle pongo buffalo areas and yes have good luck in years past along north facing hill sides and along the Rockcastle river bottoms any where there are Sycamores and ash trees. But your right lots of good looking areas old growth forests you walk and walk and nothing.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

The problem is there are several types of false morels. The main one that people talk about is
*(Gyromitra esculenta)*
*https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyromitra_esculenta*
_In my opinion those are easy to identify as a false morel. They are also very toxic. _
Now for most part people that get sick is because of the other variety called
*(Verpa bohemica)*
*https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verpa_bohemica*
_This little guy is most confused with a true morel cause they look very very alike. Close to same size and color. The big give away is the cap is like an umbrella not like a True Morel. Most the time they also have a solid stem but not all ways so make sure to read up and make sure to know what ur picking. 
Remember True morels have hallow stems and the cap is part of the stem not like an umbrella. Please read the links and be sure you know what your picking. _

--True Morel--
*Morchella*
*https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morchella*


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Redbird.river said:


> Are the false morels hollow? I have never seen one. I have heard that they are not hollow like morels.


No they are NOT hollow. they are very textures inside.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Momocko said:


> The external appearance of the false morels I have seen in Indiana look like a morel (spongy cap with similar colors), but if you look at the stem relative to the cap, the stem of a false morel attaches at the very top of the cap, and together they resemble an umbrella that is closed or partially open. I’ve never cut them open, but others say the false morel stem is fibrous and not hollow. Do the false morels in KY have a similar appearance? Or should I be looking out for other types of falsies as well?


Like I said I have never seen a false morel, but I would think that they would look the same all over.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> The problem is there are several types of false morels. The main one that people talk about is
> *(Gyromitra esculenta)*
> *https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyromitra_esculenta*
> _In my opinion those are easy to identify as a false morel. They are also very toxic. _
> ...


Hey thanks for this information!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

*Here is a nifty comparison chart I found just in case. Morels vs. False Morels*


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Went out for a few minutes after work in my private wooded spot in Calloway County. I stopped to watch a snake slither back into its burrow..harmful I believe. And then I spied this little thing. I marked it to let it mature. Hopefully it has siblings!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> No they are NOT hollow. they are very textures inside.


Thanks


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

I


Pongo805 said:


> I have to clarify southwestern Rockcastle pongo buffalo areas and yes have good luck in years past along north facing hill sides and along the Rockcastle river bottoms any where there are Sycamores and ash trees. But your right lots of good looking areas old growth forests you walk and walk and nothing.


s that where you live bc im not far from there if you want a mushroom hunting buddy to go check new spots out let me know. I always go alone none of my friends have any interest in it.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

rick said:


> I say don't fret because it's getting ready to break loose. Everything is well behind schedule when compared to the past 2 seasons and actually looking to be more in line with my morel find records for 2012-2015. It was the 1st week of April in a couple of those years before I found anything. Last year my 1st find was on 3/3 and in 2016 in was 3/16. I'm convinced that this warm rain coming through tonight will make it happen.


Have you seen the extended forecast for late week next week & pretty much thru the end of the month? In my opinion, that’s about as perfect a temperature range as we could ask for! I am calling it right now... if we all don’t start harvesting by the end of next weekend, & then into the following week or two, it just wasn’t meant to happen this year, but I’m finally starting to get excited about the season.


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

mollymac said:


> Went out for a few minutes after work in my private wooded spot in Calloway County. I stopped to watch a snake slither back into its burrow..harmful I believe. And then I spied this little thing. I marked it to let it mature. Hopefully it has siblings!


I also live in Calloway County, out by the lake, looking for a hunting buddy! Wondering if you would be interested?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Skeeter said:


> Have you seen the extended forecast for late week next week & pretty much thru the end of the month? In my opinion, that’s about as perfect a temperature range as we could ask for! I am calling it right now... if we all don’t start harvesting by the end of next weekend, & then into the following week or two, it just wasn’t meant to happen this year, but I’m finally starting to get excited about the season.


Next weekend is go time for the whole state...


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

vern said:


> Next weekend is go time for the whole state...


I’d say you’re spot on man! I can’t wait to see pics. I’ll certainly share some if I’m fortunate enough to get a good haul.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello, I am new to this thread. I’m from Floyd County. Today my 10 year old granddaughter found her first morel I guess young eyes are better than my old ones lol


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Always tickles me hearing a Floyd County report. My family came from there....my dad was the first of his siblings to be born in Ohio from there. Came from hueysville/bosco....


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Cableguy said:


> I also live in Calloway County, out by the lake, looking for a hunting buddy! Wondering if you would be interested?


Thanks for the offer! I do hope to explore parts of LBL when the weather cooperates. My brother from Nashville will join me. If the trip comes together, I’ll let you know! Ive been hunting morels for 10 years by traveling back to my hometown area in Alabama. I’ve been walking the woods near my home in KY for the same 10 years and found my first morel here last year. Was convinced they didn’t grow in this part of KY. Glad to find out I was wrong! The terrain and trees are a little different here by comparison.


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm liking the forecast much better. It looks like the snow isn't going to amount to much here in NE Ky. Temps Saturday 43 high and 25 low. Much better than the 35 high and 17 low that was forecast a few days ago. Plus a steady warm up over the next two weeks. It will be on next weekend fellers!!!! Yeeehaaaw! Get your tater sacks ready! Lol


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mark67 said:


> I'm liking the forecast much better. It looks like the snow isn't going to amount to much here in NE Ky. Temps Saturday 43 high and 25 low. Much better than the 35 high and 17 low that was forecast a few days ago. Plus a steady warm up over the next two weeks. It will be on next weekend fellers!!!! Yeeehaaaw! Get your tater sacks ready! Lol


I think your right. It is just making for a later than normal season.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Mark67 said:


> I'm liking the forecast much better. It looks like the snow isn't going to amount to much here in NE Ky. Temps Saturday 43 high and 25 low. Much better than the 35 high and 17 low that was forecast a few days ago. Plus a steady warm up over the next two weeks. It will be on next weekend fellers!!!! Yeeehaaaw! Get your tater sacks ready! Lol



High 35 and low of 17... that's what I'm getting today in south MI. I'm so ready for spring. I hear the frogs out there peepin' and wonder how come they haven't frozen solid. Maybe I'll head outside, pretend they are morels and collect them and bring them in the house.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

ian said:


> I
> s that where you live bc im not far from there if you want a mushroom hunting buddy to go check new spots out let me know. I always go alone none of my friends have any interest in it.


So Ian no longer live in Rockcastle but was raised up in that area I hunt by myself mostly to I'm always game to try new places


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Finally thy are starting to pop up in Calloway county, just hope this cold snap doesn’t mess things up!!!


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

mollymac said:


> Thanks for the offer! I do hope to explore parts of LBL when the weather cooperates. My brother from Nashville will join me. If the trip comes together, I’ll let you know! Ive been hunting morels for 10 years by traveling back to my hometown area in Alabama. I’ve been walking the woods near my home in KY for the same 10 years and found my first morel here last year. Was convinced they didn’t grow in this part of KY. Glad to find out I was wrong! The terrain and trees are a little different here by comparison.


Found my first 4 today


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Found thre false morels, but also found 4 real morels. Super happy was getting very discouraged


----------



## erisACAB (Mar 1, 2018)

First finds of the year in Whitley county. Bet they'll really be popping next weekend.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

erisACAB said:


> First finds of the year in Whitley county. Bet they'll really be popping next weekend.
> View attachment 4521
> View attachment 4522
> View attachment 4523


The 4th shroom from the right looks like it has a frostbitten tip.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4514
> 
> Found my first 4 today


Good job!!!


----------



## erisACAB (Mar 1, 2018)

rick said:


> The 4th shroom from the right looks like it has a frostbitten tip.


A couple did. Still delicious, haha.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Found several small ones today. Not really big enough to pick so I left them. I guess we'll see what happens with the cold temps and snow possibility. Hopefully they will weather the storm and grow to eating size!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mollymac said:


> Found several small ones today. Not really big enough to pick so I left them. I guess we'll see what happens with the cold temps and snow possibility. Hopefully they will weather the storm and grow to eating size!


What County is your find in mollymac....nice find by the way


----------



## kiana mahjub (Apr 6, 2018)

hi all! i am a new hunter from madison co area. i stomped around 3 different places with no luck- was hoping if anyone from this area had any suggestions where to go after we get the snow? and if anyone was interested in hunting together if theyre from around here. 

thanks in advance yall!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

I went out today because I thought it would be too cold for me tomorrow. I found one black about 4 inches long, primo. I was so proud! I kept on looking but I discovered I had lost the one I found! It fell out of my sack. I spent a long time trying to find it again and never did. I never found another one!


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh on a lighter note, I found some "wild sallet". I found purslane and what we call turkeys tongue but I looked this one up and it's real name is Virginia beauty.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

No luck for me so far.
Could hardly find anything sprouting yet other than Lilly's and dandelions.

Trees are blooming but they always bloom early.

I think that this weekend will be good for blacks, and the 14th - 20th will be a great time to hunt greys and fresh yellows.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Redbird.river said:


> I went out today because I thought it would be too cold for me tomorrow. I found one black about 4 inches long, primo. I was so proud! I kept on looking but I discovered I had lost the one I found! It fell out of my sack. I spent a long time trying to find it again and never did. I never found another one!


That’s what we used to call a bummer dude back in the 70’s!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

erisACAB said:


> A couple did. Still delicious, haha.


I found a few like that last year and when I put them in water it was similar to rehydrating a dried morel.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

vern said:


> What County is your find in mollymac....nice find by the way


I’m in Calloway.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I have noticed that false morels
Spore out and reproduce false morels every year.

I try to avaiod those areas so that I don't track those spores into my other spots that give me real morels.

I knew an avid hunter in Ohio that would dig what he called s false morels grave site and burry them to prevent them from coming back next year.

This guy would also always leave behind roughy 10% of what he found in the ground to spore out and then melt to mush. 

He would then eat the fresh picks and freeze that majority of the remaining. 

He would also take a handful of broken pieces, stems, and
Random bits and let's them spore out in a box in a spare bedroom that doesn't have a draft.

Then he would put those spores in an envelopes and take them back to his honey holes and dump the spores in his best spots.

This dude was avid about morels and finds massive amounts every year because of this practice 

Some people pick all of them and then cut 1 or 2 up into little pieces and drop and scatter them so the spore out while in woods. This saves them a trip back. 

Both methods seem to work.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

They are calling for 3 -5 inches of precipitation.

I really doubt that any of it accumulates.

In fact I'm going hunting on Sunday because I have a feeling I am going to find some little black and have a nice side dish for dinner


----------



## Nasdaq (Apr 2, 2018)

Found 4 under apple trees in Whitley, Didn't pick them though. Weather looks promising after this cool spell, remains to be seen, how this cold weather will actually affect them. Still early though, May Apples are just barely popping up.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

We have had May Apple's in full bloom for about 2 weeks now here and still no Morels


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

mollymac said:


> I’m in Calloway.


Found this young one 4/6/18 in Franklin County, KY


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Ovoideo said:


> View attachment 4548
> 
> Found this young one 4/6/18 in Franklin County, KY


Is that a black or false? The pic makes it appear to possibly be a false morel.


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

rick said:


> Is that a black or false? The pic makes it appear to possibly be a false morel.


I'll let it grow more and I'll let you know. My best guess is a half free morel because half frees were found in the area last year. I'll update asap!


----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)

Nky got a dusting of snow over night but yesterday weather was pretty optimal. Gonna head out after the snow melts and see what's going on


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

jim33 said:


> Always tickles me hearing a Floyd County report. My family came from there....my dad was the first of his siblings to be born in Ohio from there. Came from hueysville/bosco....


I’m 20 miles from there


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Anyone know what type of mushroom this is?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 4553
> Anyone know what type of mushroom this is?


Oyster


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 4553
> Anyone know what type of mushroom this is?


It is most likely to be:
Pleurotus ostreatus
OYSTER MUSHROOM

Although, it is highly likely the mushroom you have pictured is a choice edible, I would be hesitant to encourage you to eat this without seeing it in person.
Nice find!


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ovoideo said:


> It is most likely to be:
> Pleurotus ostreatus
> OYSTER MUSHROOM
> 
> ...


Ovoideo, do you find many Ovoids in KY? I've never found any but looked several times


----------



## Shroomhead420 (Apr 7, 2018)

Her in carter and Elliot counties still nothing to cold still keep ya updated


----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)

That's all I found in Boone county


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

Polyporus squamosus
Dryad's Saddle
















Galerina marginata
Deadly Galerina


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

Nkybengals42 said:


> That's all I found in Boone county


Deadly galerina! Super toxic


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> I’m 20 miles from there


How cool, happy hunting!


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

I found 11 small blacks in Taylor Co Friday. Has anyone found any in Jefferson County so far this season?


----------



## Momocko (Apr 5, 2018)

Terry c said:


> I found 11 small blacks in Taylor Co Friday. Has anyone found any in Jefferson County so far this season?


Not yet. Lots of may apples and wet, mossy hillsides since mid last week. Maybe will find some later today...if they’re not all frost bit.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Terry c said:


> I found 11 small blacks in Taylor Co Friday. Has anyone found any in Jefferson County so far this season?


Found 2 on 3/30 and 6 on 4/4 in Jefferson. All fresh blacks.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

rick said:


> Found 2 on 3/30 and 6 on 4/4 in Jefferson. All fresh blacks.


I went out in Jefferson for an hour or so today. Still nothing. Measured soil temp 4 in deep in several locations. South facing hills were all around 50 degrees, where everything else was still in the 40s. Weather looking better late this week so fingers crossed


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

I went out yesterday in Logan county and found 7 blacks.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks like this weekend may be the start of some good mushrooming. The Yellows should be popping in a couple of more weeks started finding the last year around the 20th of April might be later though with this up and down weather. Here are few pics from last year to get you in the mood or not


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

found this one and 3 more this afternoon in Robertson County Tn.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Pongo805 said:


> View attachment 4659
> View attachment 4660
> View attachment 4661
> View attachment 4662
> Looks like this weekend may be the start of some good mushrooming. The Yellows should be popping in a couple of more weeks started finding the last year around the 20th of April might be later though with this up and down weather. Here are few pics from last year to get you in the mood or not


I think I would rather not come across any copperheads this year!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I picked 2 new fresh blacks this afternoon in Jefferson in patches that have produced a few over the past week. I was encouraged that neither showed any damage from the recent freezing temps and it looks like we may finally see some better shroom weather ahead.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

kiana mahjub said:


> hi all! i am a new hunter from madison co area. i stomped around 3 different places with no luck- was hoping if anyone from this area had any suggestions where to go after we get the snow? and if anyone was interested in hunting together if theyre from around here.
> 
> thanks in advance yall!


 hey kianaI'm just down I 75 south from you. the knobs in southern madicine county are good places, all the way into estle county. and that consist of places like big hill, red lick, the pinicals. I would definitely give it a shot.


----------



## Morel houdini (Mar 15, 2018)

First of the year for me, found in Butler County ..


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> View attachment 4659
> View attachment 4660
> View attachment 4661
> View attachment 4662
> Looks like this weekend may be the start of some good mushrooming. The Yellows should be popping in a couple of more weeks started finding the last year around the 20th of April might be later though with this up and down weather. Here are few pics from last year to get you in the mood or not


Did you find all of these things today? Morel, ginseng plants, copperhead snake and what kind of nest did you find? Tell us the whole story!


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> Did you find all of these things today? Morel, ginseng plants, copperhead snake and what kind of nest did you find? Tell us the whole story!


definitely not today lol. and I'm curiouse about the nest to, fist I thought turtle maybe but they usualy burry there eggs. copperheads are born alive and ready to go. but most snakes lay eggs. my guess is snake or turtle.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> Did you find all of these things today? Morel, ginseng plants, copperhead snake and what kind of nest did you find? Tell us the whole story!


 defenitaly not to day lol. turkey nest. I thought snake or turtle first but just didn't seem right.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Redbird.river said:


> Did you find all of these things today? Morel, ginseng plants, copperhead snake and what kind of nest did you find? Tell us the whole story!


He mentioned in his post that they were pics from last year. That is a wild turkey’s nest. I found one 2 years ago during turkey/shroom seasons.


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh man, I'm glad to find this forum! I'm going soooo stir crazy in MI that I've decided to drive to KY this weekend to try to find springtime. Never hunted outside of MI.

I have only one day to hunt due to my schedule. Why do we bother with jobs in April and May?!?!? All I can see/think/dream about is dead trees and shrooms. 

*Any tips regarding the trees and/or terrain in KY? *


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Chickadee said:


> Oh man, I'm glad to find this forum! I'm going soooo stir crazy in MI that I've decided to drive to KY this weekend to try to find springtime. Never hunted outside of MI.
> 
> I have only one day to hunt due to my schedule. Why do we bother with jobs in April and May?!?!? All I can see/think/dream about is dead trees and shrooms.
> 
> ...


I agree. We should quit!

Stop by and pick me up on your way down. I'm so sick of this weather. I've got snow on my maple sap bags and no desire to go outside to dump them.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chickadee said:


> Oh man, I'm glad to find this forum! I'm going soooo stir crazy in MI that I've decided to drive to KY this weekend to try to find springtime. Never hunted outside of MI.
> 
> I have only one day to hunt due to my schedule. Why do we bother with jobs in April and May?!?!? All I can see/think/dream about is dead trees and shrooms.
> 
> *Any tips regarding the trees and/or terrain in KY? *


Refer back to page 21 4/3/18 and you can see some of the tips I have posted previously. What part of the state are you visiting?


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

rick said:


> Refer back to page 21 4/3/18 and you can see some of the tips I have posted previously. What part of the state are you visiting?


Hi Rick - Those are GREAT tips! I'm going to memorize them  Thank you! In MI, I search out the dead elms, ashes, and apple trees. Didn't realize hickories could also be morel magnets. 

I honestly haven't chosen a location yet for the weekend trip in KY. Been watching the weather and trying to determine where it will be warm enough, won't rain, etc. I was thinking somewhere not too far off I-75 would probably be most efficient - since I don't have much time.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Found no morels. 

May apples are just now sprouting, all of the sprouts were still closed though.
Found some "toothache flowers" in bloom. ( little pink flowers the size of dimes)

I made a couple scrapes and found some moldy acorns and some other things beginning to sprout under the leaves.

I am still banking on April 14th to be the day to hunt for morels in northern ky and southern Ohio. I am literally searching in the Ohio river border this year.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

DO TOBACCO FIELDS KILL MORELS ?

I have also noticed something that is a theory of mine.
In this part of Kentucky lots of people raise tobacco and have done so for YEARS!

They all mostly plant on the hilltops of these rolling hills. They also spray tons of feralizer, pesticides, herbicides , and the morel killer fungicide.

These chemicals all run off downhill. I have never found 1 mushroom downstream of a previously farmed tobacco field. " downstream or downhill"

This is a theory of mine. However if you are in Kentucky and hunting for
Morels I would strongly suggest you stay far away from crop fields.

I found a couple wooded areas near sun division that haven't been farmed. These are the only spots that seem to produce morels here.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

nutsak said:


> DO TOBACCO FIELDS KILL MORELS ?
> 
> I have also noticed something that is a theory of mine.
> In this part of Kentucky lots of people raise tobacco and have done so for YEARS!
> ...


I think you are correct Nutsak... I've hunted around the neighboring farms for the last couple of years. The conditions and landscape are just right with numerous dead or dying elms, plenty of hickory and deep creek gouges. In 2 years time, searching religiously, I've found 1 morel and it was a tiny half free. A mile and a half away, same layout, same land, its just not ever been farmed and it's typically loaded with models. Probably just too many chemicals for them to survive and thrive. I'm far from being an expert, but it just makes logical sense. I've wondered the exact same thing for a couple years now; glad I'm not the only one thinking this way.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Morels, not models lol. Don't need a bunch of pervs trying to find the models hiding in my woods hahahaha!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chickadee said:


> Hi Rick - Those are GREAT tips! I'm going to memorize them  Thank you! In MI, I search out the dead elms, ashes, and apple trees. Didn't realize hickories could also be morel magnets.
> 
> I honestly haven't chosen a location yet for the weekend trip in KY. Been watching the weather and trying to determine where it will be warm enough, won't rain, etc. I was thinking somewhere not too far off I-75 would probably be most efficient - since I don't have much time.


I have seen a few reports of morels being found near the TN/KY border along the I75 corridor but unfortunately I haven't seen any of these reports showing good #'s being found. Our season is really coming in late this year. FYI, Spring turkey season opens in KY so I recommend you wear something bright orange.


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Has anyone hunted in the areas in KY where there were wild fires the previous year?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chickadee said:


> Has anyone hunted in the areas in KY where there were wild fires the previous year?


I have a couple of times in the Mammoth Cave Nat'l Park with no success. I have hunted other areas of the park and found morels but not in the prescribed burned areas.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Chickadee said:


> Has anyone hunted in the areas in KY where there were wild fires the previous year?


I'm wondering the same thing I have acsess to a lot of burned land from last year in Breathitt co. I know I works for the folks out west. but I haven't heard or seen any thing mentiond about it around here. that's a great great question hopfuly some one on this forum has some knolegable in put about it. sorry for my bad spelling.


----------



## Nasdaq (Apr 2, 2018)

Cold weather really killing my vibe, I know of people having great success finding morels after being burnt. Worth pointing out though, there was good hunting before the fire as well.


----------



## Nkybengals42 (Apr 2, 2018)

nutsak said:


> DO TOBACCO FIELDS KILL MORELS ?
> 
> I have also noticed something that is a theory of mine.
> In this part of Kentucky lots of people raise tobacco and have done so for YEARS!
> ...


Boone county boy here. I think your onto something. Farm next to me use to baccy and I have never found any mushrooms even when I have found them in my honey hole


----------



## beaus_hunter (Apr 11, 2018)

This will be my first seasoning hunting and I am anxious to find my first morel. I will be hunting in Harrison and Nicholas counties and am curious to see if anyone near here has had any success.


----------



## barrierreef1972 (Apr 11, 2018)

Found 70 this evening in Wayne County. Greys and yellows.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

barrierreef1972 said:


> View attachment 4715
> View attachment 4716
> View attachment 4717
> View attachment 4718
> Found 70 this evening in Wayne County. Greys and yellows.


Hope ya dont mind if i repost this over on the Indiana board...we need a little inspiration..lol


----------



## barrierreef1972 (Apr 11, 2018)

vern said:


> Hope ya dont mind if i repost this over on the Indiana board...we need a little inspiration..lol


Don't mind at all. This was a cedar thicket. We have had very cool temps too. Down in 20s the last 3-4 nights.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

barrierreef1972 said:


> Don't mind at all. This was a cedar thicket. We have had very cool temps too. Down in 20s the last 3-4 nights.


I have a lot of luck in cedar. i live just across from Louisville, really hoping Thur.,Friday, and Sat. are going to be good..temps in the 70s


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> I have a lot of luck in cedar. i live just across from Louisville, really hoping Thur.,Friday, and Sat. are going to be good..temps in the 70s


i am glad you two mentioned the ceader thickets, I seen where one other person asked about cedar being a hot spot. and I would have never guessed it was. thanks for the post. and the cedar thicket that I have in mind is a old clear cut that cedar has took over and its mostly younger trees nothing much taller than 10 to 15 ft. would you recommend me to find older bigger cedar patches? thanks again.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> i am glad you two mentioned the ceader thickets, I seen where one other person asked about cedar being a hot spot. and I would have never guessed it was. thanks for the post. and the cedar thicket that I have in mind is a old clear cut that cedar has took over and its mostly younger trees nothing much taller than 10 to 15 ft. would you recommend me to find older bigger cedar patches? thanks again.


Sorry but i cant speak to that. where i hunt, they are all full grown. i get both yellows and grays..


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks Vern im going to check it any ways tomorrow. I hope it does good for me. Im Hungary lol. My early spots in poplar thickest still aint producing yet. It blows my mind that people all around me are finding. The woods around me still seem like there in there winter state of mind lol. Other than b pear and willow nothing is leafing yet. But there is one little elm behind my house starting to bud.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> Did you find all of these things today? Morel, ginseng plants, copperhead snake and what kind of nest did you find? Tell us the whole story!


All of the pics where from last April only found around 15 of the morels the copperhead was in the same area just happen to walk up on it. The turkey nest was found next to ash tree with a couple of morels around it would have never seen the nest if it wasn’t for the morels all in all a good day except for the copperhead oh the ginseng was in a different area but the same day Southwest Rockcastle county near Pulaski county


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> Thanks Vern im going to check it any ways tomorrow. I hope it does good for me. Im Hungary lol. My early spots in poplar thickest still aint producing yet. It blows my mind that people all around me are finding. The woods around me still seem like there in there winter state of mind lol. Other than b pear and willow nothing is leafing yet. But there is one little elm behind my house starting to bud.


I'll tell ya what..anybody that doesn't spend a lot of time the next few days in the woods just shouldn't be in the woods any time..lmao the weather is going to be outstanding everywhere.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Bring on the Shrooms


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Took a day off from the office and headed to my Hart county farm today. Checked a couple of patches that produced 19 blacks on 3/30 and this is the 1st time to be back here since that day. Found 21 so far. 19 blacks in various stages from extremely fresh and 1 inch tall to 4 inches but not deteriorating yet. Did also find 1 small 1 inch yellow and 1 big yellow by a sycamore by a small creek. Heading out to check a few more patches. Hoping the rains coming this weekend will cause 1 more flush of the blacks.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

went this morning just checking some new land out still nodathang for me. turkeys were out like crazy tho every time I would cross a hill or get out of the truck there would be more turkeys.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Does anyone know if wild turkeys eat morel mushrooms? Turkeys have been scratching around everywhere I look for morels and NO morels so far. Is it a coincidence?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Redbird.river said:


> Does anyone know if wild turkeys eat morel mushrooms? Turkeys have been scratching around everywhere I look for morels and NO morels so far. Is it a coincidence?


I think it is just a coincidence that they are scratching in those same areas the morels may grow. I’ve noticed that over the past 20 years and have never seen any indication that they have eaten any. Every time I take a turkey during the spring turkey season, I check the craw to see what they were feeding on and have never found a morel in them.


----------



## Angela (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey y'all. Hubby and I went for a quick stroll through our main spot this evening and we found 8! Hickman County, Western Ky. Super excited that they are finally starting to show up here. Plan to really look on Friday after I get some crappie fishing in.


----------



## RobT (Apr 12, 2018)

Went out today here in Floyd CO for the first time due to the horrible weather and to no avail. Went to where my wife and I found quite a few last year but nothing yet. Heading back out tomorrow and Friday. Check back in after tomorrow evening.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

RobT said:


> Went out today here in Floyd CO for the first time due to the horrible weather and to no avail. Went to where my wife and I found quite a few last year but nothing yet. Heading back out tomorrow and Friday. Check back in after tomorrow evening.


welcome to the board Rob, good luck to you...wont be long now..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Angela said:


> Hey y'all. Hubby and I went for a quick stroll through our main spot this evening and we found 8! Hickman County, Western Ky. Super excited that they are finally starting to show up here. Plan to really look on Friday after I get some crappie fishing in.


welcome to the board Angela..nice find, gonna get better very soon.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Still nothing here in central ky for me.
I don't have time for a proper trip to the woods today, I'm gunna check a roadside spot or 2 and a few trees around town while I'm out and about... I'll be desperately trying to get out tmrw for a long day... and I guess I'll hunt Saturday despite the rain.
A little wind has really made the woods iffy around here... the 3-5 year dead ash just snap like toothpicks in the wind...very big toothpicks


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm taking a vacation day tomorrow and going to check some of my go to spots. I will report in sometime tomorrow on what or not I find .Lol I'm in NE corner of the state. I was looking through last year's pics and found the first one on April 4th.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I know some of you may be getting antsy and even discouraged about not finding any shrooms yet. I looked back at my log for 2014 and my 1st find was on 4/5 that year which is the latest start date I can recall for me. That being said, from 4/11-4/26 they came on with one flush after another and it ended up being my 3rd best season ever finding 682 total. The ground temps should rise to the ideal range following today and tomorrows warmer weather and Saturday's rain will make it happen. I expect all of next week to be outstanding so get ready to do some hiking!


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

rick said:


> I know some of you may be getting antsy and even discouraged about not finding any shrooms yet. I looked back at my log for 2014 and my 1st find was on 4/5 that year which is the latest start date I can recall for me. That being said, from 4/11-4/26 they came on with one flush after another and it ended up being my 3rd best season ever finding 682 total. The ground temps should rise to the ideal range following today and tomorrows warmer weather and Saturday's rain will make it happen. I expect all of next week to be outstanding so get ready to do some hiking!


I think your right Rick I found my first and was the yellow or light brown variety around April 15 or so the early blacks are elusive around here and rarely find them. But I’ve had my best luck a little later on in April around creek and river bottoms or on lower sides of hill usually on the north face. All of that being said they come up in the most surprising places that includes well groomed yards ditch lines and railroad tracks you just have to look.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Pongo805 said:


> I think your right Rick I found my first and was the yellow or light brown variety around April 15 or so the early blacks are elusive around here and rarely find them. But I’ve had my best luck a little later on in April around creek and river bottoms or on lower sides of hill usually on the north face. All of that being said they come up in the most surprising places that includes well groomed yards ditch lines and railroad tracks you just have to look.


You’re so right about the elusive blacks. Here is a pic of 1 yesterday exactly as I found it hidden under a leaf. Most of mine I am able to find only because I walk into a known patch and scan the entire area.


----------



## TIJ (Apr 12, 2018)

Shrooms are up in Hopkins Co. Found 158 4/8/18


----------



## Kristi Tackett (Apr 12, 2018)

We normally find our morels under pine trees, I know that sounds crazy but we've found about 30 so far and the majority was under pines. I would love some info I don't know a lot about morels, where to find them, etc... I haven't been doing this long at all but my kids LOVE them.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> You’re so right about the elusive blacks. Here is a pic of 1 yesterday exactly as I found it hidden under a leaf. Most of mine I am able to find only because I walk into a known patch and scan the entire area.
> View attachment 4765


Was this after you picked it...lmao. I cant find it..


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

vern said:


> Was this after you picked it...lmao. I cant find it..


It’s a tiny black with a brown leaf wrapped around the top of it. Center of pic 2/3 up from the bottom.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

TIJ said:


> Shrooms are up in Hopkins Co. Found 158 4/8/18


TIJ, hope you dont mind that i reposted that on our Ind. board, its not real south of Evansville, Vern


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> Does anyone know if wild turkeys eat morel mushrooms? Turkeys have been scratching around everywhere I look for morels and NO morels so far. Is it a coincidence?


dude they might and if they don't they deffinatlty knock em over. turkeys have always got my early spot tore up but I still find morels. iv seen on other websites were people say that areas where the ground is lightly disturbed is good places to check if the right trees are there, something about assisting the fruiting of morells. so maybe a good thing.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Kristi Tackett said:


> We normally find our morels under pine trees, I know that sounds crazy but we've found about 30 so far and the majority was under pines. I would love some info I don't know a lot about morels, where to find them, etc... I haven't been doing this long at all but my kids LOVE them.


what part of the state are you finding them under pine trees. the first time I went years ago that where I spent all my time was in pines bc my teacher told me they used to come up every year under a white pine in her yard. but that was all I knew at the time. and I never found any.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

a guy I know said he found a few blacks on a river bank to day around sycamors and maple trees. in south east ky. its time to grab another gear and get out there.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2018)

Swayback said:


> Still nothing here in central ky for me.
> I don't have time for a proper trip to the woods today, I'm gunna check a roadside spot or 2 and a few trees around town while I'm out and about... I'll be desperately trying to get out tmrw for a long day... and I guess I'll hunt Saturday despite the rain.
> A little wind has really made the woods iffy around here... the 3-5 year dead ash just snap like toothpicks in the wind...very big toothpicks


I was out in the woods today as well in central Kentucky for 2-3 hours and didn’t find the first sign of one as well. It was interesting how dry the area was even after all the snow and rain that we have experienced over the last few weeks.


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Found 29 today after 13 yesterday. Really starting to grow in Western KY. CALLOWAY County, Murray.


----------



## Thefunkybunch (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi yall. I'm going to start trying to motel hunt for the first time near Jefferson county. Anyone find any yet around here? I think I found a good spot but haven't been sure about the weather lately. Am I too early? Late?


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

Thefunkybunch said:


> Hi yall. I'm going to start trying to motel hunt for the first time near Jefferson county. Anyone find any yet around here? I think I found a good spot but haven't been sure about the weather lately. Am I too early? Late?


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm across the county line in Shelby. Same questions. I've got a couple hours this morning/today but don't even know WHERE to start looking. Beckly Park yesterday--clueless, got some sun, windburn, and wind stole my hat. Watched ky video on youtube. Still hopeful. No idea where to look today.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Just scouted a couple of my prime hilltop spots.

No Mushrooms. The ground was so dry the I was kicking up dust just from walking.

I check some creek bottoms tomorrow but as of right now northern Kentucky needs some rain with this warm weather. I am pushing my date back at April 20th - 24th due to dry conditions. 

I think the heavy wind is causing the dry conditions.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

nutsak said:


> Just scouted a couple of my prime hilltop spots.
> 
> No Mushrooms. The ground was so dry the I was kicking up dust just from walking.
> 
> ...


Hay you Nutty Nutsack...you should think about joining us Ind. boys and girls up to Lake Monroe for our 1st ever Camping trip and hunt..


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Chad Herig said:


> View attachment 4733


With the warm temps I doubt the cold front will do any harm the the ground temps. 
We need some rain in Kentucky, I would bank on hitting the woods on 4-20-18 , as long as we get some before then.
As of right now the ground is much too dry in most places that are normally honey holes for me.

Best of luck, if you go hike this weekend stay near the creeks!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

vern said:


> Hay you Nutty Nutsack...you should think about joining us Ind. boys and girls up to Lake Monroe for our 1st ever Camping trip and hunt..


When? I'm up for that the conditions here have been horrible so far. 

I have a feeling that it's going to snow on Monday and then on tuesday summer will show up and cook all possibilities of morels this season.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

nutsak said:


> When? I'm up for that the conditions here have been horrible so far.
> 
> I have a feeling that it's going to snow on Monday and then on tuesday summer will show up and cook all possibilities of morels this season.


Dude, i have posted it here a couple of times and a bunch on our Ind. board. here is the link for the hole shindig...
here is the thing....i was just about to make the reservations in a few min. i can include you for that if a can get a firm commitment or i will be leaving the campground reservation number a little later for last min. undecided people to make there own.
Read this right quick...
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-99#post-108456


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

vern said:


> Dude, i have posted it here a couple of times and a bunch on our Ind. board. here is the link for the hole shindig...
> here is the thing....i was just about to make the reservations in a few min. i can include you for that if a can get a firm commitment or i will be leaving the campground reservation number a little later for last min. undecided people to make there own.
> Read this right quick...
> https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-99#post-108456


https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-129#post-109657


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

I just got back from going to a couple of my early spots and nothing. It will be a week before we have them here in NE Ky. Getting dry plus the ground is still cold. It will take these warm days were having right now plus a decent soaker to get a flush.


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

nutsak said:


> With the warm temps I doubt the cold front will do any harm the the ground temps.
> We need some rain in Kentucky, I would bank on hitting the woods on 4-20-18 , as long as we get some before then.
> As of right now the ground is much too dry in most places that are normally honey holes for me.
> 
> Best of luck, if you go hike this weekend stay near the creeks!


Right on the money with my thoughts as well. We have rain in the forecast for Sunday. By the 20th, it should be right!


----------



## waylon b (Apr 5, 2013)

Found on 4/12 Clay Co. High on the hill. They aren't up good yet these was spaced out alot. Had to cover alot of ground for them.


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Anybody from Buckhorn in Perry and Breathitt County? I have heard that there is good hunting in the Buckhorn lake area. I went over there and scouted a couple of days ago and didn't see anything. I hunted in the woods behind the Bowlingtown Marina. Is this a good area? Is anybody finding anything down there?


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

ScottT said:


> I was out in the woods today as well in central Kentucky for 2-3 hours and didn’t find the first sign of one as well. It was interesting how dry the area was even after all the snow and rain that we have experienced over the last few weeks.


Roughly where are you hunting?
I'm looking around Scott and South Owen county cuz it's close to me but I don't have access to much woods here.
I really need to find access outside the central bluegrass, there's just not much here to find and if they are hiding... it's on private land and getting access is harder than finding decent areas that are even worth checkin


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I did finally find mayapple up in Scott county, I thought they'd never show!
They're still small or just nubs but they're finally going.
I took another drive to the spot I mentioned way back in the thread with all the big cedars... sure enough found atleast 15 before I got my big feet outta there!
First find of the year for me, first time finding them under cedar as well, but theres no other trees anywhere near.
Actually it's the first time I've found them near a hilltop, I always find in moist dark valleys but I know hilltops warm up first.
They're big as my thumbnail and thanks to that cutting wind they felt dry to the touch... hopefully this bug rain will make the whole area flush.
Sadly the neighbor to that property spotted me and has me figured out... first thing he asked was "are they up yet?"
So I'm guessing I'll be lucky to get any there... he can just walk across the street to pick em and what I found was so small i couldn't bear to pick them myself...
I know they won't grow much today with this hot dry wind on their hilltop, but maybe by Sunday I can get back up there and check the progress...

I can't complain, but it's not much fun knowing that someone else is likely to pick the shrooms before me, but I guess they're as much his as they are mine, maybe he'll atleast let em size em before he gets em... maybe he's lazy or his eyes fail him... either way I'll be back to check... and I guess I'll be checking cedars now too... but these are so big and the ones in fields and woods around here are just thick patches of young trees that choke each other out...


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

nutsak said:


> When? I'm up for that the conditions here have been horrible so far.
> 
> I have a feeling that it's going to snow on Monday and then on tuesday summer will show up and cook all possibilities of morels this season.


I have the same feeling nutsack.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> Anybody from Buckhorn in Perry and Breathitt County? I have heard that there is good hunting in the Buckhorn lake area. I went over there and scouted a couple of days ago and didn't see anything. I hunted in the woods behind the Bowlingtown Marina. Is this a good area? Is anybody finding anything down there?


yes it good about any where in the mountians as long as the the key factors are present. the right trees heat and water. another thing if noticed is every thing seems to get a little later start in the mountyains b4 things really start to happen. compared to the rest of the state. i hunt Breathitt co. to by the way.


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

Found these in Christian County


----------



## Cableguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Can anybody tell me if this is edible?


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm quite sure that is a half free morel. Guidebooks have inconsistencies regarding edibility. Some suggest a small percentage of people who eat these have severe abdominal discomfort. I wouldn't eat it, but I know a friend who does and enjoys them.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Jefferson county ky starting to pop up


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4816
> Can anybody tell me if this is edible?


Don't eat that. It is a false morel.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4816
> Can anybody tell me if this is edible?


Anytime the steam is not merged with the sponge looking too it's a false morel. The top should be connected flush with the stem


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

It's starting to rain here, I'll have a pile of morels in a couple of days.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

nutsak said:


> It's starting to rain here, I'll have a pile of morels in a couple of days.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

nutsak said:


> Just scouted a couple of my prime hilltop spots.
> 
> No Mushrooms. The ground was so dry the I was kicking up dust just from walking.
> 
> ...


I've been checking my prime areas in Louisville almost every day over the last 2 weeks and have only found a total of 4 small greys that I have previously posted about. I have been hunting these same areas for over a decade and have seen significant fluctuations in quantity from each location every season. The undergrowth has not developed as typical where I am hunting which gives me the indication its still too early here in Jefferson County.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> I've been checking my prime areas in Louisville almost every day over the last 2 weeks and have only found a total of 4 small greys that I have previously posted about. I have been hunting these same areas for over a decade and have seen significant fluctuations in quantity from each location every season. The undergrowth has not developed as typical where I am hunting which gives me the indication its still too early here in Jefferson County.


I live just across the river and i have had zero luck. was out for three hours yesterday.


----------



## Thefunkybunch (Apr 13, 2018)

Paula-Joy said:


> I'm across the county line in Shelby. Same questions. I've got a couple hours this morning/today but don't even know WHERE to start looking. Beckly Park yesterday--clueless, got some sun, windburn, and wind stole my hat. Watched ky video on youtube. Still hopeful. No idea where to look today.


I have scouted a few spots, I'm hoping Tuesday is a good day to try again! Good luck in your search! I hope I find at least 1!


----------



## Maggie Jaicomo (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi there! I live in Indianapolis but spend a lot of time climbing in the red River gorge and would like to try and add some mushroom hunting to our trips. I know how protective people are about their spots but we are just looking for general areas to get ourselves started. 

We are trying to focus on the Red River Gorge to Lexington to Louisville (I64 corridor basically). Any input would be much appreciated! Happy Hunting y'all!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Maggie Jaicomo said:


> Hi there! I live in Indianapolis but spend a lot of time climbing in the red River gorge and would like to try and add some mushroom hunting to our trips. I know how protective people are about their spots but we are just looking for general areas to get ourselves started.
> 
> We are trying to focus on the Red River Gorge to Lexington to Louisville (I64 corridor basically). Any input would be much appreciated! Happy Hunting y'all!


Maggie, Im Vern. we have a great Ind. board, thats where you should be kiddo. Read This link. might be of interest to you for next week.
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-99#post-108456


----------



## Maggie Jaicomo (Apr 14, 2018)

vern said:


> Maggie, Im Vern. we have a great Ind. board, thats where you should be kiddo. Read This link. might be of interest to you for next week.
> https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-99#post-108456


Thanks Vern but Im not sure you understood the main point of my post. Yes I live in Indiana but spend 2-3 days each week near Lexington. I have my own spots in Indiana but would like to find some new patches in KY. But I will be sure to get out the Indiana board too!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Maggie Jaicomo said:


> Thanks Vern but Im not sure you understood the main point of my post. Yes I live in Indiana but spend 2-3 days each week near Lexington. I have my own spots in Indiana but would like to find some new patches in KY. But I will be sure to get out the Indiana board too!


oops, misunderstood.


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

I found a nice stand of dead elms. No shrooms yet but after the last few days of very warm temps and this rain we're getting now plus tomorrows rain, they are going to flush! Sacks are ready and waiting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4816
> Can anybody tell me if this is edible?


Cut it open.. If it's hollow it's safe to swallow.. If it's full of fiber you'll need a diaper..


----------



## Loafmaster (Apr 3, 2018)

I was up in Ohio over the weekend and found a few small ones in my dad's spot in his yard,there's usually 30-50 there,these were still to small but there,I'm going out in my woods today in Clark county,I'll update if I find any here in KY


----------



## Julz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi, first post. I've been trying to find some morels for the past couple of years but nada. Getting ready to go out and try my luck today. It's been raining and dreary today in Powell County around the Red River Gorge. Think I could get lucky? Also, my mom says that she heard they grow around May Apples which are starting to come up. Any truth to that? Thanks!


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

Julz said:


> Hi, first post. I've been trying to find some morels for the past couple of years but nada. Getting ready to go out and try my luck today. It's been raining and dreary today in Powell County around the Red River Gorge. Think I could get lucky? Also, my mom says that she heard they grow around May Apples which are starting to come up. Any truth to that? Thanks![/QUOTE
> You can't totally get lucky! I went yesterday in the gorge area (proven to have morels) and didnt find any. May apples are what we call "indicators". You will start seeing morels around the same time of year you start seeing may apples. Plants are photosensitive and mushrooms are not. Mushrooms fruit depending on soil temperature and moisture (conditional). Sunlight does help warm soil but may apples and morels are not mutually exclusive. I always enjoy seeing the first mature may apples of the year in my spots because it usually means I have the right time of year. Keep looking, but my spots seemed to still be about a wee to two weeks behind.
> Good luck!!


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

**You CAN get lucky. Typo in previous post said you "can't". **


----------



## Julz (Apr 15, 2018)

Ovoideo said:


> **You CAN get lucky. Typo in previous post said you "can't". **


Thanks for the info! Short run as major storm came. Hopeful, though, when it clears.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Little help, what are these? Pores on bottom, not gills


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Check out the may apples


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Little help, what are these? Pores on bottom, not gills


My best guess:

Tremetes eleganas or
Lenzites eleganas

ELEGANT TURKEY TAIL


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Check out the may apples


Wow! Those May apples are a lot more along than the May apples in my honey holes. Are you seeing morels as well?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Ovoideo said:


> Wow! Those May apples are a lot more along than the May apples in my honey holes. Are you seeing morels as well?


Thanks for the info. The may apples have been up for almost a month. Not finding any morels. Its frustrating... Should be here, I've only found one half free and it was 2 weeks ago


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Oyster?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Half free? Is it safe??? I wish I would find some no doubt morels!!!


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Oyster?


Definitely not oyster! The gills are not decurrent and the stem is too long and straight. Oysters grow in shelflike structures. I'm thinking maybe a fawn (or deer) mushroom.


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Half free? Is it safe??? I wish I would find some no doubt morels!!!


PLEASE READ before you consider eating half free morels.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Ovoideo said:


> Definitely not oyster! The gills are not decurrent and the stem is too long and straight. Oysters grow in shelflike structures. I'm thinking maybe a fawn (or deer) mushroom.


Wish you were with me ovoideo! I'm finding so many types right now and I'm new to anything besides morels! I'm from Michigan and have only hunted here in Kentucky for a couple years. I walked past anything before that wasn't a morel, but I'm trying to expand my knowledge. I sincerely do appreciate all the help. I'm spending more time looking at pics and videos trying to identify than I am looking right now lol


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

What are these?


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> What are these?


I think it may be a violet tooth. Too hard to tell for sure from photos


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Wooo-hooo!!! Finally!!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked my Hart county black patches yesterday while turkey hunting and only found 1 new. Picked it and the 2 little ones I left to grow from last Wednesday. Not only did they not grow but they deteriorated! Black season may be over here. Checked my grey/yellow patches and nothin.


----------



## Annette (Mar 3, 2018)

Finally found two little, bitty ones in my yard in Oldham County. Under a cedar.


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Half free? Is it safe??? I wish I would find some no doubt morels!!!


I've ate the half free Morels for 25 years and never had a problem with them. I'm not telling you to eat them, just letting you know my experience with them.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Cableguy said:


> View attachment 4803
> Found 29 today after 13 yesterday. Really starting to grow in Western KY. CALLOWAY County, Murray.


Good job!! Did you make it to LBL yet?


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what these are?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Terry c said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are?


Dryad’s saddle or commonly called pheasant back. Edible.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Found 1 more black this afternoon while turkey hunting. Also checked several areas that have always produced great #’s of the smaller greys/yellows and nothing. Crazy season so far.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

rick said:


> Dryad’s saddle or commonly called pheasant back. Edible.


Thanks. I might have to try the smallest one


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Terry c said:


> Thanks. I might have to try the smallest one


They are good when young but not so good as they age.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Terry c said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are?


Pheasant back. some people eat young ones but i didn't like the taste.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed a positive correlation with box turtles and morels?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

I found 2 today in Illinois. Both just shells but I only found 1 morel in that area.


----------



## davo62 (Apr 3, 2016)

nutsak said:


> I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here.
> 
> It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out.
> 
> ...


Any luck? Wet out the 14th and 15th NOTHING do you think the low temps this week will hurt the season


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> Has anyone else noticed a positive correlation with box turtles and morels?
> View attachment 4982


Yes


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Ben Fortin said:


> Yes


Ha! It's been a while since I caught any in the middle of mating - thats what I call going perpendicular! Was hunting in Missouri years ago and kept finding some of them stuck on their backs and couldn't figure out why until I saw it happening live.
That place was LOADED with morels and explains the angular bites I saw taken out of some! 

Wanted to share this as a tip for others I have noticed when covering new areas if I find a box turtle there are usually morels arround too. There is one sitting right by one of my spots that we're both waiting on to begin harvesting.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

I found these on Saturday in the same area that was producing similar size two weeks ago. The first crop was frost bitten. I left these to grow and they’ll probably end up the same. The spring weather has been detrimental to good morels in my neck of the woods in Calloway Co.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mollymac said:


> I found these on Saturday in the same area that was producing similar size two weeks ago. The first crop was frost bitten. I left these to grow and they’ll probably end up the same. The spring weather has been detrimental to good morels in my neck of the woods in Calloway Co.


Yesterday, I checked 2 of my areas in Hart county that usually produce 100-200 of that type most every year and didn't find any. They always have started popping just as the blacks are finishing.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

I went out Saturday in Logan county and found 3 black morels. Walked some new ground yesterday and didn't find anything .


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> Has anyone else noticed a positive correlation with box turtles and morels?
> View attachment 4982


Absolutely...i always see both at almost the exactly the same time year after year..


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

rick said:


> Yesterday, I checked 2 of my areas in Hart county that usually produce 100-200 of that type most every year and didn't find any. They always have started popping just as the blacks are finishing.


I found one good size black this year in the same location.


----------



## Nasdaq (Apr 2, 2018)

found 9 yesterday, and now a freeze warning tonight..ugh. finally get good precip throughout winter early spring and but the air temps refuse to cooperate.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

drove 800 miles roundtrip for these. And it was worth every mile! What a rollercoaster of a weekend. Spend about 11 hrs between yesterday and Saturday with only 3 out of SNF, then try this morning 2 blocks from where we were staying in Paducah and of course that is where we got the 7 pictured. Hoped for more but from the sound of it, we should be happy we found any. Especially considering ive never been to this part of the country.

Good memories were definitely made!


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

vern said:


> Absolutely...i always see both at almost the exactly the same time year after year..





vern said:


> Absolutely...i always see both at almost the exactly the same time year after year..


Wish I'd known that Saturday. All I knew about hunting morels was to watch the ground, and not get lost in the woods. Was excited about the turtle. my friend found turtle too. Also he found ONE morel when we'd given up and headed back to his truck along the trail. I'd invited myself along. It's not like me talking could scare the mushrooms. He cooked it up for me before I went on my way back to Ky. One little morel. Tasty. I want to find one. Is Lake Monroe day trip a possibility?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Well it seems like the season in the Louisville metro area has come to a screeching halt. I hunted 2 different areas today. One that has been producing a few blacks over the past 2 weeks and another area that I always pick decent #’s of big and small greys and yellows every year but not this year yet. Nothing found in either area!


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

my good friend in Harlan co. says they are finding them like crazy every where. I'm going up there this week end for a cupple days. whish me luck people. and I just have to say this spring has been nuts weather wise.


----------



## heliguy (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't loose faith go get those shrooms


----------



## trucolors2410 (Apr 16, 2018)

rick said:


> Well it seems like the season in the Louisville metro area has come to a screeching halt. I hunted 2 different areas today. One that has been producing a few blacks over the past 2 weeks and another area that I always pick decent #’s of big and small greys and yellows every year but not this year yet. Nothing found in either area!


I found seven yesterday in northern Nelson County and was actually surprised three of them were pretty decent size! All of them were found along the creek beds. We are headed to RRG this weekend to our favorite honey hole! Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

trucolors2410 said:


> I found seven yesterday in northern Nelson County and was actually surprised three of them were pretty decent size! All of them were found along the creek beds. We are headed to RRG this weekend to our favorite honey hole! Good luck and happy hunting!


I went to my honey hole in the gorge and struck out. Great trip, though. I did see fiddleheads, some beautiful trillium, wild ginger, and a couple GREAT bloodroot plants. And on the way out we saw a teraipin!


----------



## heliguy (Apr 11, 2014)

I found the ones i posted above yesterday 33degrees in freezing rain in McCreary co. They had been up for awhile.. But they are out there.. Eggs and morels for breakfast this morning. Good hunting Folks.


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

rick said:


> Well it seems like the season in the Louisville metro area has come to a screeching halt. I hunted 2 different areas today. One that has been producing a few blacks over the past 2 weeks and another area that I always pick decent #’s of big and small greys and yellows every year but not this year yet. Nothing found in either area!


Have you ventured into the Shelbyville area? I'm new and am hoping to day trip up to Lake Monroe to learn and maybe find my first morel. I m as close to Louisville as Shelbyville, if they are done is Louisville, is it worth looking in Shelby county?


----------



## trucolors2410 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ovoideo said:


> I went to my honey hole in the gorge and struck out. Great trip, though. I did see fiddleheads, some beautiful trillium, wild ginger, and a couple GREAT bloodroot plants. And on the way out we saw a teraipin!


When were you guys down there? We are headed down Friday morning. Here is a pic from Sundays find!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Paula-Joy said:


> Have you ventured into the Shelbyville area? I'm new and am hoping to day trip up to Lake Monroe to learn and maybe find my first morel. I m as close to Louisville as Shelbyville, if they are done is Louisville, is it worth looking in Shelby county?


I haven’t hunted the Shelbyville area and rarely have I seen any posts of finds in that area. I do think the blacks could very possibly be finished in the Louisville area but I don’t think many yellows and/or greys have popped yet. Should be showing up soon.


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

I found 2 half free this evening.


----------



## Judiraz (Mar 31, 2018)

ID PLEASE!! This is our first morel! I've never eaten one before and just want verification before we do!!
Found around a cedar on a west facing slope.


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

You've definitely found a morel! It looks slightly frost bitten, but still perfectly edible! Sauté with butter and add a little salt! Enjoy


----------



## Ovoideo (Apr 7, 2018)

Ovoideo said:


> You've definitely found a morel! It looks slightly frost bitten, but still perfectly edible! Sauté with butter and add a little salt! Enjoy





Judiraz said:


> ID PLEASE!! This is our first morel! I've never eaten one before and just want verification before we do!!
> Found around a cedar on a west facing slope.


Where in KY are you Judiraz?


----------



## Judiraz (Mar 31, 2018)

Ovoideo said:


> You've definitely found a morel! It looks slightly frost bitten, but still perfectly edible! Sauté with butter and add a little salt! Enjoy


Frostbitten for sure! We had snow yesterday in Estill County.


----------



## Judiraz (Mar 31, 2018)

Estill County


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

This is in Louisville bullitt county border, been watching this one for a few days, grey has gotten a tad bit bigger from saturday but not much and the only one i found so far in my honey holes around here, are yellows up anywhere around this area if not does anybody know an area where they been finding some bc im willing to drive this weekend to a differnet county so i can hunt some, i dont want to lose out 2nd year in a role lol


----------



## YellaMorchella (Apr 18, 2018)

Howdy everyone, new here, Christian County..... anyone seen anything close to me... not trying to steal honey holes , just looking for a general area to hunt worth hunting


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> This is in Louisville bullitt county border, been watching this one for a few days, grey has gotten a tad bit bigger from saturday but not much and the only one i found so far in my honey holes around here, are yellows up anywhere around this area if not does anybody know an area where they been finding some bc im willing to drive this weekend to a differnet county so i can hunt some, i dont want to lose out 2nd year in a role lol


Gard that dude with your life..lol


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Haven't found anything in Barren Co. Yet.. getting really discouraged. May not find any.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Found more small morels in private woods in Calloway Co yesterday. This the third fruiting in the same area. Something tells me it’s probably the final fruiting but I’ll check again in a few days since I left three of the freshest ones to grow. Hopefully these will not get frost bitten like the previous finds. Left a few that were past prime.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Gonna go out today after work and try my luck. First time hunter in KY and can't seen to find any... got a small wood lot behind the house haven't seen any there and permission to hunt in another area, same story nothing. Trying to figure out some more areas to search. Just don't wanna get skunked  really would love to find some.


----------



## neguyinky (Apr 17, 2018)

I am a fist time hunter, though I've hunted wild edibles for years. I looked in Jefferson Co for a couple hours yesterday and saw TONS of Mayapples, but no Morels. I was trying to look under dead standing or dying trees. I wonder how far out from the trunk I should be looking. Also, is it possible that the season is over? How about sunnier areas that otherwise fit the bill?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey neguyinky, being fairly new to morels as well (third year), take this advice however you'd like. But I can tell you that I used to get excited when I'd see mayapples because people say they grow in the same areas as morels. While this is true that the 2 are often found in the same type of environment, I personally don't use mayapples as any sort of indicator that there will be morels around. I do, however, use them to gauge how warm an area might be/ what stage of growth the morels may be in. Now I know that I've read posts about how this is inaccurate because morels depend on soil and moisture where as the mayapples depend on light but all I'm saying is that when I find the big boy morels, there most certainly isn't any small mayappless around and when I find small morels, there isnt any giant mayapples around either. Hope this helps. And don't bother looking down unless you're in the red zone!!!

Rook


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh, and the distance away from the base really seems to depend on tree diameter. That usually dictates how far out the root system of the tree stretches. And no, imo the seasons not over but that all depends where you are I guess.


neguyinky said:


> I am a fist time hunter, though I've hunted wild edibles for years. I looked in Jefferson Co for a couple hours yesterday and saw TONS of Mayapples, but no Morels. I was trying to look under dead standing or dying trees. I wonder how far out from the trunk I should be looking. Also, is it possible that the season is over? How about sunnier areas that otherwise fit the bill?


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally got out in the woods today in Oldham county. I could only stay out for about an hour because I had a procedure on my neck last week and it was killing me to look down. We checked four spots and I did find three tiny 1" morels, one gray and two blondes. I marked them and gave them some cover since we're expecting a freeze Friday. How long should I leave them to grow? Hopefully it's a sign of more to come but this crazy weather is driving me nuts.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

aww man!!! the next seven days all in the sixties for the high and all 40s for lows and everything is finaly turning green around me. I think its really about to happen this time. I know lots of folks all over the state have been finding for a while. but in my areas it just aint been happening yet. poplars just started turning green with in the last 4 or 5 days maples are kicking in to


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> This is in Louisville bullitt county border, been watching this one for a few days, grey has gotten a tad bit bigger from saturday but not much and the only one i found so far in my honey holes around here, are yellows up anywhere around this area if not does anybody know an area where they been finding some bc im willing to drive this weekend to a differnet county so i can hunt some, i dont want to lose out 2nd year in a role lol


That grey is the type that will grow for 1-3 weeks depending upon the weather and will become a big yellow.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Wife and I searched a few patches today in Hart county that have been dependable producers of yellows and greys for the past 15+ years and struck out again. I’ve never experienced a season this late arriving. Hopefully they will start popping soon.


----------



## Bugjuice (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello everyone I'm new to the forum but have been keeping up with everybody's input for a while. I've been hunting these for several years. Its a great way to get our kids out and enjoy the out doors and not video games for awhile. We have been out several times this year with no luck finally today found about 45 small ones a lot was drying up or frost bit not sure. Happy hunting to all!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Bugjuice said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to the forum but have been keeping up with everybody's input for a while. I've been hunting these for several years. Its a great way to get our kids out and enjoy the out doors and not video games for awhile. We have been out several times this year with no luck finally today found about 45 small ones a lot was drying up or frost bit not sure. Happy hunting to all!!


Awesome! What county?


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Went out for a few minutes this afternoon in Logan county and found 4 black morels. It's been a very spotty year for them.


----------



## Bugjuice (Apr 19, 2018)

rick said:


> Awesome! What county?


Barren county around barren river lake


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

rick said:


> I haven’t hunted the Shelbyville area and rarely have I seen any posts of finds in that area. I do think the blacks could very possibly be finished in the Louisville area but I don’t think many yellows and/or greys have popped yet. Should be showing up soon.


I'm trying to remain optimistic and hoping its still just a case of the yets instead of the year that morels did not grow well in Kentucky. I am expecting that greys & yellows will really start to come up in the greater Louisville area over the next 1-2 weeks - much later than any season of recent years. Found 3 half-free morels today in public park area very close to the train tracks.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

The rain we have been getting on northen kentucky is exactly what we needed. The cold snap Friday night is nothing to worry about. The most harm this should do is blacked the tips of any morels hay are already growing. However from my observations the morels this year they are late late late in the season.

I haven't seen much at all as far as mycelium and only recently did I notice anything breaking the soil and blooming. The recent rain brought enough moisture for the may apples to pop and spread but we still need some consecutive warm nights for morels to really take off and go big.

I expect a lot of southern Kentucky to bring out bags full of blacks and greys this weekend. But northern Kentucky and southern Ohio is still about 7 - 14 days away from seeing big yellows.

This is all just my prediction from observing the weather and underbrush growth this year compared to he previous 4 years in the area. 

EVERYTHING it the dogwoood trees is on a 2 - 3 week delay.

Don't give up on the season yet. 

I don't call it over until we have 4 or 5 consecutive days of dry weather with temps in the low high 80's.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Found a few today here in Floyd County


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2018)

New to the forum. My first post. Glad to be here. Been looking for about a week and haven’t seen any. I live in Spencer county and usually find a few out in the woods behind the house before going on a major hunt. No luck yet. Happy hunting.


----------



## Tydus (Apr 3, 2018)

Went out today for first time this year. Found two small poplar morels about an inch tall. We are in grant county northern ky.


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> Gonna go out today after work and try my luck. First time hunter in KY and can't seen to find any... got a small wood lot behind the house haven't seen any there and permission to hunt in another area, same story nothing. Trying to figure out some more areas to search. Just don't wanna get skunked  really would love to find some.





neguyinky said:


> I am a fist time hunter, though I've hunted wild edibles for years. I looked in Jefferson Co for a couple hours yesterday and saw TONS of Mayapples, but no Morels. I was trying to look under dead standing or dying trees. I wonder how far out from the trunk I should be looking. Also, is it possible that the season is over? How about sunnier areas that otherwise fit the bill?


New too, no luck. Gonna hit the road away from Louisville. The Indiana group thread --they are meeting up somewhere--Monroe Lake Indiana. Not like me to travel, but eating one was my downfall. It DID taste good. or I was starving after three hours hunting. or both. good luck.


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Hey neguyinky, being fairly new to morels as well (third year), take this advice however you'd like. But I can tell you that I used to get excited when I'd see mayapples because people say they grow in the same areas as morels. While this is true that the 2 are often found in the same type of environment, I personally don't use mayapples as any sort of indicator that there will be morels around. I do, however, use them to gauge how warm an area might be/ what stage of growth the morels may be in. Now I know that I've read posts about how this is inaccurate because morels depend on soil and moisture where as the mayapples depend on light but all I'm saying is that when I find the big boy morels, there most certainly isn't any small mayappless around and when I find small morels, there isnt any giant mayapples around either. Hope this helps. And don't bother looking down unless you're in the red zone!!!
> 
> Rook


red zone?


----------



## mjmarch2 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tydus said:


> Went out today for first time this year. Found two small poplar morels about an inch tall. We are in grant county northern ky.


What part of Grant County you in? I'm in Crittenden and have not seen any yet. I've been hunting for around 15 years and probably only had 3 good years out of that. Get my hopes up every year but usually just end up disappointed. It is definitely a late spring this year. I normally start looking at the beginning of April but always seems to peak around tax day. The growth in the woods is nowhere near where it usually is by this time.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Bugjuice said:


> Barren county around barren river lake


Hey I live just outside Glasgow, where around the lake did u look I'm off today and may go look myself, any advice?


----------



## Richard Hollandsworth (Apr 20, 2018)

Owensboro area here. I've always heard dead or dying elms are a great place to look, but I've been having bad luck the past couple years using this method. Any other trees or locations good for morels?


----------



## Tydus (Apr 3, 2018)

mjmarch2 said:


> What part of Grant County you in? I'm in Crittenden and have not seen any yet. I've been hunting for around 15 years and probably only had 3 good years out of that. Get my hopes up every year but usually just end up disappointed. It is definitely a late spring this year. I normally start looking at the beginning of April but always seems to peak around tax day. The growth in the woods is nowhere near where it usually is by this time.


I live in bromley ky I just hunt in grant county, crittenden is a good area to look. Those were the first two of the season and very late for me also. I usually make our first finds the first week of April. Last three years were April 4th , April 2nd , and March 29th. This year will be great, by Sunday there will be plenty to be found. Start in poplar groves and creek bottoms around sycamores. Good luck


----------



## Tydus (Apr 3, 2018)

Richard Hollandsworth said:


> Owensboro area here. I've always heard dead or dying elms are a great place to look, but I've been having bad luck the past couple years using this method. Any other trees or locations good for morels?


Creek bottoms around sycamore trees and also poplar trees/tulip trees are always a good bet.


----------



## Tydus (Apr 3, 2018)

Tydus said:


> I live in bromley ky I just hunt in grant county, crittenden is a good area to look. Those were the first two of the season and very late for me also. I usually make our first finds the first week of April. Last three years were April 4th , April 2nd , and March 29th. This year will be great, by Sunday there will be plenty to be found. Start in poplar groves and creek bottoms around sycamores. Good luck


I hunt in crittenden area every year , the key is to find the old growth forest in that area and early in the season I do well in bottoms and moves up the hills as season progresses.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Check out this whopper I found today in Oldham county! I didn't pick it, it was broken off near the babies I found the other day. Not much else going on here


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

I just refer to the circle around a target tree as the red zone. Finding them in random spots happens, but not often enough to waste valuable tree finding time just staring at the ground.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Found only 2 today in jefferson county my other gray i was watching several days ago was shrivled up and broke and dead so went ahead and picked the small grey today, does anyone know any counties that are doing great for yellows right now?? Bc im trying to go out this weekend and find some somewhere and would appreciate the advice,


----------



## Fltoiachic (Feb 28, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here.
> 
> It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out.
> 
> ...


Hello, over here in the far SW corner of of the State, my daughter in law FINALLY found a baby this afternoon. Left it to grow a few more days, but, definitely hoping the tides have turned......


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I went out earlier today. 

Morels - 0

Golf balls - 14

I have to admit that the ground moisture is perfect in some areas.

Should be a decent weekend down in southern Kentucky


----------



## Julz (Apr 15, 2018)

I’m in Powell County. Went out yesterday and today and found nada. Even went to a honey whole. Won’t get to hunt again until Tuesday and Wednesday. But that’s when the rains start back. :-(.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2018)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Hey neguyinky, being fairly new to morels as well (third year), take this advice however you'd like. But I can tell you that I used to get excited when I'd see mayapples because people say they grow in the same areas as morels. While this is true that the 2 are often found in the same type of environment, I personally don't use mayapples as any sort of indicator that there will be morels around. I do, however, use them to gauge how warm an area might be/ what stage of growth the morels may be in. Now I know that I've read posts about how this is inaccurate because morels depend on soil and moisture where as the mayapples depend on light but all I'm saying is that when I find the big boy morels, there most certainly isn't any small mayappless around and when I find small morels, there isnt any giant mayapples around either. Hope this helps. And don't bother looking down unless you're in the red zone!!!
> 
> Rook


Great advice as I was trying to gain knowledge on the morel versus mayapple relationship as well. Thanks!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey gang,
Graves county here... I've looked almost everyday for over a month now in areas that typically are productive. The may apples are over a foot tall, temps and moisture seem spot on. However, I had only found 2 "half frees'" until this Tuesday. I actually found (3) little 2" morels. One was a grey and 2 blondes... I found two within 5 minutes of looking and 30 feet of each other and then scoured the area 22 acres for 9.5 hours one day and 6 the next. Still only have 3 morels to show for it. I'm just hoping, like everyone else that the warmer weather and more consistent nights above freezing will turn them on a bit more. I don't think all hope is gone, its just an oddball year. I'll be hard at it this weekend and am hoping to share some shroom pics! Will keep you posted, good luck everyone! Frustratedly yours, SSgt. White...


----------



## Tydus (Apr 3, 2018)

Found 5 in northern ky should be good to go by Monday or so with warmer temps coming. All small less than 2”.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone know what these might be?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Anyone know what these might be?


They are in the Pholiota group. I can't really tell which one, just by the picture


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

jack said:


> They are in the Pholiota group. I can't really tell which one, just by the picture


Thank you. Just needed a place to start researching


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Been in the woods the past 2 days turkey hunting in Hart county but decided to check several patches that produced a few earlier this season. Found 1 mature black. I have picked these patches for the past 19 years and usually pick a few hundred every season divided pretty even between blacks, greys and yellows. Easily the worst season I have ever had.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

Went out this morning again in Jefferson County . 
1 pheasant back
3 golf balls 
0 morrels
Crazy season


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Hey gang,
> Graves county here... I've looked almost everyday for over a month now in areas that typically are productive. The may apples are over a foot tall, temps and moisture seem spot on. However, I had only found 2 "half frees'" until this Tuesday. I actually found (3) little 2" morels. One was a grey and 2 blondes... I found two within 5 minutes of looking and 30 feet of each other and then scoured the area 22 acres for 9.5 hours one day and 6 the next. Still only have 3 morels to show for it. I'm just hoping, like everyone else that the warmer weather and more consistent nights above freezing will turn them on a bit more. I don't think all hope is gone, its just an oddball year. I'll be hard at it this weekend and am hoping to share some shroom pics! Will keep you posted, good luck everyone! Frustratedly yours, SSgt. White...


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

SSgt,
We postponed our departure from MI for Bath Co based on what I'm reading here. Plan on 4 days of hunting 4/26-4/30. Thoughts?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Tony&Toni said:


> SSgt,
> We postponed our departure from MI for Bath Co based on what I'm reading here. Plan on 4 days of hunting 4/26-4/30. Thoughts?


I'm from Michigan originally (Clare/Isabella county)-just a side note. I am really sorry to report that its just not happening here this season. I can't explain why... Conditions seem to be ideal, ground moisture is proper, soil temps are into the mid to upper 50's. Its just a really strange deal this year. I've spent more time than ever looking and haven't found but 3 morels. Just not sure what to tell everyone except that I feel your pain! Maybe check in with Indiana? Tomorrow I'm going to go to LBL (Land Between the Lakes), but I've not heard or seen anything happening there either. The weather has turned nice, maybe we will get a few more flushes, but I wouldn't advise travelling here based on the results around here. Wish I had better news, but that's all I can tell you right now. Big time bummer!!!


----------



## Nasdaq (Apr 2, 2018)

Hard to imagine these temp swings NOT having a huge impact. Usually all it takes is one or two, and we've had several of them.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Nasdaq said:


> Hard to imagine these temp swings NOT having a huge impact. Usually all it takes is one or two, and we've had several of them.


I agree Nasdaq. I'm not throwing in the towel, I'm still going to get out there and look. I looked this morning and plan on a day of it tomorrow. However, if I'm being honest, I'd advise against driving 8 hours to come and find nothing. It could turn out to be a really good couple of weeks, but I don't feel comfortable telling someone to travel 2 states down at this point.


----------



## Nasdaq (Apr 2, 2018)

Yeah @SSgt.CWhite, this is latest arriving spring I can remember. We'll just have to see where it goes from here. Could be a dynamite couple of weeks or a dud. I'm going to wait until the rain moves through and try it again.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Was a good day 47 total


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I'm from Michigan originally (Clare/Isabella county)-just a side note. I am really sorry to report that its just not happening here this season. I can't explain why... Conditions seem to be ideal, ground moisture is proper, soil temps are into the mid to upper 50's. Its just a really strange deal this year. I've spent more time than ever looking and haven't found but 3 morels. Just not sure what to tell everyone except that I feel your pain! Maybe check in with Indiana? Tomorrow I'm going to go to LBL (Land Between the Lakes), but I've not heard or seen anything happening there either. The weather has turned nice, maybe we will get a few more flushes, but I wouldn't advise travelling here based on the results around here. Wish I had better news, but that's all I can tell you right now. Big time bummer!!!


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks so much for replying. I have $300+ invested in a cabin where we found 350 whites/tans last year 4/17/17. So, we are going to give it a shot. We love KY anyway. I'll send you a report afterwards!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5251
> Was a good day 47 total


What county?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice!


Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5251
> Was a good day 47 total[/QUOT


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> What county?


I live in MI Monroe county and we intend to hunt in KY Bath County


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

Tony&Toni said:


> I live in MI Monroe county and we intend to hunt in KY Bath County


Oops My bad


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5251
> Was a good day 47 total


What part of Kentucky are you in? Nice find.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

nutsak said:


> I went out earlier today.
> 
> Morels - 0
> 
> ...


Nutsak, what part of northern Kentucky are you in? I'm in Oldham county and things are really slow here.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> View attachment 5240
> Been in the woods the past 2 days turkey hunting in Hart county but decided to check several patches that produced a few earlier this season. Found 1 mature black. I have picked these patches for the past 19 years and usually pick a few hundred every season divided pretty even between blacks, greys and yellows. Easily the worst season I have ever had.


Rick,
You don't know how sad this makes me. I depend on your reports to guage my season. Lisa


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tydus said:


> Found 5 in northern ky should be good to go by Monday or so with warmer temps coming. All small less than 2”.


Let's hope you're right!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Decided to look one more time!!!! Booom!!!! All within 20 yards of each other. Low lying area along a drainage ditch


----------



## James Clark (Apr 12, 2018)

Moved here from Indiana have lots of land in Lewis county lower Kenny area. Been out 4 times miles of walking nothing. My papa said the next two weeks am I just 2 excited. My leg muscles at definitely feeling it. I miss the flat land north of Indy but I love this country


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Tony&Toni said:


> Oops My bad


No worries. Found some of the largest morels I've ever seen today! Went out in an area that is usually an early spot and they were "past prime" but still good. All within 20 yards and all big. Down in the end of a drainage ditch. I was celebrating like I had won the lottery lol! More rain coming and I've got renewed spirits now! Best of luck on your hunt


----------



## pirogue66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just my opinion.....but if you're finding blacks(albeit way past prime)....then ya still have a week or so of yellows to go.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

myfinds712 said:


> What part of Kentucky are you in? Nice find.


Eastern Kentucky in Floyd County


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Vern, what's going on with you? Haven't heard word from you in too long now


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

myfinds712 said:


> Rick,
> You don't know how sad this makes me. I depend on your reports to guage my season. Lisa


I’m sorry also that my reports have been so darn full of pessimism. That’s certainly not my intent. I checked a few other patches today that have always been excellent for picking small yellows and greys and some blacks in Hart. I was last in these patches 10 days ago and was skunked that day. Today I found 1 mature black with a brittle stem and nothing else! Not giving up yet however after just seeing the radar showing a decent warm rain in southwest and south central KY. All of my predictions have been a bust this season so how about one more. This rain should pop those yellows and greys!


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> I’m sorry also that my reports have been so darn full of pessimism. That’s certainly not my intent. I checked a few other patches today that have always been excellent for picking small yellows and greys and some blacks in Hart. I was last in these patches 10 days ago and was skunked that day. Today I found 1 mature black with a brittle stem and nothing else! Not giving up yet however after just seeing the radar showing a decent warm rain in southwest and south central KY. All of my predictions have been a bust this season so how about one more. This rain should pop those yellows and greys!


I don't see you as being pessimistic at all...it's just the sad reality. I'm so hoping that this rain brings them on. At this point I'd be happy with just one good meal of them. I have three babies marked so hopefully that is a good sigh. I appreciate all of your reports regardless of what they are. You've been a good teacher for me. Good luck!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Vern, what's going on with you? Haven't heard word from you in too long now


What do you say SSgt, been real busy on the Indiana board putting our 1st Foray together.
was there all weekend, had about twenty five there...hunting sucked but we had a fantastic time.
one more week and i think shit will start popping for Ky. and Ind.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

One of the indicators for the yellows and greys I rely on is the blooming of the wild iris. I covered a lot of ground the past 3 days and saw a lot of wild iris plants but no blooms yet. Well I arrived home this afternoon and checked on my transplanted wild iris patch and guess what I saw. 2 wild iris flowers just starting to open! Come on rain! Btw, for those that aren’t familiar with the wild iris, my avatar on this site is of wild irises blooming.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

vern said:


> What do you say SSgt, been real busy on the Indiana board putting our 1st Foray together.
> was there all weekend, had about twenty five there...hunting sucked but we had a fantastic time.
> one more week and i think shit will start popping for Ky. and Ind.


Vern! I was getting worried buddy. You're a staple on here. I finally found a good batch of morels yesterday. 16 and they were very large... Just finished our second meal of them. I think its about to get moving here. Anyway, I was just wondering about you... Its just not the same on here without you bud! Good luck!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Vern! I was getting worried buddy. You're a staple on here. I finally found a good batch of morels yesterday. 16 and they were very large... Just finished our second meal of them. I think its about to get moving here. Anyway, I was just wondering about you... Its just not the same on here without you bud! Good luck!


Well thank you for your kind words my man. wish i was doing as good as you..lol. been bad here but im felling real good about next weekend, perfect conditions.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

vern said:


> Well thank you for your kind words my man. wish i was doing as good as you..lol. been bad here but im felling real good about next weekend, perfect conditions.


No worries. I hunted my ass off this weekend! I didn't find anything until last night... In a spot I've walked past 50 times in the last 2 weeks. I had never found anything in that spot before and it was loaded. I was hooping and a hollering when I saw them hahaha! The things we do... Anyway, I have a feeling we are just a couple weeks behind "the norm" and aside from fewer blacks being found, it should be good to the finish. I saw a few little yellows (blondes) that were literally barely poked up through the dirt yesterday. I'm also on the south-western edge of Kentucky, so we typically are a little ahead of you up there anyway. I guess only time will tell, but the almost 12 hours of rain we've had won't hurt. Its dry in a lot of places, despite all the early flooding. Here's willing you some jumbos' my man


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Found one black, one grey, and one yellow searching 4 different wooded areas repeatedly over Fri/Sat/Sun and covered a lot of ground.
Was more excited about finding a single antler shed with 6 points this weekend.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Grey morel.


----------



## Nasdaq (Apr 2, 2018)

Rainfall last 24 hours


----------



## johnhenry (Apr 18, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> No worries. I hunted my ass off this weekend! I didn't find anything until last night... In a spot I've walked past 50 times in the last 2 weeks. I had never found anything in that spot before and it was loaded. I was hooping and a hollering when I saw them hahaha! The things we do... Anyway, I have a feeling we are just a couple weeks behind "the norm" and aside from fewer blacks being found, it should be good to the finish. I saw a few little yellows (blondes) that were literally barely poked up through the dirt yesterday. I'm also on the south-western edge of Kentucky, so we typically are a little ahead of you up there anyway. I guess only time will tell, but the almost 12 hours of rain we've had won't hurt. Its dry in a lot of places, despite all the early flooding. Here's willing you some jumbos' my man


Glad to see this report. I'm up on the KY/IL line.... hunting some in KY, some in IL and I'm still 0-for-the-season. Been out several hours for 3 weekends in a row. I'm really hoping it's just been too cold. I've gotten reports of some small finds in my area, mainly of blacks and very small greys, and in very small quantities. It's been plenty wet here. If it really has been the cold weather causing the delay... the forecast for the next week is highs from the mid to high 60s and lows in the mid 40s to mid-50s. I'm not sure that will be warm enough to have them popping by this coming weekend. What does everyone else think of the prospects for far Western KY?


----------



## GWbaldknob (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm really frustrated. Looked for several days and can only find nice looking false morels. I'm in Bagdad, Franklin county area.


----------



## GWbaldknob (Apr 21, 2018)

False Morel - Note that the center is NOT hollow. They're pretty but not edible.


----------



## Stray Maggie (Apr 23, 2018)

I found 7 nice morels today here in Breathitt County. It's been slim pickings here also. I've gone out several times, but nothing's happening. I have some ramps in the frig, so I'm going to make good use of the 7 I found today and fry up some potatoes and ramps to go along with them. Hopefully, after this rain today, there will be many more popping up.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Glad to see this forum coming together and leaders being established with there expertise and solid advice for those new to the shroom experience..friendships will be made and experiences shared and over the remainder of this season and the next, bonds will be made that will take this forum to the next level. also dont forget to have a little fun here, its good for the soul..
Good luck to all of us and happy hunting..


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

vern said:


> Glad to see this forum coming together and leaders being established with there expertise and solid advice for those new to the shroom experience..friendships will be made and experiences shared and over the remainder of this season and the next, bonds will be made that will take this forum to the next level. also dont forget to have a little fun here, its good for the soul..
> Good luck to all of us and happy hunting..


I'm soaked to ge bone. 
Found 3 golf balls and a box turtle shell. 

I need to hit up some new spots and save these until the weekend. 

I decided to bail on the mountain mushroom festival because it's 3.5 hours away and I'm still shroomless.

I'm going to take my son out this weekend instead and hope he can see what I can't! 

Either I am going blind or the morels are hiding from me? I'm not sure but if I don't find any this coming weekend I'm moving out of Kentucky...


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

GWbaldknob said:


> False Morel - Note that the center is NOT hollow. They're pretty but not edible.
> View attachment 5325


Biggest tell on that is the cap is not connect at the base to the stem. 

( and that it's not hollow )

They also smell like a decaying foot that somebody farted on.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> Found one black, one grey, and one yellow searching 4 different wooded areas repeatedly over Fri/Sat/Sun and covered a lot of ground.
> Was more excited about finding a single antler shed with 6 points this weekend.


That 13 point buck is probably eating all your mushrooms dude! 

They are hungry this year because it was such a harsh winter!


----------



## Judiraz (Mar 31, 2018)

Today’s pickings. The larger one have been in the spot for awhile, the smaller ones are new and there are some babies poking thru. Happy it rained!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

nutsak said:


> I'm soaked to ge bone.
> Found 3 golf balls and a box turtle shell.
> 
> I need to hit up some new spots and save these until the weekend.
> ...


The easy answer is to keep doing what you are doing and take up Golf. you will save a ton on golf balls..keep your eyes peeled for a glove and a 9 iron...


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

i found 6 big ones this morning under ash trees. they was almost at the stage of being to old. I got em just in time, on top of that I only had a hour to hunt I'm definatly going back.. oh yea my trip to Harlan was a bust people had already been through every where we looked. but lots of other people were finding shit loads just not us.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Found this huge yellow in Oldham county today and two small grays. We were on the four wheeler going to the spot to check the babies I've marked and in the middle of a field between a cedar and a walnut I spotted this big one, I yelled Whoa! Back up! This season is so strange, we've spent many hours checking our normal spots and nothing but three tiny babies and then this. Needless to say the hunt was on which I did find the two grays by themselves under cedars. Hopefully there's still hope.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> The easy answer is to keep doing what you are doing and take up Golf. you will save a ton on golf balls..keep your eyes peeled for a glove and a 9 iron...


hit river bottoms vern on the high walls and flats above where its flooded. I did good like that this morning found big pretty shrooms


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Decided to get out this afternoon following the rain and I was expecting to find some small freshly popped greys and yellows. I hunted this spot last Monday and didn’t find any that day. What a difference a week makes! Picked 26 1-4 inch yellows and several were farther along than I expected. This was in the Louisville metro area all near ash and elm trees in a creek bottom.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

myfinds712 said:


> Found this huge yellow in Oldham county today and two small grays. We were on the four wheeler going to the spot to check the babies I've marked and in the middle of a field between a cedar and a walnut I spotted this big one, I yelled Whoa! Back up! This season is so strange, we've spent many hours checking our normal spots and nothing but three tiny babies and then this. Needless to say the hunt was on which I did find the two grays by themselves under cedars. Hopefully there's still hope.


Did the 3 babies get any bigger?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> hit river bottoms vern on the high walls and flats above where its flooded. I did good like that this morning found big pretty shrooms


Ian, thanks so much for the advice but at 64 with a very bad back and emphysema pal, not likely you will find me around any river bottoms when i find plenty five min. from home...lol.
By the way...i cant seem to figure out what this has to do with a quote about Nutsak's Golf game...


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

vern said:


> Ian, thanks so much for the advice but at 64 with a very bad back and emphysema pal, not likely you will find me around any river bottoms when i find plenty five min. from home...lol.
> By the way...i cant seem to figure out what this has to do with a quote about Nutsak's Golf game...


Oh hi Vern, where you been; catch any yet?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

rick said:


> Did the 3 babies get any bigger?


How long do they need to grow?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Oh hi Vern, where you been; catch any yet?


What say Mr Owl...been real busy for a while but now i am ready to get down to the real business of finding me some dinner to fry up..lol...Let the games begin my friend


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> Did the 3 babies get any bigger?


Just barely, they are blondes and growing slowly. One looks like it's a goner. I'll try to take pictures tomorrow. That big one sure surprised me though.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> View attachment 5339
> View attachment 5340
> View attachment 5341
> Decided to get out this afternoon following the rain and I was expecting to find some small freshly popped greys and yellows. I hunted this spot last Monday and didn’t find any that day. What a difference a week makes! Picked 26 1-4 inch yellows and several were farther along than I expected. This was in the Louisville metro area all near ash and elm trees in a creek bottom.


Good to hear Rick!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

vern said:


> The easy answer is to keep doing what you are doing and take up Golf. you will save a ton on golf balls..keep your eyes peeled for a glove and a 9 iron...


Hahahaha! You crack me up brother


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> No worries. I hunted my ass off this weekend! I didn't find anything until last night... In a spot I've walked past 50 times in the last 2 weeks. I had never found anything in that spot before and it was loaded. I was hooping and a hollering when I saw them hahaha! The things we do... Anyway, I have a feeling we are just a couple weeks behind "the norm" and aside from fewer blacks being found, it should be good to the finish. I saw a few little yellows (blondes) that were literally barely poked up through the dirt yesterday. I'm also on the south-western edge of Kentucky, so we typically are a little ahead of you up there anyway. I guess only time will tell, but the almost 12 hours of rain we've had won't hurt. Its dry in a lot of places, despite all the early flooding. Here's willing you some jumbos' my man


Sarge, are you currently active duty or retired sir....oops, didn't mean to say "sir", i know that you work for a living..lmao. Thanks for your service, I was Army at the end of Vietnam..pencil pusher..lol


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

vern said:


> Sarge, are you currently active duty or retired sir....oops, didn't mean to say "sir", i know that you work for a living..lmao. Thanks for your service, I was Army at the end of Vietnam..pencil pusher..lol


Thank you for your service! I was active duty Air Force, part of the 71st Rescue Squadron from 2001-2009. I loved my time and miss it dearly! Sadly in 2009, Obama decided our military was too large and there was no longer a place for a bunch of us... Best of times, worst of times lol. The Lord had/has other plans for me I guess. I would gladly serve again though... Too bad we get too old lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

A ******* family's only son returns home from college. The father asks, "Well son, you done gone to college, so you must be perty smart. Why don't you speak some math fer' us?" The son says, "Pi R _squared_." The father yells, "Why son, they ain't teached ya nothin'! _Pies are round_, _cornbread are square_."


----------



## mjmarch2 (Apr 17, 2015)

Found a couple in Northern KY (Crittenden) on Sunday. Unfortunately found them as I was rolling over them with the lawnmower. As you can see from the pic the lawnmower won. Going to go out tomorrow evening. Hoping the rain will make them pop.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> Ian, thanks so much for the advice but at 64 with a very bad back and emphysema pal, not likely you will find me around any river bottoms when i find plenty five min. from home...lol.
> By the way...i cant seem to figure out what this has to do with a quote about Nutsak's Golf game...


lol I ment for that message to be for the one you said that you haven't been having much luck. hope you find a mess of em. this year shore aint been the best for me eather. but I feel the rest of this week and week end will be the peak of season for south east ky. I got the feeling its about to start getting hot after that.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

what is eating just the tip tops off the morels I been finding they 4-5 inches tall so I know it aint a turtle. birds maybe? just wondering


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Found 2 more yellows this afternoon while searching a different creek bottom. This creek didn’t have nearly as many of my target trees (elm, ash and sycamore) and it showed in the lack of morels.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> what is eating just the tip tops off the morels I been finding they 4-5 inches tall so I know it aint a turtle. birds maybe? just wondering


Who knows...its mating season, might have been a female Morel..


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone??? Growing on some dead wood, looked like hickory or maple.


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

nutsak said:


> The rain we have been getting on northen kentucky is exactly what we needed. The cold snap Friday night is nothing to worry about. The most harm this should do is blacked the tips of any morels hay are already growing. However from my observations the morels this year they are late late late in the season.
> 
> I haven't seen much at all as far as mycelium and only recently did I notice anything breaking the soil and blooming. The recent rain brought enough moisture for the may apples to pop and spread but we still need some consecutive warm nights for morels to really take off and go big.
> 
> ...


New, not giving up. Can you give me any general suggestions of parks or preserves or areas to look in Jefferson County Ky(Louisville), Shelby County, or over I64 bridge New Albany? I haven't met someone in this area yet, but i learned several things from the Indiana Foray group I'd like to try out today. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Richard Hollandsworth (Apr 20, 2018)

Going out this morning wish me luck . -Daviess county Owensboro area


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Paula-Joy said:


> New, not giving up. Can you give me any general suggestions of parks or preserves or areas to look in Jefferson County Ky(Louisville), Shelby County, or over I64 bridge New Albany? I haven't met someone in this area yet, but i learned several things from the Indiana Foray group I'd like to try out today. Thanks in advance.


My Ky friends...i met @Paula-Joy at our new Indiana Foray this past weekend. she is a newbie with a big heart and really needs your help getting started. please see what you can do to get her pointed in the right direction, thanks Vern


----------



## neguyinky (Apr 17, 2018)

vern said:


> My Ky friends...i met @Paula-Joy at our new Indiana Foray this past weekend. she is a newbie with a big heart and really needs your help getting started. please see what you can do to get her pointed in the right direction, thanks Vern


I am new here too. I've been taking the shotgun approach. I think I picked a bad year to start though. :/


----------



## neguyinky (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh... I have a question about sustainability. I generally leave a good portion of wild edibles so that they can regrow. I understand mushrooms are the fruit of the fungus so this is in some ways different. What about leaving some behind for spores to develop or anything like that?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

neguyinky said:


> Oh... I have a question about sustainability. I generally leave a good portion of wild edibles so that they can regrow. I understand mushrooms are the fruit of the fungus so this is in some ways different. What about leaving some behind for spores to develop or anything like that?


My friend, unfortunately the shotgun approach sometimes is the only way to get started. it can take several seasons to develop enough good spots that will sustain you for the years to follow. you just have to stick with it until you have success.
as far as being to late..not true, the best of the season is just coming now. over the next two weeks they will be easier and easier to spot. just dont forget where they were for the next season..lol. good luck pal and take any advice that comes along here on the board...Vern


----------



## davo62 (Apr 3, 2016)

Richard Hollandsworth said:


> Going out this morning wish me luck . -Daviess county Owensboro area


Did yippy have any luck?


----------



## davo62 (Apr 3, 2016)

davo62 said:


> Did yippy have any luck?


You*


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

neguyinky said:


> Oh... I have a question about sustainability. I generally leave a good portion of wild edibles so that they can regrow. I understand mushrooms are the fruit of the fungus so this is in some ways different. What about leaving some behind for spores to develop or anything like that?


I don't believe you need to leave any behind in order to spread the spores. Many of the shrooms you pick would have been up long enough to spread spores and you will always miss some. I have some patches that I have picked consistently for almost 20 years and I don't leave any shrooms behind if I can help it! This year has been the exception to the consistent production of those patches but this year has been a really off year for most of us in KY.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

vern said:


> My friend, unfortunately the shotgun approach sometimes is the only way to get started. it can take several seasons to develop enough good spots that will sustain you for the years to follow. you just have to stick with it until you have success.
> as far as being to late..not true, the best of the season is just coming now. over the next two weeks they will be easier and easier to spot. just dont forget where they were for the next season..lol. good luck pal and take any advice that comes along here on the board...Vern


Vern is so right about the shotgun approach. I have literally found many of my patches with a shotgun strapped over my shoulder during the spring turkey season not actually looking for morels but just stumbling upon patches. Just make a mental note of where you found them and hit up that spot again next year. Right now you need to focus on creek bottoms and rises or benches adjacent to the bottoms around elm, ash and sycamore and you are looking for the big greys and yellows.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Paula-Joy said:


> New, not giving up. Can you give me any general suggestions of parks or preserves or areas to look in Jefferson County Ky(Louisville), Shelby County, or over I64 bridge New Albany? I haven't met someone in this area yet, but i learned several things from the Indiana Foray group I'd like to try out today. Thanks in advance.


After 3 consecutive days of rainfall and cloud cover all day today. 

Tomorrow morning would be a great day to hit the woods. 

It's sometimes easier to spot the morels when the underbrush is soaking wet. 

The leaves and soil get really dark and the ( yellow and grey ) morels stand out with a heavy contrast making it easier to spot them from further away. 

If other people in you area hunt mushrooms then the best thing to do would be to get off of the trails and make your own path. Most people are lazy and walk the trails so it is less likely that you will find them on trails/paths.

I carry either a machete or a cold steel bus man knife mounted on a 26" handle. This is how I plow my way through thickets of multifloral rose bushes. Places that even the deer and turkeys don't look for morels. 

Find any mildly wooded area that isn't near a tobacco field or corn field as the chemicals they spray seem to kill off fungi.

Hope this helps. 

Best of luck.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

After 3 days of rain and a cloud covered Wednesday. I am hoping for the sky's to remain cloudy or bring some more light rain. 

The last thing we want right now is 3 hot sunny days.

The morels are growing right now and as long as the sun stay blocked they will keep going.

If the sun does come out. Be sure to check I. The the shadowed areas, or in on the shaded side of the ash tree right near the trunk.

My theory on the biger the tree the further away you find the mushrooms. 
I think it is nearly because larger trees cast a larger shadow.
That mixed with the roots drawing moisture to the surface of the soil.

Keeps that in mind while searching. 
All the ground will be swampy and muddy so you need to focus on shadows.


----------



## neguyinky (Apr 17, 2018)

Well I went out at lunch and struck out! I didn't see the part on here abour river beds yet and went to a place where I'd seen mayapples and bloodroot on a steep hillside. I did find a Wood Poppy though!


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> Did the 3 babies get any bigger?


Checked the babies today and as you can see the little blondes haven't grown much and two of them were shot. The gray had grown so I harvested it and found one more nice yellow. At least I'm getting some well needed exercise and am in the woods, my happy place.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Me, my husband and son had a great day yesterday. 70 mushrooms


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Man I see everyone finding them now... still nothing... guess I'm not in the right areas. Not good for a first year. Have no honey holes to hit up. Now I know why people keep there spots secret... Can't seem to find my own honey hole


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5479
> Me, my husband and son had a great day yesterday. 70 mushrooms


Nice Mitsy!!! Congrats . . . let's see more.


----------



## MorelMorals (Apr 25, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here.
> 
> It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out.
> 
> ...


Yes sir, I'm from south central, Ky myself... as of yesterday, I came home with a bread sack full!!! Ranging from 2 inches to 6 inches tall... amazing! I thought the cold weather had killed them out, but, once again they've prevailed... absolutely the best hunt I've been on in years. I'm near the Green County and Taylor County area in case anyone is wondering... I wish everyone the best of luck for a great and prosperous season... get to hunting!!!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone know any areas in or near Barren Co. That I can hit up. Would like to have at least 1 meal this year lol... Can't seem to find any.


----------



## MorelMorals (Apr 25, 2018)

Not sure about barren county, but, green county is hot right now...


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5479
> Me, my husband and son had a great day yesterday. 70 mushrooms


are yens finding them up high or down low. just wondering I beleave I seen a post from you saying Floyd co. I was just wondering bc I'm goin to Breathitt co. this week end. just trying to get a idea of where to start at. sence I wont have much time there. I hit Harlan last weekend on creek bottoms and got nothing. then came back to London and found a good mess on the river by ash and sycamore trees.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chad Herig said:


> Man I see everyone finding them now... still nothing... guess I'm not in the right areas. Not good for a first year. Have no honey holes to hit up. Now I know why people keep there spots secret... Can't seem to find my own honey hole


Chad ol buddy, you just gotta hang in there and it will happen one day for ya. it almost always takes a couple of seasons to get a few spots together that you can keep going back to..


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5479
> Me, my husband and son had a great day yesterday. 70 mushrooms


Congratulations, nice haul there.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Well the old man finally got time to hit my spots for the first time. near Louisville mostly in pine groves and poplar trees..














The bag is one that i had @nutsak make for me...love it.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2018)

vern said:


> Well the old man finally got time to hit my spots for the first time. near Louisville mostly in pine groves and poplar trees..
> View attachment 5503
> View attachment 5502
> 
> The bag is one that i had @nutsak make for me...love it.


Nice, well done. Went again in Central Ky but still nothing, but saw a lot of other mushrooms growing today that weren’t there over the weekend, so I think that is a promising sign!


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

I just found a bunch of big yellows on my lunch break. in the middle of town beleave it or not lol. but I'm wanting to save them until Saturday when I go see my uncle. so how long will they stay good in a paper bag in the fridge? and also id love post pics but the only internet acsess I got is a computer at work that don't have a camera on it:/


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> I just found a bunch of big yellows on my lunch break. in the middle of town beleave it or not lol. but I'm wanting to save them until Saturday when I go see my uncle. so how long will they stay good in a paper bag in the fridge? and also id love post pics but the only internet acsess I got is a computer at work that don't have a camera on it:/


Ian, take the pic's with your phone then email them to yourself. download them and now you have pics to upload here...hope that helps pal..


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My granddaughter celebrated her 9th birthday tonight with family, crab legs, shrimp and fried morels. All her choices. She loves Pop’s fried morels and she can have all she wants!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 5522
> 
> My granddaughter celebrated her 9th birthday tonight with family, crab legs, shrimp and fried morels. All her choices. She loves Pop’s fried morels and she can have all she wants!


Nice goin Mr Rick...a feast fit for a princess for sure..


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5479
> Me, my husband and son had a great day yesterday. 70 mushrooms[/QUOTE
> 
> What county did you guys find them in?


----------



## Richard Hollandsworth (Apr 20, 2018)

davo62 said:


> Did yippy have any luck?


No morels so far. Went out for about 3 hours today. Looked under some tulip trees and elms nearby a creek I hike frequently. I'm not giving up though.
On a side note: is it possible for the soil to be too wet? I believe much of the area I was hunting got flooded about a month ago


----------



## waylon b (Apr 5, 2013)

found a few more in clay co. The greys and yellows are just starting here. it seems the blacks are pretty much done here.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

vern said:


> Well the old man finally got time to hit my spots for the first time. near Louisville mostly in pine groves and poplar trees..
> View attachment 5503
> View attachment 5502
> 
> The bag is one that i had @nutsak make for me...love it.


The double mesh is sweet isn't it!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like a sunny day for northern Kentucky.

Get out and hit the woods early so the sun does get to the exposed morels. 

We have had 4.5 days of shade/could rainy weather so they will be grown in areas that will catch a lot of sunshine today. 

If you can't make it out until the evening, check in the areas behind the trees that are I the shadow of the tree. Even small saplings can provide enough shade for 1 nice morel to hide in.

I know I said go this weekend but if you have the time to do it I recommend going out today. 

The weekend will also be productive but you may find that some of the mushrooms have burnt caps from sun exposure.

Good luck shroomers!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Floyd


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

ian said:


> are yens finding them up high or down low. just wondering I beleave I seen a post from you saying Floyd co. I was just wondering bc I'm goin to Breathitt co. this week end. just trying to get a idea of where to start at. sence I wont have much time there. I hit Harlan last weekend on creek bottoms and got nothing. then came back to London and found a good mess on the river by ash and sycamore trees.


We were on the creek down low


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5144
> Found a few today here in Floyd County


Hungry ;( This is my first season really looking. 
beginning to think eating that first one someone else found may have been a mistake. Hopefully I'll either learn to find morels, or time will let me forget how good it tasted. 
I'm in Shelby ky--suggestions? I did Deem Park walk over the river yesterday, and on my own I am failing. And don't dare to get too far off the trails. lol


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

T tom said:


> Hey @Paula-Joy ,I didn't know you were in Louisville, @vern is just across the river from you. Hit him up, I'm sure he wouldn't mind taking you out and showing you the ropes.


Great idea. I went to Deem Lake yesterday with a flower/frog person. Heard a frog trill and thought I'd learned enough Saturday, but still felt like I didn't know what I was doing, and flower friend wasn't really interested. These hikes are certainly helping me sleep--unfortunately it's been in the driver seat (at home parked) and in my chair in front of the tv. I'm exhausted. I really gotta build up my endurance. I have three fast moving, tiny and just as tall as me grandkids, and the summer camping trip is already planned. I gotta get my endurance back. If Vern is going out again this season... well, I would cross the river. I know where Ben's Bargain Barn is in Jeffersonville. Suddenly I am shy lol. Robin gave me enough confidence Saturday--I'd like to get one more hike in. Guess I wait for an invite. Or navigate this site and just ASK. thanks tom. hope the tick situation worked out for your dog. I have a WELT on my neck--one of them got pissed at removal techniques and it got messy. Can't imagine being covered. I guess spray him with a herbal dog approved repellent next time?


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm headed out to check a creek o e I get back in town today. 

I've been at jungle jims market buying empanadas and some spiecies to mix in with my flour for when I bread and fry the morels I'm about to pick.


----------



## rheaday (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally! Found some in Oldham county this morning.


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I'm headed out to check a creek o e I get back in town today.
> 
> I've been at jungle jims market buying empanadas and some spiecies to mix in with my flour for when I bread and fry the morels I'm about to pick.


I am definitely awed/impressed, and sadly but truly, jealous in a good way because--
A) i've been lost in jungle jims twice and louisville doesn't have one
B) YOU FOUND AND ARE FEASTING ON MORELS!!!! 
May my eyes learn the way of the morel hunt, may I be humble and hopeful and hungry for them till I find one, may the kindness of new friends help me reach that goal. Happy feasting, wishing you continued good eating.


----------



## Chris B (Apr 26, 2018)

I live in Louisville, Ky. I'm from WV. I went hunting today in Southern Indiana. (Floyds Knob) to be exact. Nothing, but 4 golf balls. I am going south tomorrow, to Shepardsville. Hopefully I can find some trees around here. Any suggestions near Louisville Ky. Struggling


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ScottT said:


> Nice, well done. Went again in Central Ky but still nothing, but saw a lot of other mushrooms growing today that weren’t there over the weekend, so I think that is a promising sign!


To @ScottT and all in Central Ky...If your area is not on fire this weekend, you are not holding your mouth right..lol. im near Louisville and its heating up fast around here right now.. get out there and dont give up !!


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Hakeem1984 said:


> Hey there Nutsak. My grandfather use to take me mushrooming back in the early 90s and as I grew older I didn't keep up with the lifestyle or hobby. As my grandfather grew older I quickly realized how much he taught me that I disregarded. Only the past 2 or 3 years have I gotten back into hunting morels. Don't know if it's the spirit inside that makes me want to do it to relive the childhood or if it's something else. But anyway I'm here in South Central, KY. Been out looking at the ground and what not....found some fresh Jew's Ears and that's about it. I'd say another 2 or 3 weeks and they'll be popping up.


Hey brother, keep that spirit alive


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chris B said:


> I live in Louisville, Ky. I'm from WV. I went hunting today in Southern Indiana. (Floyds Knob) to be exact. Nothing, but 4 golf balls. I am going south tomorrow, to Shepardsville. Hopefully I can find some trees around here. Any suggestions near Louisville Ky. Struggling


Chris, 98% are not going to be exactly forthcoming about where they hunt..just a fact.
Do this, go to google maps for Louisville or whatever place of interest to you...zoom out until you can see state parks or any larger area that is wooded. find a road that will get you close to an entry point and start there. its going to be hit or miss (mostly miss..lol) but if you are new..thats just the way it is pal. if it happens to have a farm or residence on it, dont be afraid to knock on doors and ask if they would let you hunt, even offer up a share of the booty if necessary. 
Almost everybody starts out blindfolded, just the way it is. it can take more than one season to gather enough spots for you to return to season after season.
Hope this gives you a fresh idea or two on how to proceed finding areas to hunt..most important thing is to not get discouraged on your first season here. most first season hunters are very lucky to find a meal or two right out of the shoot. good luck sir..Vern


----------



## Shroomer-Tiff (Apr 27, 2018)

Been watching this forum for a while and seems to have taken off. This makes my fourth year hunting, first with 0, second with 1, third with my first nice patch found and about 30 shrooms. This year seems to have me in a fever. I checked my patch again yesterday with no luck, checked a good football field radius around it too. I live in Gallatin County, North of Louisville. I'm still new to this sport so I have questions also. So once you find a patch....are they guaranteed to grow back year after year?? Of course I cut them at the base and carried a sack with holes for the spores to redistribute!!


----------



## Richard Hollandsworth (Apr 20, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I'm headed out to check a creek o e I get back in town today.
> 
> I've been at jungle jims market buying empanadas and some spiecies to mix in with my flour for when I bread and fry the morels I'm about to pick.


Love jungle Jims. Best grocery ever


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Shroomer-Tiff said:


> Been watching this forum for a while and seems to have taken off. This makes my fourth year hunting, first with 0, second with 1, third with my first nice patch found and about 30 shrooms. This year seems to have me in a fever. I checked my patch again yesterday with no luck, checked a good football field radius around it too. I live in Gallatin County, North of Louisville. I'm still new to this sport so I have questions also. So once you find a patch....are they guaranteed to grow back year after year?? Of course I cut them at the base and carried a sack with holes for the spores to redistribute!!


I wish it was guaranteed but its not unfortunately. Most years you can be fairly confident that a patch or an area that has produced in the past will most likely produce again. However, this year has not been one of those years for me and many others. I have patches that I have picked for close to 20 years and they just keep on doing their thing. I have found new patches that I have checked for years after the initial discovery and nothing at all in subsequent years. I have 1 sycamore tree on my farm that I check every season and I may find 1 or 2 big yellows there, nothing for 3-4 years and then 1-2 more in later years! Its a mystery to me that I find both intriguing, exciting and frustrating depending upon the season. Good luck!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Wife and I got out yesterday in the areas that I picked Monday in the rain and it rained most of the day Tuesday. I was hoping to find a 2nd flush of big yellows. Wife 1- Me zero and it appeared to be one I just didn't see on Monday. Btw, one of the patches I checked Monday and yesterday always produces a few big yellows. Nothing in that patch this year.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

rick said:


> View attachment 5522
> 
> My granddaughter celebrated her 9th birthday tonight with family, crab legs, shrimp and fried morels. All her choices. She loves Pop’s fried morels and she can have all she wants!


A follow up to this night. Several of us were also having a few drinks/beers with our dinner. One person ended up consuming many morels and several drinks and became sick (vomiting) later that night and the granddaughter's tummy got a little upset but not sick. Evidently, some people can experience a reaction from the morel/alcohol combination and also over consuming morels. These were all cooked thoroughly so I know that wasn't the issue. Just a word of caution. 1st time I have ever experienced anyone getting sick after consuming true morels.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Shroomer-Tiff said:


> Been watching this forum for a while and seems to have taken off. This makes my fourth year hunting, first with 0, second with 1, third with my first nice patch found and about 30 shrooms. This year seems to have me in a fever. I checked my patch again yesterday with no luck, checked a good football field radius around it too. I live in Gallatin County, North of Louisville. I'm still new to this sport so I have questions also. So once you find a patch....are they guaranteed to grow back year after year?? Of course I cut them at the base and carried a sack with holes for the spores to redistribute!!


Welcome aboard my friend, im in the Louisville area myself. to answer your question..i have several spots that produce year after year after year. two years ago i had two prime spots just suddenly drop completely dead. finally this year one spot started to produce again, found six there a couple of day ago. so it happens but for the most part you will find most every year. hope this helps a bit...good luck


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Well just got back home from my hunt. three days in a row three hunts and three finds, havent been skunked so far knock on wood..lol.
Invited paula-joy over to hunt with me in the Louisville area. she had never found one in her life..she lit up like a Christmas tree when she spotted her first one. we had a nice time and found a few..
She is dying to find some spots to hunt or someone to hunt with, real nice lady so keep that in mind.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> A follow up to this night. Several of us were also having a few drinks/beers with our dinner. One person ended up consuming many morels and several drinks and became sick (vomiting) later that night and the granddaughter's tummy got a little upset but not sick. Evidently, some people can experience a reaction from the morel/alcohol combination and also over consuming morels. These were all cooked thoroughly so I know that wasn't the issue. Just a word of caution. 1st time I have ever experienced anyone getting sick after consuming true morels.


wow, two years in a row my brother flew in to hunt with me and both times he got deathly ill, puked his guts up for three hours and sick for two days. first time, thought it was something else..food poisoning or something. second year it was obvious it was the shrooms..crazy


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Found eight this evening along the Rockcastle river in the Mt Victory area of Pulaski County. It was strange found around 5 more beyond picking and I was in here about a week ago and never saw them. FYI they where in an area of a lot of young sycamore and hemlock trees just above the flood plain here are some picks couple where a little dry


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

vern said:


> Chris, 98% are not going to be exactly forthcoming about where they hunt..just a fact.
> Do this, go to google maps for Louisville or whatever place of interest to you...zoom out until you can see state parks or any larger area that is wooded. find a road that will get you close to an entry point and start there. its going to be hit or miss (mostly miss..lol) but if you are new..thats just the way it is pal. if it happens to have a farm or residence on it, dont be afraid to knock on doors and ask if they would let you hunt, even offer up a share of the booty if necessary.
> Almost everybody starts out blindfolded, just the way it is. it can take more than one season to gather enough spots for you to return to season after season.
> Hope this gives you a fresh idea or two on how to proceed finding areas to hunt..most important thing is to not get discouraged on your first season here. most first season hunters are very lucky to find a meal or two right out of the shoot. good luck sir..Vern


Couldn’t agree more with you Vern! It took me four seasons and a lot of online research. This is forum a good starting point.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Jacob Meadows said:


> Couldn’t agree more with you Vern! It took me four seasons and a lot of online research. This is forum a good starting point.


Thanks Jacob and welcome to the forum pal. i wish a few more experienced hunters here on this new Ky forum would listen to those new folks who are asking for help and jump in. makes me feel good.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Guys and Gals..myself and Nutsac got this Ky forum started from scratch this year and it has developed quite a following so far. one thing is missing though. when you ask for help or someone offers good advice that helps you...click the like button once in a while please. it tells that person that you got some good info and appreciated there help. it makes the poster feel good that a fellow shroomer got something out of it...but he wont know unless you let him know...Thanks, Vern


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

@Paula-Joy , here is a google map of your area. i pinned a few areas that i thought you might like to check out. ...good luck.
Had a great time hunting with you today..


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

rick said:


> A follow up to this night. Several of us were also having a few drinks/beers with our dinner. One person ended up consuming many morels and several drinks and became sick (vomiting) later that night and the granddaughter's tummy got a little upset but not sick. Evidently, some people can experience a reaction from the morel/alcohol combination and also over consuming morels. These were all cooked thoroughly so I know that wasn't the issue. Just a word of caution. 1st time I have ever experienced anyone getting sick after consuming true morels.


i love beer with my morels lol. were they blacks iv heard of beer and black morels being a bad combination.. I ate a full plate of I guess grey morels on top of plenty of beer and was fine tho.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Paula-Joy said:


> Hungry ;( This is my first season really looking.
> beginning to think eating that first one someone else found may have been a mistake. Hopefully I'll either learn to find morels, or time will let me forget how good it tasted.
> I'm in Shelby ky--suggestions? I did Deem Park walk over the river yesterday, and on my own I am failing. And don't dare to get too far off the trails. lol


 Sycamores and River-birch trees


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

6 of us found 191 today. We had a mushroom fry for everyone.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5712
> 6 of us found 191 today. We had a mushroom fry for everyone.


wow, never seen stems that long before. awesome job. what county were you in please.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> Sycamores and River-birch trees


Mitsy you have to get off that beaten path won’t find many or any at all where folks travel a lot but you might get lucky but get down in the woods look around. Sycamores are good so are ash and tulip poplars I usually hunt along creeks and rivers at the flood plain or just above it. The big yellow morels are often found in areas like that good luck and keep on hunting.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5712
> 6 of us found 191 today. We had a mushroom fry for everyone.


That’s an awesome find can you describe the area you found in such as the trees near water bottom land etc. Finds like that make me want to stay in the woods 24/7


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Mitsy you have to get off that beaten path won’t find many or any at all where folks travel a lot but you might get lucky but get down in the woods look around. Sycamores are good so are ash and tulip poplars I usually hunt along creeks and rivers at the flood plain or just above it. The big yellow morels are often found in areas like that good luck and keep on hunting.


Sorry mitsy got the poster wrong on that reply I guess you really do get deep in the woods awesome.


----------



## Sky (Apr 28, 2018)

Mason county and Fleming county


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

ian said:


> i love beer with my morels lol. were they blacks iv heard of beer and black morels being a bad combination.. I ate a full plate of I guess grey morels on top of plenty of beer and was fine tho.


No blacks, all Big fresh yellows.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I’m in Hart this morning checking my patches that grow the smaller greys and yellows and I guess they are a bust here this year. I have only found 1 in these patches this year so far. Guessing they may have froze just as they were getting ready to fruit.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I did find this lonely big yellow one earlier this morning.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Sky said:


> Mason county and Fleming county


Welcome aboard Sky and thanks for sharing your info with us and nice find pal


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm wishing everyone good luck this beautiful day, unfortunately my back went out Wednesday evening and I can barely walk so no woods for me. Hopefully what's out there will still be okay when I'm able to get back out. Good luck shroomin folks!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone ever hunted in Mammoth Cave? If so is it a good area to look for shrooms? I know you can they have rules just didn't know if it was worth the drive


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5712
> 6 of us found 191 today. We had a mushroom fry for everyone.


You're killing it! Nice job!!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Checking in from Graves County... Not much to report lol. Its just a rough year (unless you're Mitsy lol) so far only one half free today


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chad Herig said:


> Anyone ever hunted in Mammoth Cave? If so is it a good area to look for shrooms? I know you can they have rules just didn't know if it was worth the drive


never been there but have heard a lot of good things about it though. you might ask on the Ky board.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Found 8 more yellows today same place just a little closer to river bank a couple were only about 1 1/2 inch looked really fresh and new I think we still have a couple of more weeks left spring has just now sprung here in southern/southeast area of state. I’ve also checked a couple more spots and nada going to give it a few more days and check again. Happy hunting


----------



## tertmagert (Apr 11, 2016)

Howdy Fam,

I went out this week in a few different areas around Jefferson County. South of town, in town, west of town. Not a single bit of luck. I checked near creek bottoms and above them as well hillsides away from creek bottoms. I see lilacs blooming and may apples everywhere. Ive been around Ash and tons of Tulip poplar. No luck. Is it just a terrible season? Still too early? Is jefferson county bad for shroomin?

Thanks all,


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

tertmagert said:


> Howdy Fam,
> 
> I went out this week in a few different areas around Jefferson County. South of town, in town, west of town. Not a single bit of luck. I checked near creek bottoms and above them as well hillsides away from creek bottoms. I see lilacs blooming and may apples everywhere. Ive been around Ash and tons of Tulip poplar. No luck. Is it just a terrible season? Still too early? Is jefferson county bad for shroomin?
> 
> Thanks all,


Welcome to our board pal..i live just south in clark county and things are starting out nicely here. you ever tried Clifty fall park ? went once last year and had no luck at all.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

vern said:


> Welcome to our board pal..i live just south in clark county and things are starting out nicely here. you ever tried Clifty fall park ? went once last year and had no luck at all.


oops wrong board...thought you meant Indiana..lol


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I'm from Michigan originally (Clare/Isabella county)-just a side note. I am really sorry to report that its just not happening here this season. I can't explain why... Conditions seem to be ideal, ground moisture is proper, soil temps are into the mid to upper 50's. Its just a really strange deal this year. I've spent more time than ever looking and haven't found but 3 morels. Just not sure what to tell everyone except that I feel your pain! Maybe check in with Indiana? Tomorrow I'm going to go to LBL (Land Between the Lakes), but I've not heard or seen anything happening there either. The weather has turned nice, maybe we will get a few more flushes, but I wouldn't advise travelling here based on the results around here. Wish I had better news, but that's all I can tell you right now. Big time bummer!!!


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, your assessment was accurate. We found 2, big, fresh whites 1st day out in Bath Co and that's it. Finding those made us think "this is it", but 3 days covering ground that yielded over 300 last year produced nadda


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

tertmagert said:


> Howdy Fam,
> 
> I went out this week in a few different areas around Jefferson County. South of town, in town, west of town. Not a single bit of luck. I checked near creek bottoms and above them as well hillsides away from creek bottoms. I see lilacs blooming and may apples everywhere. Ive been around Ash and tons of Tulip poplar. No luck. Is it just a terrible season? Still too early? Is jefferson county bad for shroomin?
> 
> Thanks all,


I typically do really well in Jefferson picking spots that have been productive the past 10-12 years except this year is really down. The big yellows are probably going to be all but finished in Jefferson in the next week or so. I ended up finding 4 yellows in Hart today, 2 that were starting to turn a little brown.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chad Herig said:


> Anyone ever hunted in Mammoth Cave? If so is it a good area to look for shrooms? I know you can they have rules just didn't know if it was worth the drive


Picking can be good in the Park during good seasons. I hunted my farm today that is 1 mile outside the Park boundary and found 3 big yellows in a creek bottom and 1 small yellow on a ridge that in a good year may produce 100 of the small yellow and greys. That was the 1st one found on that particular ridge. Great day to be out in the woods.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Still no shrooms?

I haven't been to this yet but was planning on goi tomorrow.
I need to get this morel bags inked and sewn first because I can't stand hunting morels or doing anything else when I have pending orders.

However you guys should go check it out and let me know how it is!

It's a MOREL Mushroom Festival in Kentucky!

Today April the 28th and tomorrow Sunday the 29th
Here is the link to the website.

http://mountainmushroomfestival.org/


I hear @vern hides in the bushes and listens In On everybody's conversations about their Honey Holes.

If anybody has ever been before, let me ( and the forum ) know how it is.

Also I was wondering if they would let me barter/trade my bags with the vendors for some of their wares.?

Lastly, it seems like a great night to go hunt shrooms!

Get to the woods or the festival !

Good luck!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Just got back from Mammoth Cave, Barren River Lake and a private wood lot. Struck out on all 3. Not a good year for me.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5712
> 6 of us found 191 today. We had a mushroom fry for everyone.


All I can say is “WOW”!
Great job, still looking for my first!


----------



## Matt_halvorson (Apr 29, 2018)

Greetings Morel Fans!

I grew up loving to hunt morels in Indiana! I moved to Lexington, KY and haven’t had a chance to hunt here yet? Does anyone on the forum have suggestions of general area near Lexington to hunt? By no means do I want your honey holes... just looking for some tips on potential areas so my wife and I can have the thrill of the hunt and possibly a tasty treat to go with dinner. Thanks in advance for the tips & May the Magic of the Morel be with you!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> That’s an awesome find can you describe the area you found in such as the trees near water bottom land etc. Finds like that make me want to stay in the woods 24/7


The trees were sycamores, poplar and river-birch. Sandy creekside soil that gets flooded a lot each year. The south side of the creek had smaller morels and the north side ones were larger


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

vern said:


> wow, never seen stems that long before. awesome job. what county were you in please.


Floyd County


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> Floyd County


hay, i think that you forgot to include those GPS coordinates there kiddo...lol help an old man out,


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> The trees were sycamores, poplar and river-birch. Sandy creekside soil that gets flooded a lot each year. The south side of the creek had smaller morels and the north side ones were larger


Thanks again awesome morel find those kind of finds make it all worth while the trees and soil are key though not many river birch around my area


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Matt_halvorson said:


> Greetings Morel Fans!
> 
> I grew up loving to hunt morels in Indiana! I moved to Lexington, KY and haven’t had a chance to hunt here yet? Does anyone on the forum have suggestions of general area near Lexington to hunt? By no means do I want your honey holes... just looking for some tips on potential areas so my wife and I can have the thrill of the hunt and possibly a tasty treat to go with dinner. Thanks in advance for the tips & May the Magic of the Morel be with you!


Matt, welcome aboard my friends. these guys have been pretty lock lipped around here but mabie some might help get you on the right track i hope. i live in the Louisville area just across the bridge in Ind. so not much help from me i afraid. find some trees and see what happens pal..lol


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

vern said:


> hay, i think that you forgot to include those GPS coordinates there kiddo...lol help an old man out,


Thinking the same thing Vern. In our dreams I guess


----------



## Shroomer-Tiff (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. Every mushroom I found last year (all 30) came off the same hillside so I'm disappointed that not one has spring as of yet. These pictures have me so hungry for morels. I'm going to check again tomorrow, oddly enough the undergrowth is not where it was last year either. My hillside is just greening up and last year I was cutting down briars to make my way through. I plan on doing a ton of walking tomorrow so hopefully I can fill my belly.


rick said:


> I wish it was guaranteed but its not unfortunately. Most years you can be fairly confident that a patch or an area that has produced in the past will most likely produce again. However, this year has not been one of those years for me and many others. I have patches that I have picked for close to 20 years and they just keep on doing their thing. I have found new patches that I have checked for years after the initial discovery and nothing at all in subsequent years. I have 1 sycamore tree on my farm that I check every season and I may find 1 or 2 big yellows there, nothing for 3-4 years and then 1-2 more in later years! Its a mystery to me that I find both intriguing, exciting and frustrating depending upon the season. Good luck!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

well i caught a few today near Louisville just across the bridge. im four for four so far, hope i can keep it up but its tough goin, took several hours but was a beautiful day.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2018)

Matt_halvorson said:


> Greetings Morel Fans!
> 
> I grew up loving to hunt morels in Indiana! I moved to Lexington, KY and haven’t had a chance to hunt here yet? Does anyone on the forum have suggestions of general area near Lexington to hunt? By no means do I want your honey holes... just looking for some tips on potential areas so my wife and I can have the thrill of the hunt and possibly a tasty treat to go with dinner. Thanks in advance for the tips & May the Magic of the Morel be with you!


I grew up in Lexington but didn’t hunt morels then, but one area that might hold morels is a place called Raven Run Sanctuary out Old Richmond Road. It has some hiking trails thru the woods that you can get off of and explore rotting logs or creek bottoms and on top of that there is a fantastic view overlooking the Kentucky River at one point.
Good Luck!


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm about to hang up my boots for this season. Last year 12 lb. patch - this year 4 singles; last year 2 lb. patch - this year found one. Had minimal success with a few big yellows and a dozen fresh small grey and yellows over the weekend.
I'm not saying its his fault, but I blame Matt Bevin (satire strongly emphasized).


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

This weekend's finds.
Jefferson County


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> I'm about to hang up my boots for this season. Last year 12 lb. patch - this year 4 singles; last year 2 lb. patch - this year found one. Had minimal success with a few big yellows and a dozen fresh small grey and yellows over the weekend.
> I'm not saying its his fault, but I blame Matt Bevin (satire strongly emphasized).


We should have all voted for Al Gore back in the day..by now he would have solved the global warming thang fixed and golden shrooms would be on every dinner plate..


----------



## Ajhosmer (Apr 30, 2018)

I live out in Laurel Co. I took my son today and found one single one. Lol. But considering last year was our first year doing so, I think we're up. 
Has the season passed? Is it to late.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Ajhosmer said:


> I live out in Laurel Co. I took my son today and found one single one. Lol. But considering last year was our first year doing so, I think we're up.
> Has the season passed? Is it to late.


welcome to our forum my friend. no the season is not nearly over. still a couple of weeks or more. 
it came about ten days late due to the weather patterns. finding has been hit and miss everywhere this year. i found twelve just today so find some woods grab your boy and give um hell..lol


----------



## Matt_halvorson (Apr 29, 2018)

vern said:


> Matt, welcome aboard my friends. these guys have been pretty lock lipped around here but mabie some might help get you on the right track i hope. i live in the Louisville area just across the bridge in Ind. so not much help from me i afraid. find some trees and see what happens pal..lol


Thanks! We hit Raven Run and struck out today! But... we were looking around sycamores and after some internet research when we got home we realized we should have been searching for elms! In your experience whag are the best trees for finding morels?


----------



## Matt_halvorson (Apr 29, 2018)

ScottT said:


> I grew up in Lexington but didn’t hunt morels then, but one area that might hold morels is a place called Raven Run Sanctuary out Old Richmond Road. It has some hiking trails thru the woods that you can get off of and explore rotting logs or creek bottoms and on top of that there is a fantastic view overlooking the Kentucky River at one point.
> Good Luck!


My wife Lauren & I hit Raven Run today for about 4 hours and 6.5 miles but no luck for morels... but it was a gorgeous day for a hike and the lilacs were in full bloom! So I think we’re just looking in the wrong areas or around the wrong species of trees! We’re bound and dtermined to fjnd enough (5-10) for one or 2 dinners this year! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Matt_halvorson said:


> Thanks! We hit Raven Run and struck out today! But... we were looking around sycamores and after some internet research when we got home we realized we should have been searching for elms! In your experience what are the best trees for finding morels?


ill tell you buddy, for starters, i love a big pine Forrest. i find everything there, its like Walmart to me..lol. but its true, around here i guess you would have to say that Elm is the tree of choice. my best single tree in the Forest that i hunt is a Poplar. when i found it, there were fifty yellows under it. that was five years ago and still going strong. ill let some others here to talk tree with you, not my best topic..lol. you are going through the correct process to start a long and prosperous shroom hunting career. use what time is left of this season to lay some groundwork for next year and who knows, you may even get to woof down a few shroom dinners..Good luck to you sir and keep us apprised of what you learn and find..


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Matt_halvorson said:


> Thanks! We hit Raven Run and struck out today! But... we were looking around sycamores and after some internet research when we got home we realized we should have been searching for elms! In your experience whag are the best trees for finding morels?


Matt Sycamores along with elms are a good trees for morels also tulip poplars ash and old apple trees, but I can tell you I’ve found them in pines and cedars. I would concentrate on the elms if they are dying low lying areas on the north side ,flood plains along creeks and streams drains coming off the north hill sides hope this helps


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 5712
> 6 of us found 191 today. We had a mushroom fry for everyone.


amazing!


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

vern said:


> @Paula-Joy , here is a google map of your area. i pinned a few areas that i thought you might like to check out. ...good luck.
> Had a great time hunting with you today..
> View attachment 5696





dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> This weekend's finds.
> Jefferson County


I live across the line in Shelby co. This is my first season hunting. Assisted  I found my first. Unassisted, still to find one. I can recognize a Cedar tree now! Baby steps, but feeling successful. Vern sent me suggestions--except I am still learning to navigate this site, struggling to post pics. The eating of the morels was a story in itself. I'll figure it all out. Thanks to all who are willing to help and share, especially Vern who actually SHARED. Only thing I haven't enjoyed....ticks. Isn't going to stop me.


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

vern said:


> well i caught a few today near Louisville just across the bridge. im four for four so far, hope i can keep it up but its tough goin, took several hours but was a beautiful day.
> View attachment 5862
> View attachment 5861
> View attachment 5859


great haul. Wish I could be in two places one time, and I'd have asked to tag along. Sorry getting to the board and sharing takes me so long and still can't make my phone cooperate. I like morel hunting 100x more than computer navigating. And feel more successful at morels after Friday. If you posted our find pictures, I haven't found them yet. patience i am / have with the process


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

nutsak said:


> Still no shrooms?
> 
> I haven't been to this yet but was planning on goi tomorrow.
> I need to get this morel bags inked and sewn first because I can't stand hunting morels or doing anything else when I have pending orders.
> ...


how was it?


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

Paula-Joy said:


> I live across the line in Shelby co. This is my first season hunting. Assisted  I found my first. Unassisted, still to find one. I can recognize a Cedar tree now! Baby steps, but feeling successful. Vern sent me suggestions--except I am still learning to navigate this site, struggling to post pics. The eating of the morels was a story in itself. I'll figure it all out. Thanks to all who are willing to help and share, especially Vern who actually SHARED. Only thing I haven't enjoyed....ticks. Isn't going to stop me.


looking at map scratching head ;(


----------



## Paula-Joy (Apr 12, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Thanks again awesome morel find those kind of finds make it all worth while the trees and soil are key though not many river birch around my area





vern said:


> well i caught a few today near Louisville just across the bridge. im four for four so far, hope i can keep it up but its tough goin, took several hours but was a beautiful day.
> View attachment 5862
> View attachment 5861
> View attachment 5859


i am not salivating....much


----------



## Nelson (Apr 22, 2018)

Went out yesterday for 4 hours in Boone County. Three of us and we only found 9 total. All of them were pretty small, 2-3 inches.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

dr_ more l_ mushrooms said:


> I'm about to hang up my boots for this season. Last year 12 lb. patch - this year 4 singles; last year 2 lb. patch - this year found one. Had minimal success with a few big yellows and a dozen fresh small grey and yellows over the weekend.
> I'm not saying its his fault, but I blame Matt Bevin (satire strongly emphasized).


The hunting has really been tough this year not only in Jefferson county but also central and western KY. I will try a couple of more times this weeks before the killing heat on Wednesday and Thursday. I did manage to find 6 more yellows in Hart this weekend, 2 of those being past prime. The little greys and yellows have been really tough to find this year.


----------



## MorelMorals (Apr 25, 2018)

ian said:


> are yens finding them up high or down low. just wondering I beleave I seen a post from you saying Floyd co. I was just wondering bc I'm goin to Breathitt co. this week end. just trying to get a idea of where to start at. sence I wont have much time there. I hit Harlan last weekend on creek bottoms and got nothing. then came back to London and found a good mess on the river by ash and sycamore trees.


I'm in green county, south central party of ky, we've found around 160 so far


----------



## Redbird.river (Mar 19, 2018)

Mitsy said:


> The trees were sycamores, poplar and river-birch. Sandy creekside soil that gets flooded a lot each year. The south side of the creek had smaller morels and the north side ones were larger


You will have to send me some of yours. I have only found 4 this whole year and nothing the past two weeks ago. I lost one of those and one of them was frost bit. I have walked my socks off here in Jackson and Clay Counties! No kidding, I would love to hunt with you some time! There is always next year.


----------



## johnhenry (Apr 18, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Checking in from Graves County... Not much to report lol. Its just a rough year (unless you're Mitsy lol) so far only one half free today


No luck for you either, huh? Best I can tell you are the closest on the forum to me geographically. I'm hunting in McCracken Co and right across the river in IL too (Massac, Pulaski, and 1 trip up to the Shawnee in Pope Co). I'm still skunked for the year and now it's May. Have hunted at least 3 hours on April 14, 15, 21, 22, 26, 29. Have put in a solid 25 hours I'd say. I know that places just a little north of us are in full swing. We had at least 3 times where it got warm and then dropped back below freezing. I'm still hoping the season is delayed and not a dud. We've definitely been wet enough.... I think. I've been hearing similar tales from the other locals. Most of those who are known to come home with several pounds are finding a handful at best. Any others from far western KY or far Southern IL care to share results?


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Ajhosmer said:


> I live out in Laurel Co. I took my son today and found one single one. Lol. But considering last year was our first year doing so, I think we're up.
> Has the season passed? Is it to late.


laurel co. also. there still up places with more sun are done with focuse on cooler shady areas. creek bottoms is where I'm finding right now. found some Saturday that was dryed up then turned around a few feet away and got a mess of perfict ones.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

well folks I know seasons about done with id like to just say that this is a awesome website glad to be part of it. and I have had a decent season probably one of the best ones yet. still never found no truck load or any thing, but have had plenty to eat all spring. ate till I was sick last night. I think by this weekend will finish up the season its dry and hot all week long. still cant post pics I got a old phone that taking pics is the most high tech thing that it does I cant even put pics on facebook. and a question if soil temp is what makes them grow then why don't the come up in the fall when the soil temp drops back down to the 50s and 60s?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Redbird.river said:


> You will have to send me some of yours. I have only found 4 this whole year and nothing the past two weeks ago. I lost one of those and one of them was frost bit. I have walked my socks off here in Jackson and Clay Counties! No kidding, I would love to hunt with you some time! There is always next year.


Look hanging off the side of the creek banks


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2018)

Matt_halvorson said:


> My wife Lauren & I hit Raven Run today for about 4 hours and 6.5 miles but no luck for morels... but it was a gorgeous day for a hike and the lilacs were in full bloom! So I think we’re just looking in the wrong areas or around the wrong species of trees! We’re bound and dtermined to fjnd enough (5-10) for one or 2 dinners this year! Thanks for the reply!


Sorry you didn’t find anything today, but glad you had a nice day out. That was the only public place around Lexington that ai thought might have a good chance of holding any. Outside of Fayette county you might look at driving out Richmond Road till you make it to the Kentucky River and navigate some of the forested areas there. If you know where Hall’s on the River is at, there was an old trail at the back parking lot that leads up a feeder creek that might also be a good place to look. As for the trees I have heard so many different kinds now I am not for sure there is a pattern.
Good Luck!


----------



## Shroomer-Tiff (Apr 27, 2018)

Went out all day yesterday in Gallatin county, checked my spots and covered lots of new ground and still no luck!! Last year I picked on April 21, and they were near their last week, one had already burned. If the 10 day delay is accurate, I should have had a good day yesterday. Still the underbrush here is inconclusive to past morel seasons, so I'm wondering if my area in particular will even produce. Will there come a point when the sun is to hot to grow them? I'm so in a fever!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

T tom said:


> @vern seem to have that effect on the ladies!


Its only obvious...they know a real man when they see one..


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Shroomer-Tiff said:


> Went out all day yesterday in Gallatin county, checked my spots and covered lots of new ground and still no luck!! Last year I picked on April 21, and they were near their last week, one had already burned. If the 10 day delay is accurate, I should have had a good day yesterday. Still the underbrush here is inconclusive to past morel seasons, so I'm wondering if my area in particular will even produce. Will there come a point when the sun is to hot to grow them? I'm so in a fever!!


Unfortunately these 80 degree days with full sun will push the soil temps past the range that new morels can pop in most areas of KY with Eastern KY possibly being the exception. The other bad news is this heat is really going to speed up the maturing of the ones already up. I’m pretty confident this week will be the end of the season for most of us in KY.


----------



## couch potatoe (Apr 4, 2018)

vern said:


> oops wrong board...thought you meant Indiana..lol


I live in Simpson Co.Been out 4 times have not found any, will be in Lexington Wed May 2nd and will test the hunting.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

i would be curious to know haw many people had a normal harvest this season..


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

vern said:


> i would be curious to know haw many people had a normal harvest this season..


Not even close to normal. I have found 94 for the entire season and I typically find 400-800 but last year was down also.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

vern said:


> i would be curious to know haw many people had a normal harvest this season..


Vern, I haven’t found a single mushroom yet! I’m in Rowan county & the vegetation here is just starting to take off in the trees. The undergrowth is still well behind. I’m still holding out that if we can get some rain late week as predicted, surely I can find a few this weekend. Btw... found just a shade under 400 last season in the same areas.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Paula-Joy said:


> how was it?


I stayed home and worked on orders all day. 

I will have to try and go to it next year


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Skeeter said:


> Vern, I haven’t found a single mushroom yet! I’m in Rowan county & the vegetation here is just starting to take off in the trees. The undergrowth is still well behind. I’m still holding out that if we can get some rain late week as predicted, surely I can find a few this weekend. Btw... found just a shade under 400 last season in the same areas.


Man, where im at, the ground is still plenty damp from the huge rains a couple of weeks ago. i just spent five hrs hunting for eight shrooms..less than two an hour. grand total so far is about 45, last year wold have been more like 120. you got me cat..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> Not even close to normal. I have found 94 for the entire season and I typically find 400-800 but last year was down also.


if you found big numbers like that of previous years, must be private property. never heard of anything like that in the Louisville area. two of the ones i found today were brand new growth so im not tossing in the towel just yet..lol. rain for Thursday so this weekend will do something i sure hope pal. hang in there


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> if you found big numbers like that of previous years, must be private property. never heard of anything like that in the Louisville area. two of the ones i found today were brand new growth so im not tossing in the towel just yet..lol. rain for Thursday so this weekend will do something i sure hope pal. hang in there


Vern, was/is your season a bit soft this year? Pickin's down some?
We should be good to go up in wisconie abt a week out my best guess.
I'm so bored of scouting, that I went over to the Minn board & started the plastic bag vs mesh bag war, just for entertainment & of course the Minnesotans jumped in with both feet. Same O'le shit. Ha Ha


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Vern, was/is your season a bit soft this year? Pickin's down some?
> We should be good to go up in wisconie abt a week out my best guess.
> I'm so bored of scouting, that I went over to the Minn board & started the plastic bag vs mesh bag war, just for entertainment & of course the Minnesotans jumped in with both feet. Same O'le shit. Ha Ha


lmao, down here in S. Ind. and Ky, most are crying the blues..very few are reporting a good year.
i may have to travel north if things look good up there. Good luck this season my friend.


----------



## Shroomer-Tiff (Apr 27, 2018)

Finally!! Found these just above the flood line on the north facing slopes of a few drainage ditches. Still a few hours left in the day!!
Forgot to mention they were also growing from the roots of a dead elm.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Shroomer-Tiff said:


> Finally!! Found these just above the flood line on the north facing slopes of a few drainage ditches. Still a few hours left in the day!!
> Forgot to mention they were also growing from the roots of a dead elm.


Nice little find look pretty fresh what area of state are you in? I went a couple of hours today found 4 under huge poplar tree but to far gone to harvest I’m thinking it’s getting close to the end but I was high up on the hill side it also was the north side.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm hitting the river once more tomarow morning. then I'm calling it for here in ky. might go to ohio this week end any thought on southern ohio this time of year. but the thing I look forward to after morel season is frog legs just as good and fun to me.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

ian said:


> I'm hitting the river once more tomarow morning. then I'm calling it for here in ky. might go to ohio this week end any thought on southern ohio this time of year. but the thing I look forward to after morel season is frog legs just as good and fun to me.


Hey Ian how the season turn out for you? Not really good on my end Laurel Pulaski and Rockcastle found about 45 in total so I did have a few messes gave some away to some friends who had never eaten before. The season was really strange this year.


----------



## Shroomer-Tiff (Apr 27, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Nice little find look pretty fresh what area of state are you in? I went a couple of hours today found 4 under huge poplar tree but to far gone to harvest I’m thinking it’s getting close to the end but I was high up on the hill side it also was the north side.


I was lower down the hillside just following up the drainage ditch. Most were found near the bottom of the hill. A few of mine were nearing their end, had a few burn spots. I'm in Gallatin co. North of Louisville.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Paula-Joy came up to the Louisville area again today, we scrounged up seven, good news was two of them were only a couple of days old so im not giving up just yet. haven't been skunked yet..got my fingers and toes crossed that after the rain coming Friday, might still find a few.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

vern said:


> if you found big numbers like that of previous years, must be private property. never heard of anything like that in the Louisville area. two of the ones i found today were brand new growth so im not tossing in the towel just yet..lol. rain for Thursday so this weekend will do something i sure hope pal. hang in there


Usually 100-200 from public land in Jefferson and the rest from my farm in Hart.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Well this is just the 3rd year iv been at it. But i cant complain Iv had plenty to eat this spring and found new spots. So thts whats its all about. I would have liked to found more. And i found a few every time I went but just a few. I hit a hot spot on the rc river then walked a mile up streem and down streem and never found another one. But for the most part I had lots of fun ate plenty so I would call it a decint season for me.


----------



## Shroomer-Tiff (Apr 27, 2018)

vern said:


> Paula-Joy came up to the Louisville area again today, we scrounged up seven, good news was two of them were only a couple of days old so im not giving up just yet. haven't been skunked yet..got my fingers and toes crossed that after the rain coming Friday, might still find a few.


I found quite a few yesterday. A couple had burns but they also were in a less shady area than the others. The grays I found were nearing their end but the yellows were definitely fresh. A few just a couple days old as you said. I would speculate, at least another week of good picking.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> Well this is just the 3rd year iv been at it. But i cant complain Iv had plenty to eat this spring and found new spots. So thts whats its all about. I would have liked to found more. And i found a few every time I went but just a few. I hit a hot spot on the rc river then walked a mile up streem and down streem and never found another one. But for the most part I had lots of fun ate plenty so I would call it a decint season for me.


Good morning there ian, good attitude my friend. i stuffed my pie hole several times.
win or loose...i love the hunt. what disappoints me most is not having a few to munch on for a couple of months. we have had some outstanding beautiful days this short spring and i enjoy every min. of it. 
What i am not looking forward to is the brutal hot steamy summer, mowing the grass, and its daylight till nine o'clock..lol. when its time to settle for the evening i dont like the sun shining..lol.
if i could have two more decent hunts, i would feel much better about the close of the season.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Shroomer-Tiff said:


> I found quite a few yesterday. A couple had burns but they also were in a less shady area than the others. The grays I found were nearing their end but the yellows were definitely fresh. A few just a couple days old as you said. I would speculate, at least another week of good picking.


man i hope your right. I'm on the Kentuckiana border and as long as you guys are finding some, that means i should still be finding here.


----------



## johnhenry (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone care to help ID this tree? I think our season here is all but done, but a bad year forced me to try some new spots out of desperation. I found this tree yesterday in a new spot. Thanks...


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Sure looks like an elm. About two years past prime. I find the most under the ones that died the previous year. The bark will still be tight, the small twigs will still be intact. No leaves.


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

Guys and gals, NE KY is dead as a door nail! I've found 7 mushrooms this season on 8 trips out. Absolutely one of the worst seasons in my 25 years of Morel hunting. We've got rain coming Friday but I'm afraid it's too late. I'm not sure what happened this season but will figure it out after thinking on it a while. 

Congratulations to the ones that had a decent season. I've enjoyed your posts and pics.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mark67 said:


> Guys and gals, NE KY is dead as a door nail! I've found 7 mushrooms this season on 8 trips out. Absolutely one of the worst seasons in my 25 years of Morel hunting. We've got rain coming Friday but I'm afraid it's too late. I'm not sure what happened this season but will figure it out after thinking on it a while.
> 
> Congratulations to the ones that had a decent season. I've enjoyed your posts and pics.


I hear you Mark67. It has been my worst in the past 20 years. I don't know for sure what happened to this season because my areas seemed to have adequate and timely rains. I suspect the timing of the freezing temps that we had multiple times during the fruiting season had something to do with the lack of shrooms. I found a whopping 2 of the small grey/yellow types in spots that I have found 100's in the past. I just hope the folks that have just started hunting morels don't get too discouraged and give up on future seasons.


----------



## johnhenry (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm in the same boat in far Western KY and far Southern IL. We seemed to have plenty of moisture in the soil through the whole season. In fact, some of the low land may have been too wet. The swinging temps that kept dipping below freezing couldn't have helped. I'm in touch with folks about an hour away that are having a normal season, but guys in my immediate locale are having a dismal year. The good news is I put in way more hours than I normally would and made note of some new spots with potential to check in coming years. We are on our second day out of 4 with temps above 80. But when I checked soil temp in the forest late PM yesterday it was only 59. There's a chance of light showers before the weekend. If we get those maybe there's still hope for this weekend. Everything high and low is pretty well leafed out here.


----------



## ChrizzlyBear (Apr 11, 2018)

First post. After about an hour I found these two near a dead tree on the east side of a hill. The tree was so decayed I couldn’t identify it. Hopefully there is more to come!


----------



## ChrizzlyBear (Apr 11, 2018)

johnhenry said:


> Anyone care to help ID this tree? I think our season here is all but done, but a bad year forced me to try some new spots out of desperation. I found this tree yesterday in a new spot. Thanks...
> 
> 
> View attachment 6014
> ...


Honestly, this looks like an Ash tree. The circular holes are a tell tale sign of the ash borer. I'd like to see a tighter shot of the sapwood, but I think I can see worm trails throughout which is indicative of the ash borer.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

ian said:


> Well this is just the 3rd year iv been at it. But i cant complain Iv had plenty to eat this spring and found new spots. So thts whats its all about. I would have liked to found more. And i found a few every time I went but just a few. I hit a hot spot on the rc river then walked a mile up streem and down streem and never found another one. But for the most part I had lots of fun ate plenty so I would call it a decint season for me.


That’s good glad you found some good spots. It’s always a good thing when you go out and don’t come back empty handed. Hope you have a great frog leg season I guess it starts up in a couple weeks should be prime hunting if it don’t turn cold on us again the dogwoods are blooming you know what that means happy hunting.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

ChrizzlyBear said:


> Honestly, this looks like an Ash tree. The circular holes are a tell tale sign of the ash borer. I'd like to see a tighter shot of the sapwood, but I think I can see worm trails throughout which is indicative of the ash borer.


I’m with you grizz most definitely an Ash tree


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

vern said:


> well i caught a few today near Louisville just across the bridge. im four for four so far, hope i can keep it up but its tough goin, took several hours but was a beautiful day.
> View attachment 5862
> View attachment 5861
> View attachment 5859


I need one of those bags! Nutsak... How much?


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I stayed home and worked on orders all day.
> 
> I will have to try and go to it next year


I'd really like one of those morel bags. What do you need???


----------



## Mark67 (Mar 25, 2018)

rick said:


> I hear you Mark67. It has been my worst in the past 20 years. I don't know for sure what happened to this season because my areas seemed to have adequate and timely rains. I suspect the timing of the freezing temps that we had multiple times during the fruiting season had something to do with the lack of shrooms. I found a whopping 2 of the small grey/yellow types in spots that I have found 100's in the past. I just hope the folks that have just started hunting morels don't get too discouraged and give up on future seasons.


I think you nailed it on the head with the freezing at the time fruiting was coming on. I've been thinking on it and you're right about having adequate rain also. The night time temps just didn't hold steady in that 45-50 range for enough consecutive nights. 

All you new hunters, please don't be discouraged by this season. It is rare to see as most years are good to great!


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> That’s good glad you found some good spots. It’s always a good thing when you go out and don’t come back empty handed. Hope you have a great frog leg season I guess it starts up in a couple weeks should be prime hunting if it don’t turn cold on us again the dogwoods are blooming you know what that means happy hunting.


thinks pongo. I actually got a few last night just enough for a meal. and iv always heard that its time to catfish when the dog wood blooms fall off. is that what you are referring to? sorry folks I know this post is has nothing to do with mushrooms lol.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

vern said:


> Good morning there ian, good attitude my friend. i stuffed my pie hole several times.
> win or loose...i love the hunt. what disappoints me most is not having a few to munch on for a couple of months. we have had some outstanding beautiful days this short spring and i enjoy every min. of it.
> What i am not looking forward to is the brutal hot steamy summer, mowing the grass, and its daylight till nine o'clock..lol. when its time to settle for the evening i dont like the sun shining..lol.
> if i could have two more decent hunts, i would feel much better about the close of the season.


I know what you mean vern. I would love to be abile to put some back for on down the road. iv heard tales of people finding more than they pack out at a time. I actualy seen that many b4 but it was in a big box that a guy found he said it was all on one hill side I had to help him carry the box it was so heavy and one of them could of probably been a record sized one. he had to make 4 trips in and out to get em all he sold a lot of them. I don't know what I would do If I walked up on all that. but I would sure like to find out


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

ian said:


> thinks pongo. I actually got a few last night just enough for a meal. and iv always heard that its time to catfish when the dog wood blooms fall off. is that what you are referring to? sorry folks I know this post is has nothing to do with mushrooms lol.


Dogwood winter another cold spell on the way lol


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally was able to check the baby blondes last night, I'd given them about a week anyway they were only two inches tall and drying out. Luckily I found two decent ones besides those and grilled them with my steak. All said I've found 9 total in Oldham county. Being down in my back for a week probably didn't help my harvest and now these hot days are probably putting an end to it. Here's hoping I find a hen in the fall. If anyone is on Facebook check out the morchella connection page, I'm pretty sure that's what it's called. They've had an amazing year in se Missouri and countries overseas have also been crazy productive.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

myfinds712 said:


> Finally was able to check the baby blondes last night, I'd given them about a week anyway they were only two inches tall and drying out. Luckily I found two decent ones besides those and grilled them with my steak. All said I've found 9 total in Oldham county. Being down in my back for a week probably didn't help my harvest and now these hot days are probably putting an end to it. Here's hoping I find a hen in the fall. If anyone is on Facebook check out the morchella connection page, I'm pretty sure that's what it's called. They've had an amazing year in se Missouri and countries overseas have also been crazy productive.


Good luck in the fall but use caution with drinking any alcohol with the hens and/or chickens of the woods shrooms. That is the only shroom I have had negative affects from when combining alcohol.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> Good luck in the fall but use caution with drinking any alcohol with the hens and/or chickens of the woods shrooms. That is the only shroom I have had negative affects from when combining alcohol.


Thank you for that advice, I'm not much of a drinker so not a problem for me but good advice to pass along. What other mushrooms do you harvest?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

myfinds712 said:


> Thank you for that advice, I'm not much of a drinker so not a problem for me but good advice to pass along. What other mushrooms do you harvest?


Only those that I have total confidence in being safe for me and others to consume. Oysters, lions mane, chicken of the woods are ones I will harvest every time I find them in their prime. I’ve tried Dryad’s saddle but not really a fan.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

yo, Mr. or Ms. Chrizzly.
Where exactly are these exit holes? I did not see any ash borer holes.
That is not an ash, my friend. Look at the upward sweeping branch tips and the acute angle of branch crotches. Ash crotches are usually closer to 90 degrees.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Already Gone said:


> yo, Mr. or Ms. Chrizzly.
> Where exactly are these exit holes? I did not see any ash borer holes.
> That is not an ash, my friend. Look at the upward sweeping branch tips and the acute angle of branch crotches. Ash crotches are usually closer to 90 degrees.


Agree that is not an ash. The upper branch structure is not even similar to an ash. Appears to be an elm to me.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Mark67 said:


> I think you nailed it on the head with the freezing at the time fruiting was coming on. I've been thinking on it and you're right about having adequate rain also. The night time temps just didn't hold steady in that 45-50 range for enough consecutive nights.
> 
> All you new hunters, please don't be discouraged by this season. It is rare to see as most years are good to great!


Yea man first year hunting in KY and honestly thought maybe I just hadn't a clue as to what I was doing.. have hit up a dozen very promising places.. and have struck out. Hate is cause I don't know if those spots actually produce on a good year or if they dont. With this season being all over as a new hunter u don't know if the places ur looking just don't usually have them or if ur to early or to late. Don't know if it's the weather or the wrong area so many factors.


----------



## Donnie (May 3, 2018)

Chris B said:


> I live in Louisville, Ky. I'm from WV. I went hunting today in Southern Indiana. (Floyds Knob) to be exact. Nothing, but 4 golf balls. I am going south tomorrow, to Shepardsville. Hopefully I can find some trees around here. Any suggestions near Louisville Ky. Struggling


----------



## Donnie (May 3, 2018)

Going to WV derby weekend to hunt usually have good luck over their


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> Yea man first year hunting in KY and honestly thought maybe I just hadn't a clue as to what I was doing.. have hit up a dozen very promising places.. and have struck out. Hate is cause I don't know if those spots actually produce on a good year or if they dont. With this season being all over as a new hunter u don't know if the places ur looking just don't usually have them or if ur to early or to late. Don't know if it's the weather or the wrong area so many factors.


that is part of it my friend my first year hunting was exactly that way. just so many what ifs. it is agervating. to late? to early? do the grow at all? if so has some one beet my to it? maybe I just don't have an eye for it just don't see em. just got to keep on looking and look forward to next spring. wish ya luck. ps it is so easy to walk right by em. I found 2 the last week end soon as I stepd foot in the woods went on and found more but when I came out I found 6 big ones right next to the first 2 I found that me and my buddy walked right over. it takes a keen eye to pick em out unless you just happen to look right at em. espesialy the darker ones.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Hey Ian how the season turn out for you? Not really good on my end Laurel Pulaski and Rockcastle found about 45 in total so I did have a few messes gave some away to some friends who had never eaten before. The season was really strange this year.


but yea defintly a strange season.


----------



## Shroomer-Tiff (Apr 27, 2018)

vern said:


> man i hope your right. I'm on the Kentuckiana border and as long as you guys are finding some, that means i should still be finding here.


Yes I border Indiana as well!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

My friend @Paula-Joy came over from Shelby county to the Louisville area again to learn how to hunt. shes a tough old bird..lol. we did way better than i thought we would but it turned out to be a great day.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

vern said:


> My friend @Paula-Joy came over from Shelby county to the Louisville area again to learn how to hunt. shes a tough old bird..lol. we did way better than i thought we would but it turned out to be a great day.
> View attachment 6248
> View attachment 6249
> View attachment 6250


Nice finds: the shrooming partner, the mushrooms, the fiddy dollar bill. lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Nice finds: the shrooming partner, the mushrooms, the fiddy dollar bill. lol


You know, it was the smallest bill that i usually carry around..lol. when are you gonna get jiggy with it and find you some pal ???


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

The kind of guy my dad is...
Yesterday I hit the woods again and found 6 more decent morels and since my dad hasn't had any this year I told him we'd get together today and fix them. Well I had a horse get sick last night and after spending the morning with the vet I called dad and told him since I had to come to Louisville anyway to run errands that I would drop the mushrooms off to him and he could enjoy them himself. I live about 45 minutes from him and had about an hour of running and when I got home here was my 78 year old dad holding a plate of fried morels! He hurried up and cooked them and flew to my house so I could have some. It really makes me tear up, he's such a special person. I've always told him that he's ruined me when it comes to men because he's shown me how good a man could be and it's hard to find someone who can hold a candle to my dad. Just had to share my dad with y'all.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Very disappointing harvest this season.
Photo above is all I've found over last 2 weeks in Jefferson County. 
Have been out of town last 72 hours and going to go out again this weekend to cover same areas and scout a few more.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

I have experimented over the years and have found this method to work well for preservation and cooking preparation for up to 2 weeks after harvesting:
1. Upon return home, directly place morels on dry paper towels in X pattern to completely surround and place inside clean plastic grocery bag.
2. Place on middle shelf in refrigerator.
3. Repeat steps 1 & 2 in 24 hours using new dry paper towels and plastic bag, recycle old plastic bags, but DO NOT RE-USE old towels or plastic bag due to moisture evaporation and condensation that will be released. Note this is most important and will actually help when cooking if frying because batter will adhere better with less moisture (this is true for fried chicken too and why it falls off so easily if not carefully prepared).
4. Repeat step 3 every 48-72 hours until ready to cook. Follow the same procedure for each new harvest if finding morels over several days using new plastic grocery bags and recycle used bags. If necessary, get a larger refrigerator for storage.
5. When ready, gently rinse, dry off, batter, fry, and enjoy!


----------



## Matt_halvorson (Apr 29, 2018)

ScottT said:


> Sorry you didn’t find anything today, but glad you had a nice day out. That was the only public place around Lexington that ai thought might have a good chance of holding any. Outside of Fayette county you might look at driving out Richmond Road till you make it to the Kentucky River and navigate some of the forested areas there. If you know where Hall’s on the River is at, there was an old trail at the back parking lot that leads up a feeder creek that might also be a good place to look. As for the trees I have heard so many different kinds now I am not for sure there is a pattern.
> Good Luck!


Thank you so much for the tip on Hall’s on the river! We’ll have to check that out midweek when we’re back in town. May be too late in the season, but it’ll be worth it if we find some of the tasty gold!


----------



## Matt_halvorson (Apr 29, 2018)

vern said:


> My friend @Paula-Joy came over from Shelby county to the Louisville area again to learn how to hunt. shes a tough old bird..lol. we did way better than i thought we would but it turned out to be a great day.
> View attachment 6248
> View attachment 6249
> View attachment 6250


Y’alls cute together! Glad to see that the delicious gold is still out there! Hope the weekend rains will bring one last attempt at pickin this week! Congrats on your haul!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Matt_halvorson said:


> Y’alls cute together! Glad to see that the delicious gold is still out there! Hope the weekend rains will bring one last attempt at pickin this week! Congrats on your haul!


Thanks Matt, i was worried that it was over for me but i keep going until i get skunked. luckily i was never skunked even once this season even though its the worse season that i can remember.
You should have seen Paula's eyes when she found her first one without my help, was like seeing a kid on Christmas morning..lol.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> I'd really like one of those morel bags. What do you need???


They are listen on our Etsy site.

The link should be cOnnected to my profile


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

vern said:


> My friend @Paula-Joy came over from Shelby county to the Louisville area again to learn how to hunt. shes a tough old bird..lol. we did way better than i thought we would but it turned out to be a great day.
> View attachment 6248
> View attachment 6249
> View attachment 6250


 NIce sack bro


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

nutsak said:


> NIce sack bro


Hows business going my friend...love the shroom bag that you made for me..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Well its been six hours sense the last post..i hope that means everybody is in the woods. its been a steady drizzle rain for hours now, hope that gives my season a little bit of help here in the Louisville area. good luck if you are out there..


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Fear the reaper... found these early this morning close together in an old orchard/nursery area poking up through the wet flattened leaves and fresher than they appear in photo. My other regular areas checked today in Jefferson County remain devoid of morels.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

One last shot... Wishing all my fellow "die-hards" out there all the best! I have truly enjoyed this forum this year. I feel like I've made some new friends on here and look to keep it going. Thank you all that contributed this year and a special thanks to Vern, Rick and everyone else that set this baby up! Thanks gang


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> One last shot... Wishing all my fellow "die-hards" out there all the best! I have truly enjoyed this forum this year. I feel like I've made some new friends on here and look to keep it going. Thank you all that contributed this year and a special thanks to Vern, Rick and everyone else that set this baby up! Thanks gang


SSgt...your a hell of a guy and a huge credit to this board and it has been a pleasure getting to know you sir.
Next year i might even show up where you live and have a cold one with you.
Where abouts did you say you lived pal ??
Im heading out right now to see if anything is left for me..lol. Im near Louisville and found those 15 yellow beauties a couple of days ago..gotta know if it was a fluke or not..wish me some luck boss..
If you get board, come and hang out on the Indiana board with me and the guys, a great and fun bunch.....Vern


----------



## Casey co. (May 6, 2018)

vern said:


> SSgt...your a hell of a guy and a huge credit to this board and it has been a pleasure getting to know you sir.
> Next year i might even show up where you live and have a cold one with you.
> Where abouts did you say you lived pal ??
> Im heading out right now to see if anything is left for me..lol. Im near Louisville and found those 15 yellow beauties a couple of days ago..gotta know if it was a fluke or not..wish me some luck boss..
> If you get board, come and hang out on the Indiana board with me and the guys, a great and fun bunch.....Vern


----------



## Casey co. (May 6, 2018)

Does anyone around eastern ky casey couny specifically but any body close think the yellows that grow in fields really commonly around rivers that like to fllod there neighboring fields


----------



## Casey co. (May 6, 2018)

Casey co. said:


> Does anyone around eastern ky casey couny specifically but any body close think the yellows that grow in fields really commonly around rivers that like to fllod there neighboring fields


Do u think they are still up? I never have time ive hunted since i was old enough to walk literly but i cant get the time to guess hit n miss with my schedule i try n they crazy weather makes it hard to know when to look i have went as far as looking in the dark with lights after work


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> One last shot... Wishing all my fellow "die-hards" out there all the best! I have truly enjoyed this forum this year. I feel like I've made some new friends on here and look to keep it going. Thank you all that contributed this year and a special thanks to Vern, Rick and everyone else that set this baby up! Thanks gang


Good luck today! I appreciate the special thanks but Vern has been the true cheerleader for this board. I just hope I don’t ever see him sporting a cheerleading skirt! I also appreciate everyone’s contributions. The sharing of the hunts not only offers encouragement for most of us but also helps to educate the newbies and also teach a few of us old dogs a few new tricks. I may try 1 last hunt tomorrow.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

vern said:


> SSgt...your a hell of a guy and a huge credit to this board and it has been a pleasure getting to know you sir.
> Next year i might even show up where you live and have a cold one with you.
> Where abouts did you say you lived pal ??
> Im heading out right now to see if anything is left for me..lol. Im near Louisville and found those 15 yellow beauties a couple of days ago..gotta know if it was a fluke or not..wish me some luck boss..
> If you get board, come and hang out on the Indiana board with me and the guys, a great and fun bunch.....Vern


I'm between Paducah and Mayfiled in Graves Co. I'll have a few iced down for ya!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

Me and my husband went out today and found 145. I think we have one more week until it’s over.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 6504
> Me and my husband went out today and found 145. I think we have one more week until it’s over.


where abouts Misty if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Well another day gone by still skunk free..lol.
Found these twelve of which about half are on life support and left another six that died of Cardiac arrest..


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> Well another day gone by still skunk free..lol.
> Found these twelve of which about half are on life support and left another six that died of Cardiac arrest..


Well Vern, ya still got time. Hop on in the O'le car & come on up to Wisconie, we're just about to start the best season ever.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Well Vern, ya still got time. Hop on in the O'le car & come on up to Wisconie, we're just about to start the best season ever.


Dawg, you dont know how much i would love that but...thats a hell of a ride from Louisville..lol.
You gonna put me on a hot spot PAL..
How far north of Chicago we talkin about bubba ? are they OK with ******** up that way..lol


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Went back to check one of my spots in Louisville area today. Minimal success finding a few yellows, but only one that wasn't getting too soft and stinky.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Went out today for a couple hours and found eight, about half are on their last legs but I'm going to eat them. I'm now up to 23, woo hoo! Not as many as I'd like but thankful to have found any this year.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

_*THAT'S A RAP...VERNO HAS LEFT THE BUILDING...*_
picked up these remaining few after a very long hunt. 
I'm taking a few days rest before i decide if i have enough gas left in the tank for a trip north or not.
Its been a tough season for me and many others in the southern half and for my good friends in Ky. 
I probably finished at about 60% of what i expected to do this year. Hay..its only ten more months and then i can do it all over just like i have for many,many years.....peace out VERN


----------



## Ajhosmer (Apr 30, 2018)

Out looking for morels. Found this. What is it?


----------



## Ajhosmer (Apr 30, 2018)

Out looking for morels. Found this. What is it?


----------



## Ajhosmer (Apr 30, 2018)

Well I can't post pics


----------



## Ajhosmer (Apr 30, 2018)

Out hunting and found these. What are they?


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2018)

vern said:


> _*THAT'S A RAP...VERNO HAS LEFT THE BUILDING...*_
> picked up these remaining few after a very long hunt.
> I'm taking a few days rest before i decide if i have enough gas left in the tank for a trip north or not.
> Its been a tough season for me and many others in the southern half and for my good friends in Ky.
> I probably finished at about 60% of what i expected to do this year. Hay..its only ten more months and then i can do it all over just like i have for many,many years.....peace out VERN


May be just a few but they are a pretty sight.
I went again tonight for a couple of hours but to no avail.
I spotted a couple of Sycamores near a creek in a heavily wooded area, but there just weren’t any there. On the bright side I did find a turtle shell tonight.
Thanks to you and everyone on here for the dialogue and the learning!
Have a blessed week!


----------



## Buffalo joe (May 8, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here.
> 
> It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out.
> 
> ...


Im from buffalo kentucky


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Buffalo joe said:


> Im from buffalo kentucky


Buffalo KY what county several Buffalos in KY nice one by the way


----------



## Buffalo joe (May 8, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Buffalo KY what county several Buffalos in KY nice one by the way


Taylor co.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I've spent too much time seeing this year and not enough time in the woods finding golf balls. 

I found nothing this entire season.

My son had fun chopping at sticks and smacking bugs with my machete.

It was worth it just to get out a couple times.

If I get the rest of these orders done in time I may take one more hike this weekend.

I better at least find 1 morel !


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Buffalo KY what county several Buffalos in KY nice one by the way


hey pongo when was your last find I stoped looking like a week ago. but others still seem to be finding. I just checking on your opinon bc we hunt relatively the same areas. I'm getting a urge to hit it one more time. what do you think.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

ian said:


> hey pongo when was your last find I stoped looking like a week ago. but others still seem to be finding. I just checking on your opinon bc we hunt relatively the same areas. I'm getting a urge to hit it one more time. what do you think.


Ian my last find was on May 3 I believe found 4 but they where to far gone to pick. Been out of town since just got back but I’m thinking I’ll give it one more shot Friday the 11th


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Ian my last find was on May 3 I believe found 4 but they where to far gone to pick. Been out of town since just got back but I’m thinking I’ll give it one more shot Friday the 11th


with all the shade from the trees now you might have some luck I hope you do. I would check along cold water running off the hill. the dirt just may still be cool enough right on the edge of those natural drainage channels.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ian said:


> with all the shade from the trees now you might have some luck I hope you do. I would check along cold water running off the hill. the dirt just may still be cool enough right on the edge of those natural drainage channels.


And somewhere off in the distance...i think that i hear a fat lady singing..lol..


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ia


ian said:


> with all the shade from the trees now you might have some luck I hope you do. I would check along cold water running off the hill. the dirt just may still be cool enough right on the edge of those natural drainage channels.[/QUOTE
> Hey Ian went out for a couple of hours no luck went into a holler along buck creek have found them there before but always scattered out I think Vern is right I hear a fat lady singing getting way to hot now,matter of fact I was drenched in sweat when I got back to the truck.


----------



## edomylime (May 13, 2018)

Hi everyone I just joined this forum to learn more about hunting for morels and mushrooms in central Kentucky. I am a complete beginner but hope I can learn and share any findings.

Kind Regards,
Emily


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

edomylime said:


> Hi everyone I just joined this forum to learn more about hunting for morels and mushrooms in central Kentucky. I am a complete beginner but hope I can learn and share any findings.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Emily


Welcome Emily glad your here the more they merrier. Lots of great info on this board and great people I’m fairly new to the board myself and I’ve learned a lot so enjoy


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

T tom said:


> LMAO, That's just a fat girl trying to hook up with you olbuddy, don't you know a mating call when you hear one !


Beggars cant be choosers...


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

edomylime said:


> Hi everyone I just joined this forum to learn more about hunting for morels and mushrooms in central Kentucky. I am a complete beginner but hope I can learn and share any findings.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Emily


Emily, check back with us on the Kentucky board around the 1st week or two of March and we’ll by glad to help you all we can. I also hunt central KY in the Hart/Edmonson county/Mammoth Cave National Park area.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you everybody who participated in our sarcastic Kentucky mushroom forum this year!

This is the first time Kentucky actually had an active year here on Morels.com

I hope you all come back here next year and keep sharing info/data with everybody.

It was super helpful for some people who were about to throw in the towel early and ended up finding morels super late in the season.

Please come back and hopefully the Kentucky forum will grow as large as some of the others I see on here.

Everybody have a great Summer !


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Ia


shes singing. and iv always wanted to try buck creek. I feel like you would have to get far away from the road acsess places. to get to places that a bunch of others haven't already beet ya there.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 4, 2018)

vern said:


> where abouts Misty if you dont mind me asking..


Floyd County


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> Floyd County


you did well grasshopper..lol.
sounds like you are set pretty good for next season..wish you guys well. i sure hope things get back to normal next year...see ya then..


----------



## NorthMoRedneck (May 22, 2018)

vern said:


> you did well grasshopper..lol.
> sounds like you are set pretty good for next season..wish you guys well. i sure hope things get back to normal next year...see ya then..


First time poster, long time morel enthusiast, over 40 years. I was visiting a friend in the Lexington area the last week of April. We found ones and twos around dead ash, but nothing like I'm used to finding in MO, KS and Southern IA, but then we didn't find many good elms either. The ones we did, they just weren't there. What I found around here were late on the north banks. Cold snap got our southern slopes and I'm thinking it may have gotten yours too. Anyway, my buddy says they don't grow in numbers in western Kentucky. I'd like your boards opinion. I wouldn't mind giving western Kentucky another shot. Thanks.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

NorthMoRedneck said:


> First time poster, long time morel enthusiast, over 40 years. I was visiting a friend in the Lexington area the last week of April. We found ones and twos around dead ash, but nothing like I'm used to finding in MO, KS and Southern IA, but then we didn't find many good elms either. The ones we did, they just weren't there. What I found around here were late on the north banks. Cold snap got our southern slopes and I'm thinking it may have gotten yours too. Anyway, my buddy says they don't grow in numbers in western Kentucky. I'd like your boards opinion. I wouldn't mind giving western Kentucky another shot. Thanks Vern.


My man, its WAY past done for Ky. the closest Morel to you would be Mich, or Minn.
Be back here next year and we can begin again....Later, Vern

In fact, im heading to Mich. in the morning to hunt for a few days..lol


----------



## NorthMoRedneck (May 22, 2018)

vern said:


> My man, its WAY past done for Ky. the closest Morel to you would be Mich, or Minn.
> Be back here next year and we can begin again....Later, Vern
> 
> In fact, im heading to Mich. in the morning to hunt for a few days..lol


It's way too late up here as well, and too dry Vern. I meant next year. Thanks for the response, talk to you next spring.


----------



## Russell7 (Jan 22, 2019)

NorthMoRedneck said:


> First time poster, long time morel enthusiast, over 40 years. I was visiting a friend in the Lexington area the last week of April. We found ones and twos around dead ash, but nothing like I'm used to finding in MO, KS and Southern IA, but then we didn't find many good elms either. The ones we did, they just weren't there. What I found around here were late on the north banks. Cold snap got our southern slopes and I'm thinking it may have gotten yours too. Anyway, my buddy says they don't grow in numbers in western Kentucky. I'd like your boards opinion. I wouldn't mind giving western Kentucky another shot. Thanks.




Has anyone hunted in Nelson county Kentucky? We purchased some property and I am excited to hunt and look around. I haven’t had any opportunity to do this since I was a kid.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Boy I'm already getting that itch to hunt... Let's hope 2019 is a better year for Morels.. didn't find any last year, hoping this is my break out year. March/April can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Are we creating a 2019 Kentucky thread?


----------



## Russell7 (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m new here and really want to be part of a Kentucky thread!!


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

nutsak said:


> I must be one of the few people who hunts Kentucky and is active on this website. I would like to see our thread get as much attention as some of the other groups on here.
> 
> It is nice to know what the hunters nearby are finding and to help each other out.
> 
> ...


We are MI hunters BUT have been hunting your gorgeous state the last couple of Aprils. 2017 was a bust but 2016 we found a couple hundred large whites in Bath County


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh man, due to all the rain, and flooding, I think this season is going to be super!!! I'm going to start looking this weekend for the heck of it. Our weather has been so unseasonably warm too. I feel they should start fruiting early, or at least by the first week of next month. I'll report back soon


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Chad Herig said:


> Boy I'm already getting that itch to hunt... Let's hope 2019 is a better year for Morels.. didn't find any last year, hoping this is my break out year. March/April can't get here soon enough!!


I didn't find as many in OH. but found an abundance in Southern MI last year.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello to my friends and fellow KY shroomers! I pray we have a better season this year and continue to grow this forum. For those who are new, this truly is a GREAT resource filled with wonderful people that are always willing to help. Great group, great hobby and hopefully a great season. I look forward to sharing it with my morel people . Vern- hope you're well buddy! Let's go get em' this year. Nutsak, I need to get your link for one of those kick-ass double mesh bags! Until next time, be blessed!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

vern said:


> And somewhere off in the distance...i think that i hear a fat lady singing..lol..


Hope you're well Vern!


edomylime said:


> Hi everyone I just joined this forum to learn more about hunting for morels and mushrooms in central Kentucky. I am a complete beginner but hope I can learn and share any findings.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Emily


Welcome


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Man, I can't find mushrooms of any kind yet, but Galerina's!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Brandon.g said:


> Man, I can't find mushrooms of any kind yet, but Galerina's!


Hey Brandon, you probably aren't finding any because your still in 2018. 2018 was a bad year! I'm putting 2018 in the rear view mirror. Come join us in the 2019 thread. Good luck this year.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

oh crap, silly me, hehe! Let me find the 2019 thread right quick, thanks!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Vernon is in the slammer. Where he needs to be.


----------



## Ryker2019 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm in Laurel county going out to forage weekend, I absolutely am hooked on shrooms I buy them.to eat and really wanna find them this year. I have a son I wanna pass this art and skill down too any suggestions for my area would be extremely GRATEFUL and humbled for the help . Nobody around here will help you or learn you anything so I am learning on my own . Just dont want this to become a forgotten gift of nature trying to preserve our heritage of finding these treasures and eating and sharing with famiy.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Ryker2019 said:


> I'm in Laurel county going out to forage weekend, I absolutely am hooked on shrooms I buy them.to eat and really wanna find them this year. I have a son I wanna pass this art and skill down too any suggestions for my area would be extremely GRATEFUL and humbled for the help . Nobody around here will help you or learn you anything so I am learning on my own . Just dont want this to become a forgotten gift of nature trying to preserve our heritage of finding these treasures and eating and sharing with famiy.


Welcome to the board Ryker! Jump over to the 2019 Kentucky Morel thread and read from the beginning of the thread. I believe you can pick up a few tips there that will apply to your mountain hunting. The blacks will be the only ones you will find this early in the season and I haven't heard of any reported finds in KY or TN yet. Soil temps have risen this past week and are really close to what we want to see. I plan on checking my Jefferson and Hart county patches this weekend.


----------



## Patricia K (Mar 27, 2019)

Paula-Joy said:


> how was it?


The Mushroom Festival in Irvine, KY is great! I've been going since I moved to KY in 1999. Don't plan on buying morals there unless you're rich though. An oz can go for $50. I live in Clark County and have been out moral hunting for the last 20 yrs and haven't found one! How can that be when the Mushroom Festival is only 15-20 miles away? ROFL


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lots of chanterells, etc up right now!


----------



## hunteretnuh (9 mo ago)

Hakeem1984 said:


> Well ladies and gents! My season of hunting has ended before it began. Last Wednesday I fell down in the bathroom here at home and tore a disc in the lumbar portion of my spine and have had an incredibly hard time walking. On Tuesday I have an appointment with a neurosurgeon at 10:30am so I am hoping I can get some relief other than being on hydrocodone and muscle relaxers.
> You all have a good hunt and keep me in your thoughts if you want. I look forward to seeing everyone's pictures.


----------

